# Is this normal?



## Hannah1029

Happy Friday!

So let me start out by apologizing for blowing up the feed. I am officially addicted to BNB!

Anyways, as many of my may already know, this cycle was my first on letrozole/Femara (cd 3-7 5mg) and I got a positive OPK on cd 19 so I should have O'ed somewhere around there. well, as of today, cd 24 I am experiencing some mild cramping. I don't even know if it would be considered cramping it's kind of like just a slight dull pain that seems to be coming from the middle of my uterus. 

I'm not expecting AF until after November 27. (Although I'm not quite sure because I don't know how long my LP is because I haven't ovulated in years due to Mirena)

So it is normal to be experiencing this? I know every woman is different but at the most I'm 5DPO so I don't think it's possible for implantation to occur yet. Any ideas why I would be having cramps way before AF should make her appearance?


----------



## 28329

I had af cramps from 1 dpo until 5 dpo and now at 7 dpo they're back with a veangance. Cramping is normal. Especially if you haven't ovulatwd for some time. That could have been one very sexy juicy egg and you're feeling it. Fingers croased for you. Good luck.


----------



## 28329

Double post.


----------



## Hannah1029

Thank you!! I really appreciate all your responses on my threads!


----------



## 28329

No worries. I try to help whenever i can. Is nice to see you around and see your journey unfolding.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I just got my Mirena out on Oct 18 and this is our first true cycle trying I had ewcm like crazy yesterday having a lot less today so should be officially oing soon any day now ready to get this tww on the road and start testing gonna order some cheapie asap


----------



## Hannah1029

wannanewbaby said:


> I just got my Mirena out on Oct 18 and this is our first true cycle trying I had ewcm like crazy yesterday having a lot less today so should be officially oing soon any day now ready to get this tww on the road and start testing gonna order some cheapie asap

Good luck!!

Baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks you to would love to keep in touch for the rest of your tww how long have you had your mirena out?? I'm expecting af around 30th or 1st but like you have no idea what my lp will be it was 14 days before I got mirena


----------



## Hannah1029

wannanewbaby said:


> Thanks you to would love to keep in touch for the rest of your tww how long have you had your mirena out?? I'm expecting af around 30th or 1st but like you have no idea what my lp will be it was 14 days before I got mirena

I had my mirena removed in April of this year so it's been quite some time. I also have PCOS so my cycles were really jacked up after removal. I found out I don't ovulate on my own so I'm taking a script to induce O. 

I have heard that a lot of women's cycles will go back to normal the same month of removal so I wish you the best of luck! <3


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah1029 said:


> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks you to would love to keep in touch for the rest of your tww how long have you had your mirena out?? I'm expecting af around 30th or 1st but like you have no idea what my lp will be it was 14 days before I got mirena
> 
> I had my mirena removed in April of this year so it's been quite some time. I also have PCOS so my cycles were really jacked up after removal. I found out I don't ovulate on my own so I'm taking a script to induce O.
> 
> I have heard that a lot of women's cycles will go back to normal the same month of removal so I wish you the best of luck! <3Click to expand...

Thank you hope your right and hopefully now that you know you will o you can catch that egg!! When will you start testing I usually start at 10 dpo but if I get cheapie will probably start way to early lol!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Just to keep sane I'm going to try and wait until AF is due so November 27th. I'm not quite sure if I will be able to hold out for that long, though!!:haha: let's keep in touch because we will likely be testing around the same time


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes Def I just went to the bathroom and STILL have ewcm so thinking to be safe need to squeeze another bd in tonight also haven't really felt the usual o pain yet so hopefully soon kinda wish I would have used opks now


----------



## Braven05

Hi there. I'm on my first Femara cycle. I've been LTTTC #2 and am also on Metformin. Been trying to search around and see if Femara causes you to have different/stronger PMS symptoms. I haven't really had much of anything as of late (diagnosed with PCOS in June of this year) aside from cramping while AF was here.

I'm CD28 today (not sure when I O'd though) and possibly 12/11/10 DPO and for a few days I've had cramps, sore/sensitive breasts/nipples. For a few days the cramping felt like a heavy weight on my uterus, pulling down on it. 

Since this is my first cycle on Femara, I'm not sure if this is typical of Femara. Or maybe it's just PMS symptoms that I'm not used to having because I haven't been ovulating for a while. The waiting is killing me. AF should be here in 2-3 days.


----------



## Hannah1029

Yay!
Finally somone who is in a similar situtation!!

Did you use OPK's? Did you get any side effects when using femara?

I've also been experiencing that pulling feeling. You described it perfectly!

I sure hope it's a good sign for the both of us!! Hopefully AF stays far away!!

Good luck <3


----------



## wannanewbaby

The ewcm is gone and cervix is now hard again gonna say I'm officially in tww now only downfall is we didn't get to bd again so hope we did it enough gl ladies!!


----------



## Braven05

I ran out of OPKs so I didn't use them. My gyn also told me they may not be reliable when on Femara too. 

By my estimation and the ewcm/ov cramps I was getting, it was either CD 16, CD 17, or CD 18 lol

Not real exact but that's my best guess. I did not have any side effects on the days I took Femara (CD 5-7) and I was only taking 2.5 mg.

I did some furious research this morning and was disheartened to find that all of my symptoms right now could definitely be from increased progesterone which, if my body isn't used to ovulating, could just be more extreme.

I guess that is reassuring in a way because it means that I potentially ovulated this month and maybe another month or two on an increased dosage (going up to 5mg next cycle) will bring my BFP. I've been TTC for 4.5 years now so I'm thoroughly done waiting lol


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm also experiencing some mild pain that seems to be coming from my ovaries. Do you think that could be from the cysts? Are you experiencing anything like that?


----------



## Braven05

lol that just started this afternoon...slight cramping on the right side similar to ovulation pain. Not intense or anything...just there. I'm not sure what that is, but I have been known to feel that before AF.


----------



## wannanewbaby

With my son I got a sharp pain in my lower back around 7 to 8 dpo that was the only thing I noticed was different from the months I got bfn


----------



## Hannah1029

wannanewbaby said:


> With my son I got a sharp pain in my lower back around 7 to 8 dpo that was the only thing I noticed was different from the months I got bfn

I'm only about 6dpo at the most, but I've had a sore back as of today. But that could also mean that AF is fixing to make an appearance:nope:


----------



## wannanewbaby

For me I def think it was a sign of implantation as I have never felt anyrhing like that before hopefully it's not a sign of af


----------



## Braven05

Still feeling confused this morning! Crampy still, heavy feeling in uterus, boobs still sore/sensitive. No cm though, which makes me think that AF will be here at any moment, because I usually dry up before AF. Temp didn't dip way down this morning though so I don't think it'll be here today. Today is CD 29 so I would expect AF tomorrow, Tuesday at the latest based on how long my cycle has been the past couple of months.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Fx she doesn't show up and a bfp does


----------



## Braven05

God I really hate this waiting and I hate getting my hopes up. It could all be in my head/from the Femara. I've just been waiting so long and this is the first time in years I've felt anything different (like pg symptoms). So frustrated.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Are you not testing early?? I would be dying to test if I was you!! If it's symptoms you have never felt before it could very well be preg symptoms.


----------



## Hannah1029

I sure hope this is it for you!!! Keep us posted


----------



## Braven05

I may have convinced myself to test early but I'd rather use FMU and not after drinking all day and not holding it long enough. Don't wanna waste a test. I was really going to wait until AF showed or I was a couple of days late but this is driving me nuts. I'm an emotional wreck today too. Ugh.


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm really rooting for you! Let us know what happens. I'm going to try and wait until I am a few days late to test because seeing that one single line is so crushing!! What thermometer do you use to track your BBT? If this month ends in a BFN I am going to start temping next cycle. 
:dust:


----------



## Braven05

I caved, lol. BFN, so there's that. Oh well. Guess it's just waiting for AF to show now. I'm not sure what thermometer it is...just a basal body thermometer...my husband picked it up for me and I can't remember where he grabbed it. I'm not really relying on my temps too much because my sleep is far too disturbed and inconsistent. I'll probably see a temp drop tomorrow.


----------



## Hannah1029

Oh no:nope: 

I'm so sorry! But hey, on the bright side, at least you know you're ovulating now. When I need reasurrance I read the success stories from femara. I posted a link that should chear you up. 

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a32751333/femara_bfp_reporting_thread


----------



## wannanewbaby

Braven don't get down like you said could very well be from drinking to much and not a good enough hold try with fmu again


----------



## Braven05

Thank you :) I'm totally taking it as a good sign, even though it's only being chalked up to the world's worst PMS. At least my body is doing something. Next cycle my gyn will increase my dosage to 5mg and hopefully that will help. Fingers crossed for us all that our BFPs come soon.


----------



## wannanewbaby

That's very true if no bfp this time maybe next month with the higher dose will do the trick


----------



## wannanewbaby

And now you will also know what kind of symptoms that medicine gives you so you know what is your new normal


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm taking 5mg on CD 3-7 and I've read that doctors have found 5mg to be the most effective so hopefully that will work better.


----------



## Braven05

Yes, that is mostly what I'm seeing as well. Do you know why some doctors prefer 3-7 and others 5-9? My doctor said she prefers 5-9 but I didn't ask why. Wondering if I should ask her about 3-7 for next cycle.


----------



## Braven05

Also, are you taking metformin Hannah? I can't remember if you said


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm not taking metformin. Although, I have read that femara and metformin are a great combo so If I dont get my BFP soon I'm going to ask about it. Also I heard that if you continue the metformin into the first trimester that the MC rate is greatly reduced in us PCOS ladies, but i'm not sure if that's true.

My fertility specialist said she has had more luck with 3-7 than 5-9. I have read success with both methods though. 

You having any side effects from the metformin? I've heard they can be pretty gnarly lol.


----------



## Hannah1029

But it does seems to me that the women taking it 3-7 seem to get there BFP sooner.


----------



## Hannah1029

As of today, my bb's hurt bad but like up towards my armpit?? They almost feel bruised?? 

weird never felt that before.


----------



## Hannah1029

And my CM hasn't dried up it's still kind of white and creamy?? It's probably just the femara playing tricks on me :(


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah the breast symptom is a very good one!! One of the first things I noticed with my son. On the down side we went to grocery this evening and I def felt so pains in left ovary hope I'm not just now ovulating we did bd this afternoon but I didn't lay there for a few min like usual since I thought I already o


----------



## Braven05

Hopefully the swimmers got where they need to be if it is O time! 

Metformin for me has been awful, honestly but I know a lot of people who have no issues with it. I've been on it for 5 months now and it's only just started to ease up some. If I wasn't doing it for a baby I wouldn't have made it 2 weeks on it. Tmi, but it's been awful diarrhea and stomach upset since starting it. I think the only reason it's easing up is because I started taking iron regularly for anemia and I think they're counter acting each other


----------



## wannanewbaby

So sorry you guys are having to go through so much for a bfp it took us 17 months to conceive our son honestly I probably should have went and got checked out to hopefully this time not so long gonna give it 12 month if no bfp gonna see the doc this time


----------



## Hannah1029

so I bought a test. But I'm only 7dpo at the most. It's way too early to test isn't it? What do you ladies think?


----------



## Hannah1029

It's a FRER if that matters


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have always thought 7dpo was pretty early I tested with my son at 10dpo it was pretty clear probably could have seen it at 9 dpo but not any earlier than that


----------



## Braven05

I would probably wait Hannah. I know it's hard to be patient but with my DD I tested at 12 dpo and it was negative. At 14 dpo it was barely positive. Try to give it a couple more days if you can. Some people get super early bfps but I think that's rare. 

Afm, temp drop this morning and woke up with a headache so AF will be here either today or tomorrow. It was a big drop but I'm not sure if it was significant enough to start today or if it'll drop more tomorrow.


----------



## wannanewbaby

:( braven I'm sorry I really hope you get the stronger medicine and can get that bfp next month!!


----------



## Hannah1029

I really aporeciate all the advice from you ladies lol as you can tell i'm super young and clueless:haha:


----------



## Hannah1029

Can one of you try to explain to me how temping works? Do you get a spike before or after ovulation?? I'm going to start temping next cycle but I have no idea what I'm doing to be quite honest.


----------



## Hannah1029

And Braven, I'm sure 5mg will work better for you. 2.5mg doesn't seem to do the trick very often


----------



## wannanewbaby

I tried it once but it wasn't for me you got to take it same time everyday and after so many hours of continues sleep. It rises after o and should stay high if you will get bfp but will drop before af


----------



## 28329

With temping it spikes the day after ovulation then stays elevated until af. It will drop on day of af. If you've 18 days of continuously high temps a bfp is possibly the cause. You have to take it at same time every day and have had at least 3 hours of sleeps. It help me for sure. Hope that helps.


----------



## Braven05

I found temping super helpful the first time around. Now that I'm older and have more disruptions in my sleep (child waking up, cats waking me up, etc.), it's not as reliable as it should be. 

When I was TTC my DD I knew I was pregnant before the tests detected it because of my chart. You start temping on CD 1 and try for the same time every day. Use something like Fertility Friend to track it. Makes it easy, you just input the temp and the time you took it. 

You need to have 3-4 continuous hours of sleep to get an accurate reading. If you happen to wake up at a different time, you can still input it. There are also BBT adjusters that will tell you what your BBT would have been if you had woken up and temped at the right time.

They will be all over the place pre-O and you will get a "baseline" temperature. When you O you will get a temperature spike above baseline and as long as it stays there, I think for 2 days or more, the first day it spiked is considered O day. Temping isn't for predicting O, but it confirms that you did O. If used in conjunction with opks, it can help. 

After you O, your temps should stay above your baseline and if you conceive, they will remain high (although small dips are normal). If you don't, you will get a sever drop towards or below baseline. I always knew the day I got a big dip I would start AF. 

So that's it in a nutshell lol I was way more in tuned with myself and temping with I was TTC #1 - now I'm just doing it but not relying on it all that much.


----------



## Hannah1029

Thank you!

So since I am 8dpo it would basically be pointless to start temping now? I should wait until cd 1?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I would that will give you a little more time to research and set up account on ff and stuff


----------



## Braven05

Yes, I started mid cycle. I have no baseline and no pinpointed O day. If you miss a day it's not the end of the world, but you really should begin with CD1. If you want to start, just to get into the habit and used to doing it at the same time it won't hurt anything.


----------



## Hannah1029

I am literally getting super frusterated lol So I creatrd my FF acount but on the calender it says the 23rd is going to be cd 1 but clearly that isn't the case because I dont have a 28 day cycle.


----------



## Hannah1029

I will try to post a pic


----------



## wannanewbaby

I wish I could help but i dont use that site


----------



## Braven05

Hannah it will predict your cycle length. At first it will go with a typical cycle length but eventually will get to know your patterns and adjust.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Having some pretty strong cramps tonight


----------



## Hannah1029

wannanewbaby said:


> Having some pretty strong cramps tonight

How many dpo did you say you were? I forgot.


----------



## Braven05

CD 31 today and still no AF :nope:

Still crampy. Had another temp drop, but not below where I would consider my baseline to be. I started temping mid cycle so don't actually know what my baseline is. Feeling I'm definitely out but at the same time, the outside temperature dropped about 50 degrees since Friday so maybe it's just an adjustment in my body due to that? I dunno. Thoroughly confused and irritated. I just want AF to get here so I can move on.

I was worried about getting my new Femara prescription on the right days with the holiday and weekend coming up so I contacted the doctor this morning, told them that I was worried and she called in 5mg for me this morning. 

I also asked about progesterone cream and if I needed it and if she wanted me on days 5-9 for sure or if she saw success with 3-7. She said stick to 5-9 and the cream isn't needed.

This next cycle, however, she does want to do an u/s on CD 12 to check follie growth, so that's good. Now that I have a plan, I just want to move forward with it. Instead, stuck in limbo waiting on AF to show. :wacko:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah1029 said:


> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Having some pretty strong cramps tonight
> 
> How many dpo did you say you were? I forgot.Click to expand...

Only 4 dpo so seems way to early but there were strong not something I was imagining and in the center not on sides by ovaries


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven I would say you're not out until the ugly witch shows her face.

I am 9 dpo today and having some pretty intense cramps and my bb's almost feel bruised on the top and sides and for some reason I have white CM still. I have since about 3 or 4 dpo and that never happens to me. I'm hoping it's a good sign.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah1029 said:


> Braven I would say you're not out until the ugly witch shows her face.
> 
> I am 9 dpo today and having some pretty intense cramps and my bb's almost feel bruised on the top and sides and for some reason I have white CM still. I have since about 3 or 4 dpo and that never happens to me. I'm hoping it's a good sign.

All that sounds very promising!! You thinking of testing soon?? I tested at 10 dpo with my son and got a clear bfp


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm thinking about testing but I'm totally scared to be dissapointed! My bb's like itch now lol. Have you experienced that before?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Don't recall that just know if you get a bfn you are not out cause that can be early for some


----------



## Braven05

Fingers crossed Hannah! Those do sound like good signs for sure.


----------



## Hannah1029

I hope so, I will keep you ladies posted. And Braven, let us know when/if AF shows


----------



## Braven05

I will. Still a no show...I think I might take my last test with fmu tomorrow as long as there is no sign still and depending on what my temp does.


----------



## Hannah1029

So since the femara made us ovulate, do you think we have the same chance of conception as any other woman? Like 15-20%. I've been meaning to ask my doctor but my next appointment isn't until Dec. 6th


----------



## wannanewbaby

I wish I could help with some of those questions but I really have no idea but I def would think you have just as much of a chance gl to you both when you test


----------



## Braven05

Morning ladies! Woke up at 5:00 am and tested - :bfn: 
Woke up at 7:30 to spotting :witch:, so I'm out this month. Knew it. I'm just thoroughly in shock at all the crazy pregnancy symptoms I had. Hopefully it just means my body is reacting to ovulating and increased progesterone properly.

Will be picking up my next round of Femara this afternoon to start 5mg on days 5-9. Fingers crossed next cycle will be successful. 

I'm still holding out hope for you ladies!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry af show but glad you got a plan in place and our ready to go I feel ALOT better about the 5mg for you please find us again in your next tww would love to see you get that bfp!!


----------



## Braven05

Thank you :) I just feel foolish for thinking after all this time trying it would be that easy. I haven't allowed myself to hope in so long I'm mad at myself for even letting myself go there. Ah well.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww don't say that I know it's hard I did the same thing to myself with my son like I said before took us 17 months when I took the test the day I got the bfp I made my husband look cause I was sure I was imagining it or it was indent or something but hope is a good thing even if it don't work out you got to stay positive I really have a good feeling about next month' for you


----------



## Braven05

How's it going ladies??


----------



## wannanewbaby

Pretty uneventful 7dpo today nothing in the form of symptoms so starting to feel like we missed it :( might test at 10 dpo if I can get my hands on some test


----------



## Braven05

Ahh, it's still early. Could be too soon for symptoms still. I still have fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you :)


----------



## Hannah1029

12-13dpo today and terrified to test. My bb's are still feeling very bruised on the sides and top and extremely heavy (could be because I'm a 34 DD lol) but no nipple pain which is upsetting because I have read a lot of women having sore nipples before BFP. Slightly nauseas as well as cramps that seem to be coming from my back? And I'm constantly having to pee lol. I'm not sure if any of this is promising but I am so scared of being crushed with a BFN I may just wait until I am a few days late.


----------



## wannanewbaby

What day are you expecting af??


----------



## Hannah1029

Either tomorrow or monday


----------



## wannanewbaby

I totally get not wanting the disappointment of a bfn but you have so much more will power than I do lol I am terrible about waiting to test I really hope you get your bfp when you do test your symptoms sound so good!!


----------



## Hannah1029

I will let you know! :)


----------



## Hannah1029

Except now all the sudden my boobs stopped hurting. Seems like AF must be on her way :(


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm 8 dpo and still no breast pain thought I felt some twinges in them this morning but nothing now that doesn't mean your out mine never hurt till after my bfp with my son


----------



## Hannah1029

When are you going to start testing?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I want to now lol its killing me might go get some cheap ones from Walmart if I can get out tonight


----------



## Hannah1029

Well let me know how it turns out. FX'd for you! My bb's are hurting now again. Had some intense cramps and was sure AF was coming but they eased of a bit. We shall see. Holding out hope for the both of us!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm like bi polar on the situation one minute I swear I am the next I'm like there is no way we got it first try only time will tell I guess I didn't get out for a test tonight so maybe tomorrow


----------



## Braven05

Hi ladies, I'm following you closely lol I just took my first dose of round 2 of Femara. We're up to 5 mg and I'm hoping it will make a difference. Will be calling tomorrow to schedule an u/s for day 13 to see how my follies are doing.

I won't trust anything at all this cycle, as it is clear my body had a strong reaction to the meds/progesterone increase, completely mimicking pregnancy symptoms. I remember the same happening when I went off of the pill after being on it for 5 years when we first started TTC my first. I stopped being able to trust anything my body did. 

I won't test early this cycle, I will just wait for AF to show and then test to be sure before calling my doctor for a new prescription. Hopefully we won't need it!

Anyways, waiting to see how things go for you ladies. Fingers crossed.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Woke up with tender breast today and more cramping also everytime I stand up from sitting I'm dizzy don't want to get excited though had so many cycles before my son where I was disappointed


----------



## wannanewbaby

So excited to hear you got the stronger meds really hope it works for you this cycle!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Good luck Braven sure hope the 5mg does the trick for you! I am so confused I feel AF like cramps but nothing yet. Due either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Hannah1029

wannanewbaby said:


> Woke up with tender breast today and more cramping also everytime I stand up from sitting I'm dizzy don't want to get excited though had so many cycles before my son where I was disappointed

How many DPO are you today? Thinking about testing? I still haven't yet lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm 9 dpo today and dying to test but none in the house wish you could send me one through the forum lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah1029 said:


> Good luck Braven sure hope the 5mg does the trick for you! I am so confused I feel AF like cramps but nothing yet. Due either today or tomorrow.

I'm having a lot of cramping today to not real strong but noticeable


----------



## Hannah1029

My cramping has stopped and no AF so maybe I will test in the morning if feeling brave lol


----------



## Hannah1029

wannanewbaby said:


> I'm 9 dpo today and dying to test but none in the house wish you could send me one through the forum lol

I wish I could too I'm very hopeful for you :flower:


----------



## Hannah1029

Tested BFN this morning so that's that I guess. I'm so upset because now I feel like I must not of even ovulated because here I am 14-15dpo and no AF. So annoying that I was hopeful all this time because my positive OPK probably just resulted in a cyst. Ugh will be calling the doctor when they open.


----------



## ginabina

Hi Ladies, I hope I can join in on this thread. I've read every post from the beginning and am intrigued! This was my first cycle on Femara and since yesterday (CD12) and today (CD13) I am having KILLER cramping all over. Yesterday was so bad that I laid in bed for 4 hours and not even Ibuprofen, heat pack, or hot bath did anything--it wasn't until my mouth started salivating and I got sick :sick: that I felt much better but the cramping still lingered. Overnight to now, the cramping came back. However, today I've noticed the cramping is more on one side, with every step I take, I feel a sharper cramp. That pulling down sensation with every move, even when I sit down I feel it. Not sure if I should consider this ovulation pain? Have any of you ladies experienced this? Before the pain started, we BD on CD11 (the day before the pain).


Hannah -- not out until the witch shows! I would wait a few more days.


----------



## Hannah1029

Hi Gina! Welcome :)
I had pain on one side as well Cd 17-19 and I got my positive opk on cd 19. I o'ed the next day I believe. If you haven't ovulated in a while the pain may be a little worse. Are you using OPK's? Definitely helpful so you know when the best time is to BD. Do you also have PCOS?
Today on 14dpo I started my period which I guess is good in a way because that seems to confirm that I in fact did ovulated on cd 20 since my cycles sometimes range to 70 days. Today I am going to pick up a BBT to start tracking my temps on fertility freinds.


----------



## ginabina

I do not have PCOS--dr. ruled that out.

I have started my OPKs on CD 10, they're faint, but a good faint (meaning they're not invisible) and it looks like they're gradually getting darker. Just yesterday since the pain started, I started OPKs twice a day.


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, I'm not sure if you look at this post too often anymore but are you being seen at a fertility clinic or just like a normal OB/GYN?
For some reason my office say they don't normally do utrasouds to check follicle sizes! So annoying! I'm going to be starting my letrozole on Wednesday. 
Round two! Here we go! :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

So sorry to hear about the bfn hannah :( hope next cycle is your one still haven't tested was up all night with a stomach virus haven't even left the couch today


----------



## Hannah1029

wannanewbaby said:


> So sorry to hear about the bfn hannah :( hope next cycle is your one still haven't tested was up all night with a stomach virus haven't even left the couch today

Oh no! So sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I'm in good spirits despite the BFN. Ready to try again. Hope you get a chance to test soon!


----------



## Braven05

Aw Hannah, I'm so sorry the witch got you! I know how disappointing it is, after having such a promising cycle. Fingers crossed next cycle is it for us both. 

I am being seen at my ob/gyn. My insurance doesn't cover fertility treatments so we're doing what we can there. I figure there will come a point where she's not going to be able to help further if the femara doesn't help, but for now she's willing to try. 

I called to schedule a CD 12 u/s but she didn't have any available so has to call me back. Wonder why yours can't do it though, that's weird. 

Wanna, I hope you feel better soon! 

Welcome Gina! Unfortunately, with femara, those seem to be good signs of both pregnancy OR just increased progesterone. Which, is a good thing if you think about it, because that's what should be happening. 

Day 2 of femara and CD 6 - feeling more crampy than last cycle. Maybe that means I have some good follies growing!


----------



## Hannah1029

My GYN said she can do like a 21 progesterone draw to confirm O. But I'm not exactly sure how thats'd going to work. Braven let us know how your follies measure up!


----------



## Hannah1029

a cd 21 progesterone draw is what I meant lol


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah, haven't you only just started ttc? In my opinion since you did ovulate you should try a few more months before doing much of any fertility tests, but that is just me. I wish you luck in either case.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace said:


> Hannah, haven't you only just started ttc? In my opinion since you did ovulate you should try a few more months before doing much of any fertility tests, but that is just me. I wish you luck in either case.

I have been TTC for about 8 months now, but yes this was my first month on femara. Since I have PCOS I am concerned and wanting to confirm ovulation because you can get a positive opk even if the follicle turns into a cyst.


----------



## Braven05

I will let you know for sure :)


----------



## ginabina

I've also been ordered for the CD21 progesterone draw. Mine would be Dec. 7


----------



## wannanewbaby

Not looking good for me either girls had some spotting when I woke up feeling cramping and irritable thinking af will probably show today or tomorrow


----------



## Braven05

Sorry to hear wannanewbaby. I had my fingers crossed for both of you ladies!

Trying not to get my hopes up this cycle, but I realized that testing/AF should occur right around Christmas next month...what a Christmas present that would be...


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm due to start next month day after Christmas lol good news is only one month after coming off mirena I had a 29 day cycle and 13 day lp so that's fantastic doesn't look like it messed my cycles up at all very grateful for that think we missed it due to not enough bd at right time will def make up for that next month we need to meet up right here next month for tww


----------



## Hannah1029

It's been so nice having you ladies for support during the ttw and I hope we all get our BFP's very soon!! I second what wannanewbaby said! Lets meet up back here during the ttw to chear each other on!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, I have to ask, has AF become heavier for you while on femara?


----------



## ginabina

Hannah1029 said:


> Braven, I have to ask, has AF become heavier for you while on femara?

I know you were asking Braven, but for me, it has quite a lot! It doesn't last any longer than usual, but the flow is much heavier and more clotty 8-[


----------



## Hannah1029

And Gina, more cramping than usual as well?


----------



## Braven05

Hannah, I actually didn't find it heavier at all this month. Lasted 4-5 days as usual, I always have cramps so that's nothing new, and it was...maybe actually lighter . I think it was clottier though lol


----------



## ginabina

Actually during my periods, I don't get much cramping at all. Just heavier flow.


----------



## ginabina

Do you experience any midspotting bleeding?


----------



## Braven05

Gina, I think I read somewhere that it does happen to some people on Femara. I haven't experienced it. I was having spotting issues for months and finally that stopped 2 cycles ago, thanks to Metformin. The Femara has not caused any spotting for me. What CD are you? Could it be ovulation spotting or implantation maybe? If it's not normal for you to have spotting, it's worth noting.


----------



## ginabina

I am currently CD16. 
On Sunday (CD12) is when I had painful cramping, the next day (CD13) the cramping was fading but lingered and literally ended at exact 24 hour mark. CD14 I started expressing cold symptoms--sore throat, runny/stuffy nose. Yesterday afternoon (CD15) I started bleeding--the first couple wipes it was light red blood mixed with ewcm (took picture just for any future reference lol, gross), but after that it has become a vibrant red and still going on today but no ewcm.


----------



## Hannah1029

Ladies, what the heck is going on here?? It's cd 4 and for some stupid reason ,I decided to take an OPK just to torture myself the bloody thing scared me half to death! It's nearly positve?? WTF??
 



Attached Files:







20161201_150141_resized.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cppeace

that is close to positive. I's say you may ovulate early this cycle


----------



## Hannah1029

But it's only cd 4??? Ugh I am really worried. My follicles obviously haven't had any time to grow and it's only my first dose of the letrozole.


----------



## Cppeace

I'd take another hpt if you can. Could have been a false period. Or could just be false lh surge... test again tomorrow


----------



## ginabina

What is going on here?! Take cppeace advice! What is your AF like right now? Any ewcm present? And what gave you the feeling of wanting to test?? Just some.. instinctive feeling!


----------



## Hannah1029

Pregnancy test is a BFN and I have absoultely no CM right now so I'm not sure whats happening. I have read in a few places that if you take and OPK while still on the femara is can cause a false positive OPK but I don't know. My GYN kind of blew me off when i called since I have an appointment on Dec. 6th. 

I took an opk because I just got my package from amazon on 50 lh and 20hcg test. I wish I wouldn't have used the OPK because I am stressing so bad now. I guess we will see what my temps do in the morning.


----------



## ginabina

Could be a side effect of Femara then. I originally asked if I should use OPKs and doc said no cus it could be inaccurate--but I still did anyways. Guess we may have to wait until your appt :|


----------



## Braven05

Hannah my doctor also told me not to bother with opks because the femara could mess with the results. Strange that it's so positive though!


----------



## Hannah1029

And now I'm having really sharp pain on my right side. Starting to get worried...


----------



## ginabina

Welp. I guess I'm on CD3. Guess I started a new cycle 1 week after finishing my last one :(


----------



## Hannah1029

So my doctor explained it this way to me...

Since I have pcos my baseline lh level is higher than most woman. Pre-surge, woman have an average lh level of 1-20 or even 30 mi/u (or whatever the unit it) and since I have cyst that are always producing estrogen, my body creates more LH in response. She explained to me that the 20 mi/u opk are too sensitive for me and will probably always shoe up positive. Once the femara kicks in, it will lower my estrogen and stop the production of LH and begin producing more FSH to grow my follicles. Long story short, it will just drive me insane to test to early with a high sensitivity test.

P.s.
On the same day I took that IC opk and it came up positive I used a CB digi to try and confirm, and the second line was nearly non existant. The CB opks are 40mi/u which is great for any woman with a high LH baseline


----------



## Braven05

That's crazy...but makes total sense. I have PCOS but no cysts so I guess that's why I never get false positives. I almost never ever get full positive opks, even the month I conceived my daughter.

Tomorrow is my u/s - I'm kind of nervous. I really hope there are some follicles there. I will be heartbroken if there aren't. I kind of felt crampy last night and was worried that I was ramping up to O already. Today is CD 12. We BD'd last night just in case and will again tomorrow. Probably for the next 12 days every other day.


----------



## Hannah1029

Fingers crossed for some good sized follies!! Have you had any more side effects affects from the increased dose of femara? 

Funny side note... I think those IC opk's I was using are faulty because I had DH use one and his came up blaring positive as well!!!


----------



## Braven05

Haha that's hilarious. Well guess that answers that. Yikes. 

I have had some minor side effects with the increased dosage. Pinching feeling in ovaries here and there and sore breasts on and off. Aside from that, just the headache I got last cycle. 

It's post-o that most of the side effects hit me last time.


----------



## Braven05

So that was a pretty positive appointment I just had! I had two follies on the left, nothing significant on the right. One follie was a really good size and shape, typical of impending ovulation, the other was slightly smaller but odd shaped so she said probably a cyst. 

She also looked at my lining and said it was responding perfectly to the follicle growth. She said they want something over 10 and mine was 15. Honestly, she was almost giddy with what she saw on the u/s. 

I asked her about the old trigger shot in my fridge and she said she couldn't recommend it but if I did take it, it wouldn't hurt anything. I'm debating taking it tomorrow. 

We also talked about moving forward if this cycle doesn't work. She's willing to bump me up to 7.5 mg if I want, but wants me to do one more cycle at 5 mg first. We also got a script for a semen analysis just in case.

So, now we wait I guess! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Hannah1029

Yay!! I am so glad to hear that your appointment went well!!
Does she think you will be ovulating in the next couple of days??
Also I was wondering..
Normally how many days past O do you see a temp spike? Or is it always the following day? And what exactly does the trigger shot do? Heard about it but my doctor has never mentioned it or anything. 

To be honest it makes me sad that I'm only 20 and needing fertility treatment. :\


----------



## Braven05

I'm sorry Hannah, that is really hard. On the bright side though, you found out early and have soo much time to work on it. I know it must be difficult because I'm sure you know a lot of people your age who are getting pregnant with no trouble at all. But you could have waited to ttc until you were years older and then have further delays doing treatments. I think it's a good thing to know so early so that you can have a plan in place. Hugs though, I know it's hard. 

In terms of the trigger, it forces you to release any mature follicles. Hard to say when or if I will ovulate without, although having a super mature follicle is a good sign. 

In terms of the temp spike, I believe it's the next day. It's been a while but that sounds right.


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes it is hard, but I do have to agree that i'm lucky for finding out so young. I know it take a lot of women years to be diagnosed. Did you end up using the trigger?


----------



## Braven05

I did! I used it Monday night at 8:00 pm. Had some light cramping on and off since then and this morning super strong cramps and lots of ewcm. I woke up around 5:00 am with a headache and cramping. 

If the trigger worked, then it appears to have induced ovulation about 32 hours after using it. 

Hubby and I DTD Monday evening and then again this morning before work lol Not sure if we should do it again tomorrow or Friday morning. Friday may be too late if I'm releasing the egg today. 

How are you doing? Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## Hannah1029

I am on cd 10 today. I'm feeling slight pressure on my ovaries so hoping that my follies are growing well. 

I had my follow-up appointment yesterday, and since my dr. won't do ultrasounds during the follicular phase, she ordered a cd 21 progesterone draw. (It will be more like cd 27 though if I O late again) 

I have been charting as of CD 2 lol it's kind of fun. I hope it will be able to confirm O for me.

By the way I was totally stalking one of your old post and I saw your tattoo & I love it. :)


----------



## Braven05

Aw thank you. It didn't come out EXACTLY as I had envisioned it...but I had a friend do it and I still love it a lot. It helps me to remember to hope, because I don't have a lot of it left after so long.


----------



## Hannah1029

You have an amazing amount of perserverance and that's a really awesome. Honestly, if anyone deserves a BFP, its you.


----------



## Braven05

I guess I don't really feel like I've handled it all so well. I struggle and cycle through (especially in the winter months) bouts of depression where it's the only thing I can think of and I can't make it through a day without crying, sometimes more than once.

I have incredible amounts of guilt as well because I feel like I should just be happy with the one child I do have, as many people struggle to just have one. But the pain is not really comparable and you can't just turn off the desire to be a mother, whether it's to one child or two.

I have so much hope for you though! Having caught it early and getting on meds and making a plan already...I really have my fingers crossed and am happy to lend support!


----------



## ginabina

Hi Ladies! Good to hear things are moving along in a positive manner. Sounds like your last appt went very well--Hope this is the cycle for you, Braven! 

I'm one day behind you, Hannah! Currently CD9. I just started OPKs yesterday; I know it's early, but just wanted to start early for no reason.. I guess to watch the lines progress? Haha. I don't temp partly because I wake up too much throughout the night...... yay for cats :dohh:


----------



## Braven05

I feel you on the cats Gina! I have the same problem. Little critters are all over the bed all night long. I am temping but I'm not considering it a reliable prediction of anything at all. Sometimes I'm up at 4:00 am and sometimes I'm up at 5:00. Sometimes 6:00 lol So yeah...it is what it is I guess.


----------



## Hannah1029

my chart is really beginning to piss me off lol maybe I can try to post a pic and you ladies can tell me what you think!


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven,
I go through cycles of depression as well. My doctor told me that having PCOS makes one more susceptible to depression. But, I have struggled with deprssion and anxiety long before TTC.

I can 100% relate to it being the only thing you can think about somemtimes. Half the time I feel optimistic and that any month could be my lucky one, and other times I wonder If I will be in this same exact position years down the road. 

Don't feel guilty that you want another baby. Like you said, you can't shut down the desire to be a mother. It's what makes the world go 'round! :)

Happy Friday! :hugs:


----------



## Braven05

Hannah, thank you. I don't generally deal with depression. I mean, I did when I was a teenager but haven't in almost 20 years. The only think getting me down these days is the desire to have another child and not being able to. 

My chart is making me angry as well. Based on when I triggered and when I felt ov pain and ewcm, CD 15 should have been O day but my (wildly inaccurate) temps made FF pinpoint CD 14 as O day. So according to the chart I'm 3 dpo today. I don't know why I'm bothering, really lol

Let's see your chart :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey ladies glad to see your both still here and doing ok, I'm gearing up to o cm is changing should o around Tuesday fx for us all this month my af is due day after Christmas so should make for some special testing days if we get bfps


----------



## Braven05

Hi wanna! Looks like we should all be starting around close to Christmas this month! Let's hope for good news for us all and Christmas BFPs.


----------



## ginabina

Do you ladies experience any symptoms during ovulation? Besides the cm and temping.
Not sure if this is tmi, but do you usually get an abundance of ewcm or do you check your cp for it?


----------



## Braven05

Gina, depends on the month but sometimes I get quite a bit. I usually notice it when I wipe, I don't generally have to go looking for it.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm not only the meds you guys are but last month I didn't have to look for it I noticed it when wiping also but for me believed I od the day after noticing it I don't temp so can't truly confirm that


----------



## Hannah1029

I didn't get any ewcm last cycle so I used preseed.


----------



## Hannah1029

So I posted my chart in my signature. 

I am currently cd 14 and if this cycle is anything like that last I won't expect to ovulate for about 6 more days. Anyways, I am wondering if it normal to have so much fluctuation in my pre-O temp?? Also, it's weird to me because I have gotten 97.18 late 4/5 times so far this cycles like wtf?? There's no way I'm that precise lol. This is my first month temping, so maybe it looks normal and I'm worrying for no reason like always lol :bunny:


----------



## Braven05

I'm not a chart expert but it looks normal to me. My pre-o temps are up and down as well. Weird that you got the same temp a number of times but aside from that, it looks normal.


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven I have been meaning to ask, before Femara were you ovulating at all? and were your cycles regular?


----------



## Braven05

Hannah I did have semi-regular cycles. They had gotten long and I had started getting mid-cycle spotting last winter. Taking metformin for about 3-4 months shortened them and stopped the spotting. They had gotten to about 32-39 days in length. Now they're 29-31 days in length and no spotting. 

I'm not actually sure if I was ovulating although I had to have at least one 5 years ago lol 

I always got signs of it - ewcm and cramping. But I don't know for sure if I was actually producing mature follicles and releasing anything


----------



## wannanewbaby

I saw my first signs of ewcm last night me and dh have been bd ALOT my cycle tracker says o tomorrow but I feel like Tuesday did feel some pain on my right side yesterday and it was my left last month so that makes sense fx ladies getting closer to that tww


----------



## ginabina

What CD do you ladies usually ovulate? 

With your past few cycles on femara, did your O day pretty much stay the same?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im not on the meds but wanted to share anyway last month i od cycle day 16 this month thinking 14 or 15 i typically have a 29 day cycle checked my cervix earlier very soft and def open so if it still is this evening will def bd again tonight


----------



## ginabina

Honestly, when attempting to check my cervix, I have no idea what is high, low, open, or closed. I feel silly :blush:


----------



## Cppeace

Just wanted to chirp in. Hannah your chart looks fine temp wise... One or two semi high temps preovulation is totally normal. lol I'll show you one of mine to give you an examplehttps://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/oct%20chart.png


----------



## Hannah1029

Thank you for easing my mind lol.:)

Today I got my first high fertility on the cb advanced OPK respresenting the rise in estrogen so should ovulate in the next 2-3 days or so. Actaully noticed some ewcm for the first time ever today so maybe I won't need the preseed this cycle.

Gina, tbh I don't know how to check my cervix either lol.


----------



## Cppeace

Checking cervix is pretty easy. I can never find if it is open or closed or what but I can easily feel texture and how high it is. You want to do it at the same time(s) each day and in the same position(laying, sitting, squatting, whatever).
Make sure your hands are clean, use your middle finger, enter and reach kinda up and towards the front. You will fill a mound that usually will be pretty wet. You may be able to feel a dimple like impression that would be the opening, I can never feel that. If you check every day you will begin to be able to tell what the height is and texture is in relation to the time in your cycle.

Spoiler
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/cervix.jpg


----------



## Braven05

That seems like a lot of work. And uncomfortable. Lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have never been able to tell open or closed until today so i was pretty excited i never check at the sametime cause i only do it ever once in awhile but tellimg low or high and hard or soft is very easy its noy uncomfortable for me but im sure for some it could be


----------



## Cppeace

I do it in the morning soon after waking, just after taking my temp. It takes less than a minute, usually like 10-15 seconds, and I've never found it uncomfortable, but I am knowledgeable and comfortable with my body.


----------



## Cppeace

Wanna if I had to guess you can now tell opening cause you have given birth so the opening is more obvious now, but that is a semi guess. Lol I can never ever tell open or closed but the height and texture is easy.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea i heard the opening changes after birth but even last month i couldnt tell wondering if i checked at a very open time so maybe it was more obvious than usual


----------



## Cppeace

That very well could be, if you are producing ewcm right now and gearing up for ovulation then your cervix should be at its most open of the cycle.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I saw it last night but havent really noticed it today anf i felt the pain yesterday so wonderimg if its already over wasnt nearly as much ewcm as last month if so


----------



## wannanewbaby

My period tracker app had ovualtion marked for today so could be rigbt


----------



## Cppeace

eh without temping cannot be sure but very well could have been while you slept so was still just open today in response to egg still being viable. FX for you :) :dust:


----------



## Braven05

Lol I'm not flexible enough. When I was ttc my dd I tried but was never able to get up there far enough to feel anything. 

Fingers crossed for you wanna!


----------



## ginabina

Yeah, probably checking CP every day will help understand and distinguish different positions. Thanks for the description and small picture (the picture actually helped as there isn't many in the profile view)

Here comes the 2ww, wanna! :pizza:


----------



## Braven05

Good morning ladies. How's everyone doing? Nothing exciting to report here. I am having slightly sore breasts and some cramping. Nothing different than last cycle, but I am only 6 dpo today, so. This TWW is just crawwwwling by.

I was so irritated this weekend with a friend of mine and I didn't say anything because I know she wasn't saying it to be malicious but it still bothered me.

I was talking to her about my treatments and explaining when I should know this cycle. I joked as I have before that it was either going to be a really great or kind of miserable Christmas, as I'll find out right before/on Christmas if we succeeded this cycle.

She gave me the whole "it doesn't have to be miserable, just because you didn't conceive" speech. I said, "Four years....FOUR years I've been trying for another child. FOUR." Then, "you have a beautiful daughter and a husband who loves you, blah, blah, blah." I know this, I do. It's not lost on me. I know people who try as long as I have for their first. But it has been a very very long time. And this is kind of my last shot, due to my age and financial limitations. 

She only wanted one child and she has one so I guess she can't understand how hard it is to have a hole in your heart that can only be filled by another child. It just hurt my feelings.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sometimes friends should really keep their opinion to thereselves if she doesnt truly understand how you feel then she cant really help by sharing her opinion. I thought one is all i wanted as well but then that hole you talk about showed up and i total get it you cant shake that feeling simce the day i removed my mirena it is all i have thought about. As for how i am i checked cp again this morning and it still feels soft and open so now sad we didnt bd last night gonna try to squeze some in this morning or afternoon


----------



## ginabina

Everyone has their own desires so she probably just doesn't relate to yours. Yet, it still rubs us the wrong way. It's kind of the same way when hearing "it's so easy to get pregnant!" with girls around you just casually getting pregnant (with no intent) and handling the situation in a "non-caring, it's whatever" manner (to put it lightly).
Just gotta look past it and focus on yourself. :)


Just keep busy during the 2ww! I feel it gets slower if you just sit there and google EVERY little thing.. and then you try googling another variation of what you just googled to get different results! xD


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, I'm sorry you had to go through that. As much as friends and family try to understand, they never fully can w/o experiencing it first hand. 

My app says I should expect to ovulate friday but I'm kind of thinking thursday. Plan to BD everynight up until I see a thermal shift. 

After getting the pos opk I will call my doctors office and schedule a progesterone draw for week after. 

Other than that, nothing too eventful is happening over here. My husband and I are going to the Oregon Zoo tonight to see the Chrstmas lights and I am so excited! :xmas16: But, it sure is cold out here in Portland lately and actually expecting snow in the next couple days. Probably nothing compared the the cold on the East Coast though.


----------



## Hannah1029

ginabina said:


> I feel it gets slower if you just sit there and google EVERY little thing.. and then you try googling another variation of what you just googled to get different results! xD

Yes!!!! Lol describes my last tww to a T!! Funny :haha:


----------



## Braven05

I am guilty of Googling everything! I learned last cycle though that I can't trust anything my body is doing so the symptom spotting will be a lot less this cycle.

I think it's especially hard because not only am I waiting to see what will happen with this cycle, I'm also excited for Christmas lol

Good luck with the BDing ladies. Praying for success!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I am also a google finatic my husband literally makes fun of me lol


----------



## ginabina

I was going to ask you ladies how the weather is in your area! (trying to keep your minds off of symptom spotting during the 2ww lol)

Portland.. I can't imagine how cold. and Braven.. youre in NY? Any snow?

Looks like Wanna is in Georgia (at least you get trees changing color!) We still have beach weather here in Florida :headspin:


----------



## ginabina

And along with the 2ww, kinda get excited to go to the bathroom to see if there's anything new. Haha!


----------



## Braven05

Haha Gina, I'm with you.

Yes, I'm in central new york. We have a bit of snow, maybe 2 inches that came over the weekend. We generally get a TON of snow here. It's cold, about 30 degrees. I'll be happy to have a white Christmas. After that, the snow can take a hike lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well squeezed one more bd in for good measure


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well today its raining and we are around 65 but this weekend getting cooler like 40s


----------



## Braven05

Jealous of the warm weather! I hate snow and I hate winter and it lasts so long here! I don't normally have depression but the winter months is really when I start to dwell on the infertility issues and it makes it so much harder to ignore. 

In the spring/summer we're out being active, spending time outdoors and just being together. In the winter, it gets dark at 4:30 and it's snowwy and cold and we're just held hostage in the house. Snow usually starts in November and doesn't go until the end of March.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow that is along time with snow i have lived i georgia my whole life and seen snow here maybe 3 times and thats literally a few inches


----------



## Braven05

It's awful! lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Gina, I'm originally from Lakeland and miss it like crazy!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Last cycle I had crazy "pregnancy" symptoms as well I really thought last month was the month. I think this time around I will be more excited if I get no symptoms because I have heard many woman not experiencing any before their BPF.


----------



## wannanewbaby

With my son literally beside ls the sharp pain i had in my back one night i had no symptoms until after my bfp


----------



## Hannah1029

I guess every woman is different. I'm just going to try to relax and not stress this tww. Just wait for AF to show up or, even better not show up lol.


----------



## Braven05

You can call me Braven or D lol I've learned over the years to be a bit cautious with sharing too many identifying details on forums. They have come back to haunt me in real life unfortunately. Of course anything is possible if someone wants to know it bad enough. I've always just been Braven on the forums!

When I was pregnant with my daughter I feel like I knew by 5 dpo which is why I always get disappointed when I get to this point in my cycle and don't feel what I felt then. I know every pregnancy is different though. I really just don't feel it this month either though...


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, youre right lol never thought of that. Just took down my picture for that reason


----------



## ginabina

Hannah1029 said:


> Gina, I'm originally from Lakeland and miss it like crazy!!

AH! I live in Kissimmee! Literally 10 min from Disney. I drive through lakeland every day! :D


----------



## ginabina

I haven't had any symptoms for my fertile period this cycle. Taking OPKs (even tho they can be off as we discussed earlier) but they're just not dark enough. Currently CD14, and I'm all like "is that ovulation pain... or did I just eat a little too much?" So annoying, lol. Gotta resist and just go with it.

Same here Hannah, had crazy pregnancy symptoms cycle before last and what a bummer that was when AF came 2 days late -_-

Hopeful this is our month, ladies!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well i dont know exaclty if i have ovulated( pretty sure i have) but i decided from today until otherwise told by af i am gonna comsider myself pregnant think it will help me keep a positive attitude told dh this month i wasnt waiting to test either gonna go pick up about 5 walmart cheapies and start at 10 dpo its not as fun not obsessing over imaginary lines on test lol


----------



## Hannah1029

I honestly haven't had many fertile signs either. Just a little ewcm here and there. Haven't got the positive opk yet still the flashing smiley but last cycle I got 3 of them before the solid so will probably get a positive thursday. Hopefully lol


----------



## Cppeace

I dunno Wanna, hope that works for you, but if I considered myself pregnant every cycle I think it would be much more depressing get an AF- more like a miscarriage than just a dud month. 
I try to not do any testing till at least 10dpo- sometimes 11dpo- my LP is generally 11 days.


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, I got a bunch of ic hpt's but I'm just the opposite, I hate testing because I HATE seeing bfn.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Idk we will see if it brings me down to much i wont do that again but subconsciously i think i do every month cause i constantly think to myself dont be negative you could be pregnant right now then get myself to confident just to be let down with af showing


----------



## wannanewbaby

I guess im use to bfn i had like 17 months of them before my son so they dont sting like they use to but i learned my lesson about spending i spent way to much on frer wont do that anymore if i see a convincing line on my cheapie will just try a digital or something cause i have seen alot of bad talk with new frer


----------



## ginabina

For the OPKs, I've been using 'easy @ home' sticks and dipping them. I wonder if I should splurge and get the clear blue smiley face ones tomorrow--just to try it out. I can't tell if my test lines are getting progressively darker..


----------



## wannanewbaby

Gina rhe clearblue is the ones i used with my son it was amazing not having to guess about lines


----------



## Hannah1029

I use the clearblue advance opk. it can identify up to 6 fertile days instead of just 2. 

Gina, just fyi I used the easy @ home test strips too and my batch was faulty. My husband used one and it came up a blaring positive. And they came up positive for me everytime when a different opk of the same sensitivity was negative. I called and got a refund. I won't trust them but thats just from my personal experience.


----------



## Hannah1029

Also, not all woman get a progressive line or a fade in. For some it will be stark white or a steady darkness up until the surge


----------



## ginabina

Alright, sounds good. I'll pick some up tomorrow thenight. What's the preferred time for you ladies to test? FMU or mid day after a long hold?

I usually test mid day


----------



## wannanewbaby

Alot of women i know do mornign and eveing but that can get pricey


----------



## Cppeace

If only testing once a day your best bet is aiming more middle of the day. I use Wondfo or Easy home, they work equally well for me and I always get a gradual darkening over a 10-19 day period. I rarely have to do more than glance at my opk to tell i fit's positive, no major guess work for me, but we are all different.


----------



## Hannah1029

My doctor said anywhere between 10am and 8pm and test the same time everyday. Fmu can actually give you a false positive.


----------



## ginabina

Now after really looking at them, I feel like it's just stagnant. I'll pick up clearblue tomorrow and see how that goes.

Starting at CD8
https://i65.tinypic.com/2yv53ly.png

Ps. Sorry if the pic is huge, I'm uploading from my phone


----------



## Cppeace

Gina I def see progression there. The last two are very much darker than the previous ones. Use what you will but your opks are progressing fine from what I see.


----------



## ginabina

Cppeace said:


> Gina I def see progression there. The last two are very much darker than the previous ones. Use what you will but your opks are progressing fine from what I see.

Thanks, CP! I think when I look at it too much, it all starts to blend together.


----------



## Braven05

Good morning ladies :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Morning all!! Checked cervix this morning its inbetween soft anf hard and closed so officially tww 1 or 2 dpo


----------



## Cppeace

:dust: wanna :)


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

Hannah1029 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> So let me start out by apologizing for blowing up the feed. I am officially addicted to BNB!
> 
> Anyways, as many of my may already know, this cycle was my first on letrozole/Femara (cd 3-7 5mg) and I got a positive OPK on cd 19 so I should have O'ed somewhere around there. well, as of today, cd 24 I am experiencing some mild cramping. I don't even know if it would be considered cramping it's kind of like just a slight dull pain that seems to be coming from the middle of my uterus.
> 
> I'm not expecting AF until after November 27. (Although I'm not quite sure because I don't know how long my LP is because I haven't ovulated in years due to Mirena)
> 
> So it is normal to be experiencing this? I know every woman is different but at the most I'm 5DPO so I don't think it's possible for implantation to occur yet. Any ideas why I would be having cramps way before AF should make her appearance?

Im currently 5/6 dpo & i have mild cramping in my lower right back & the right side of my uterus . From 2dpo-4dpo i had cramping bad especially in the mornings and before i go to bed . I also had a sharp pain in the middle of my uterus a few days ago , i know this is a late reply lol but im with you on having cramps sooo early


----------



## Braven05

I'm pretty much cramping from O day until AF shows on Femara. It's so strange. I wonder why. Last month I had a lot of "heavy" feelings in my uterus from 3 dpo or so on and off until AF came. This month it's more like very mild AF cramps. Not uncomfortable, just there.


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

Braven05 said:


> I'm pretty much cramping from O day until AF shows on Femara. It's so strange. I wonder why. Last month I had a lot of "heavy" feelings in my uterus from 3 dpo or so on and off until AF came. This month it's more like very mild AF cramps. Not uncomfortable, just there.


Hmm , i wonder if it was your body adjusting to it ? & im 5/6 dpo & in experiencing mild cramping that comes and goes , i just.got a bad back ache that makes me want to constantly stretch lol


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

Ive read the entire thread up until now , and i hope all of you wonderful ladies get your BFP this month ! I was suppose to ovulate on the 8/9 of this month, so i should be testing around ghe 21st or 22nd since af is due on the 23


----------



## Braven05

Good luck to you :) I'm due around the 21st/22nd as well. Don't feel super confident though. Such a bummer, considering I had a good sized follicle. Reading into Femara though, it's not uncommon for it to take up to 6 cycles so...who knows.


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

Braven05 said:


> Good luck to you :) I'm due around the 21st/22nd as well. Don't feel super confident though. Such a bummer, considering I had a good sized follicle. Reading into Femara though, it's not uncommon for it to take up to 6 cycles so...who knows.


Awwhh thanks & this is literally my first time ttc with my fiance , and i figured if all goes planned i will get the best christmas present ever... a BFP ! Good luck to you i hope you get the job done this month & i hope you recieve your 2nd bundle of joy !


----------



## ginabina

Hi Newbie, welcome! It looks like we're all projected to be starting AF in around the same week/end. But hopefully we don't get it!! I haven't had any symptoms/cramps this cycle so far (AF, pre-o, or o'd--if I o'd yet.. not sure.) Just using OPKs at the moment (as you've seen earlier). But I think it could be any moment due to a slight change in CM.


----------



## Hannah1029

Hi Newbie! I wish you luck and I hope your ttc journey is short. In the meantime, we would love to symptom spot with you lol:haha:

Wanna, babydust!!! For me, enetering the tww is bittersweet lol because now you can just sit back and wait buuuut I'm always worried that I could have done more. 

Looks like Gina and I (Or possible just me) are the only ones still awaiting to O. 

Question, lol. So my husband and I BD like every single day even when I'm not in the fertile window (yay to being young and horny:rofl:) but do you think that's actually hurting my chances of concieving?? My doctor said that with him being on 22 it's not a problem, but how can it not be?? Would love to hear opinions on this.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh i def get what you mean about wondering could you do more i think that constantly like should we have bd in am instead of pm and should we have dqueezed in another day all of that lol whats crazy is when i got my mirena out i had no intention of ttc then it literally became all i could think about i have no idea what happened. With your dh 22 and healthy i imagine bd everyday is fine his count is probaly amazing!!!


----------



## Cppeace

usually BD every day is only an issue if he has a sperm production issue. Being young he most likely is fine and you two arefine doing it every day. More than once a day is not recommended but every day is usually fine. Sperm can usually replenish is 24 hours or so


----------



## Hannah1029

Update!! Just got my positive opk!!!! Should ovulate tomorrow


----------



## Hannah1029

Thanks ladies!! I will keep up the bd'ing then:haha:


----------



## Braven05

Every day! I get tired just thinking about that lol Around O time we're every other day and it usually works out to about 7 times in a span of 2 weeks. It's exhausting. Half the time I'm just like, please just be quick so I can go to sleep haha


----------



## Hannah1029

Another question for you ladies.. And possibly TMI lol. So after BD'ing is it best to lay down, or maybe wait a while before "cleaning up"? Because whenever I stand up after BD I feel like it all leaks out??

I have heard of some woman using a softcup/diva cup after BD to keep the swimmers closer to the cervix since most will die after only minutes in the vagina.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I usually lay there for like 5 min from what i understand the ones that will make it and live will be where they need to be by then but when trying for son i did the softcup thing and i would wear it like an hour afterwards and when i took it out it would still have some in it funny thing the month i conceived i didnt use it lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats on the opk by the way!! Go bd crazy!!


----------



## Braven05

I usually lay down for 5-10 minutes. Sperm can swim 1/4 inch a minute or something like that. Yes, I looked it up lol


----------



## Cppeace

Any healthy sperm will get in the cervix within a few seconds.No need to lay still for more than a minute.


----------



## ginabina

Braven05 said:


> I usually lay down for 5-10 minutes. Sperm can swim 1/4 inch a minute or something like that. Yes, I looked it up lol

Literally made me LOL! &#128514;&#128514;

Hannah, I usually lay there with a pillow under my hips. And that leaking feeling.. omg.. yeah I know that feeling too haha "oh nooo! All the potential swimmers!"


----------



## ginabina

Hannah1029 said:


> Update!! Just got my positive opk!!!! Should ovulate tomorrow

YAY!!! This would make your O day to be CD18?


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

Hannah1029 said:


> Hi Newbie! I wish you luck and I hope your ttc journey is short. In the meantime, we would love to symptom spot with you lol:haha:
> 
> Wanna, babydust!!! For me, enetering the tww is bittersweet lol because now you can just sit back and wait buuuut I'm always worried that I could have done more.
> 
> Looks like Gina and I (Or possible just me) are the only ones still awaiting to O.
> 
> Question, lol. So my husband and I BD like every single day even when I'm not in the fertile window (yay to being young and horny:rofl:) but do you think that's actually hurting my chances of concieving?? My doctor said that with him being on 22 it's not a problem, but how can it not be?? Would love to hear opinions on this.

Well today im about 5/6dpo & the cramps were gone all day until just now and tonight it was a dull ache on the left side (not the right as usual) & mild pain in the middle of my uterus .


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes gina, I should O on cd 18. Last cycle was cd 20 that I O'd and I had a 13 day LP last cycle. So I will be expecting AF or a BFP by the 28th!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Love that we could all possibly be getting bfps at christmas!!

As for me i could be anywhere from 1 - 3 dpo nothing as of yet except i still feel very wet but its not like ewcm its thinner and white not as thin as watery though dont have the right word for it


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, white CM can be from increase in progesterone so thats a good thing. I had that last cycle from 2-4 dpo


----------



## Braven05

Speaking of CM...I'm 8 dpo today, CD 23 and I've had creamy CM up until now. Not a ton, just a bit when I wipe...today it's dried up. I always interpret this as meaning I'm out. I feel like when I was pregnant with my DD I had super creamy CM and it didn't go away. But I don't know for sure, because I didn't notate my CM on FF back then. If you Google, of course, you find that lots of people get BFPs with dry CM. But if you add that to feeling absolutely nothing, just means I don't have a good feeling about this cycle again. I think I'm just permanently broken. I'm already preparing myself for AF to get here right before Christmas. So frustrating.


----------



## ginabina

It's always hard to resist googling and symptom spotting. You're not broken!! Do you have any other symptoms other than cm?

I usually just prepare for AF anyways to prevent any huge letdowns. Heck, I'm still testing my OPKs. I was going to pick up those clearblue ovulation tests Hannah was talking about to see if I'm in the window at least -- which, when CP mentioned my OPKs results.. she said it looked like they're progressively getting darker. :shrug:


----------



## Braven05

Pretty sure I am broken after this long...to have had a good follicle, taken a trigger shot and then nothing...2 cycles of Femara. I'll keep going with the Femara as long as my doctor will let me but we can't go anywhere beyond that.

The only additional thing we'll do next cycle is add a SA for hubby to make sure his swimmers are good. I'm 99% sure he's not the problem though.

I don't really have any other symptoms at this point. Slight cramping, which I've had all along, and periodic tender breasts but nothing severe. I feel absolutely nothing this cycle. Less than last cycle when I was just reacting to the increase in progesterone. Confusing!


----------



## Braven05

I also have to say I'm really frustrated with my dumb body and temping this cycle. It's the first cycle I began temping from CD 1 and for some dumb reason I keep waking up between 3:30 and 4:30 and it's not consistent but I end up taking my temp then because I'm afraid I won't get enough consecutive hours of sleep after that (alarm is set for 6:40). Why in the world is my body waking me up at that time?! I feel like it's creating wildly inaccurate temperatures so I can't really rely on my chart at all.


----------



## ginabina

That's the reason why I don't temp. Just the inconsistency of my sleep patterns. How long is it until you can temp? After 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep?

I'm not having ANY symptoms all cycle and I'm currently CD16. It's so confusing and frustrating :wacko: Braven--are you currently on your 2nd or 3rd cycle of Femara?


----------



## Braven05

I think it's at least 3 consecutive hours of sleep. I think my body is doing that because it KNOWS I need sleep and is trying to sabotage me haha I didn't have any trouble temping for my DD but that was before I had so much going on i.e., a child that sometimes gets up at night, sleep deprivation, cats in bed with us. This time around it's proving to be a lot more difficult.

This is my second cycle of Femara. Last cycle we did 2.5 mg and I was unmonitored. This cycle we went up for 5 mg and had a follicle scan on CD 13. 

Our plan is to do one more 5 mg cycle and then up to 7.5 mg the following cycle. I was hoping the doubled dose this cycle would bring good news. I guess the big follie was good news but it makes me nervous because at CD 13 it was verging on being too big...if I keep producing them that big I may never have a viable egg.


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven,
I wouldn't say your broken. My best bet is that you weren't ovulating prior to the femara. This was probably only your second time ovulating in quite a while so hope is not lost! It's going to happen for you. If you are having a different tww than last time then I would consider that a good thing since last cycle was bfn.

Can someone look at my chart? I expect to O sometime today but my temp dropped pretty drastically. Is that normal??


----------



## Braven05

Hannah I'm pretty sure a dip like that is indicative of O day. You'll only know for sure if you have 3 consecutive raised temps after today. I'd say that's a pretty good dip though and probably means today is O day.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Braven sorry your feeing so down but i totally get it as long as it took to conceive our son i had many months feeling like there had to be something wrong with me but dont do that to yourself its not fair to you and only adds tons of negative things to your body you dont need when trying to conceive its only 2nd cycle with me femara so you still could easily get that bfp i truly wish i would have kept more notes about my tww when i conceived so i could reference them and share them with all of you but i didnt cause ljke always assumed it was a bfn month. As usual i dont really know what dpo i am but still early so not much to report noticed sensitive nipples but thats nothing new get that lots of months


----------



## wannanewbaby

Also cwrvix very soft with alot of that slippery white cm


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, if the follicle becomes too big it's no good?


----------



## Braven05

Thank you Wanna :)

Hannah, if you look around, most doctors consider anything over 25 mm to by a cyst or "over mature." Mine was 29.1 mm 2 days before I O'd, which meant it could have possibly grown 1-2 mm a day after I triggered. 

I did speak with someone on here who said that she conceived all 3 of her children with follicles over 30 mm, but generally follicles that big aren't good news. I'm only taking solace in the fact that my doctor didn't seem concerned at all and she pretty much tells me like it is.


----------



## Braven05

A coworker just told me she's expecting. I'm happy for her because she's been struggling and had a loss a few months ago.

Still stings a bit though. :(


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm sorry, Braven. I know the feeling. Its like one pregnancy announcement after another on facebook these days. I'm so bad, honestly sometimes I unfriend them because I just can't stand to see it.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Totally understandable to feel a little sadness when you see or hear an announcement


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

Can you lovely ladies explain the whole thing on CM ? LIke i said this is my first time ttc, and im still very new to everything . What does CM have to do with pregnancy or AF ? And i saw you mention your cervix being soft and wet etc , what does that mean ? Lol i feel silly asking these questions !


----------



## Braven05

Newbie, I don't know a lot about cervical position but cervical mucus changes throughout the course of your cycle. Usually after AF you have little to none then it changes to creamy/water before you ovulate. Ovulation should bring ewcm (egg white cervical mucus) or watery (ewcm is ideal). Once you ovulate it changes to creamy and then generally dries up right before AF comes. As for position, I've never been able to check mine but if you monitor it regularly it's supposed to help tell you where in your cycle you are. Maybe other ladies can shed light on that :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

I am still learning alot about cp also but doing it daily im noticing more of what is regualr for me in my cycle that way maybe i will notice a change if its lucky enough to be my month to conceive. From what i read your cervix getting hard at end of tww is usually af staying soft is usually a good sign of bfp but it can takes weeks to change so not always a great tool

Alot of women notice they keep alot of cm all the way until bfp anf after and most will dry up a few days before af so having alot all the way through the tww is usually a good sign


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

Thanks ladies i really appreciate it . I checked my cm today and yesterday & i have a like sticky white cm ? Not sure if this is a good sign or not , but its like wet down in there, it doesnt feel like the cm is drying up because its wet so idk if this is a good sign or a sign of AF :(


----------



## Cppeace

CM is as follows for most women: After AF is done you may be dry, have sticky cm or creamy- all normal. Leading up to Ovulation( Anywhere from a week before to a day or two) you cm should change to watery(fertile) or EWCM (Egg white cervical mucus is the most fertile). After ovulation you may have another day or two of watery or EW, but you should switch to either creamy, sticky(tacky) or dry after ovulation and up to AF. Some may get a little ew or watery CM in the 2ww, usually towards the center of the 2ww.

Dry=little to no cm, if you have some it is "crumbly"
Creamy= white, off white or clear but have an almost lotion like feel
Sticky/Tacky= Feels like drying glue, sticky but without much stretch at all
Watery= clear or whitish but consistency of water or close to it
EWCM= usually clear or off white, feels slippery, smooth and generally can stretch between finger an inch or so.

Hope that helps.


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

Cppeace said:


> CM is as follows for most women: After AF is done you may be dry, have sticky cm or creamy- all normal. Leading up to Ovulation( Anywhere from a week before to a day or two) you cm should change to watery(fertile) or EWCM (Egg white cervical mucus is the most fertile). After ovulation you may have another day or two of watery or EW, but you should switch to either creamy, sticky(tacky) or dry after ovulation and up to AF. Some may get a little ew or watery CM in the 2ww, usually towards the center of the 2ww.
> 
> Dry=little to no cm, if you have some it is "crumbly"
> Creamy= white, off white or clear but have an almost lotion like feel
> Sticky/Tacky= Feels like drying glue, sticky but without much stretch at all
> Watery= clear or whitish but consistency of water or close to it
> EWCM= usually clear or off white, feels slippery, smooth and generally can stretch between finger an inch or so.
> 
> Hope that helps.

Im 6/7 dpo , & ive checked my cm only twice today & yesterday & both days there was like a sticky/tacky cm. But theres like plenty of it . Thats why i wasnt sure if it was a good sign or bad sign . I have little knowledge on cm ! Thank you ladies forreal !


----------



## Braven05

> so having alot all the way through the tww is usually a good sign

Yeah. So boo for me lol


----------



## Cppeace

Cm can be a good sign or mean nothing in the 2ww... it's a very individual thing, but general consensus is more cm is a better sign than less :dust:


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, if this cycle is BFN due to the follicle being too big maybe next cycle you could get another u/s and trigger before it's too big. I'm worried now that maybe my follies are possible too big as well. Lol just another thing for me to stress and obsess over. Yay!


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

Well the cramps are here today , about 5mins ago i was cramping , but this time it was on the right side , and i mean the cramps felt like a pulling cramp thingy lol , but once i rotated my position it slowly started to chill down , right now i have none , but i wonder how long that'll last !


----------



## Braven05

I haven't gotten the bill yet, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to be paying for the U/S for the next 4 months or so...so not getting montored next cycle unfortunately


----------



## Hannah1029

Dang. I'm sorry to hear that! Well, if your Dr. wasn't concerned than I'm sure its fine. A big follie is better than none.


----------



## Braven05

Ahh guess it could be worse with no infertility coverage. $225 for the U/S and $100 for the visit


----------



## ginabina

All this talk about CM and I don't know where mine is :shrug: Maybe it's just sitting up there in my cervix. But, I usually get all stages of CM. This cycle.. none to little.


----------



## Hannah1029

I don't know if I have fertility coverage or not honestly, I must though.. I don't pay anything for the Femara but I don't think it's classified as a fertility drug


----------



## Braven05

I pay very little for the Femara because it's a breast cancer drug. It's about $2/pill for me to get it filled.


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

ginabina said:


> All this talk about CM and I don't know where mine is :shrug: Maybe it's just sitting up there in my cervix. But, I usually get all stages of CM. This cycle.. none to little.

I started the talk on cm today lol, I was a bit curious on how all of that worked. You have no cm? is that a good thing or bad thing. Mine is sticky & white, but theres a good amount of it lol, when i checked it wasnt hard for me to find it . I am soo thankful for all of you helpful ladies, having yall to talk to and to ask questions to is very helpful seriously!


----------



## Cppeace

it's a bad think just before ovulation , but the rest of the time doesn't really matter.


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

Cppeace said:


> it's a bad think just before ovulation , but the rest of the time doesn't really matter.


I just love how you've done your research on this stuff! It seriously amazes me lol ! You deserve a BFP for sure , and i really hope you get your sticky bean soon ! Same for all the other women in this thread!


----------



## Hannah1029

I am having O pains on both sides!! I hope I wasn"t overstimulated..


----------



## Braven05

Ooh Hannah, maybe it's just two really good follies. My fingers are all crossed for you! And don't worry about too big follies...I don't think that's a normal reaction to Femara. Sending you good thoughts for some nice mature eggs.


----------



## Hannah1029

Thank you! :hugs: FX'd for you too.


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

So i went to the restroom took a shower & i was checking out my boobs because they were a little bit sensitive , and i noticed some veins popping out of my areola, like the veins popping out were only in my areola, & that has never happened to me . And i know its not from me wearing a bra, because today i went braless lmbo, so i wonder if this is a good sign lol FX ! Oh and slight cramping on the right side .

Oooh Hannah thats exciting ! When do you expect O to happen ?


----------



## Cppeace

NewbieTTC_Mom said:


> Cppeace said:
> 
> 
> it's a bad think just before ovulation , but the rest of the time doesn't really matter.
> 
> 
> I just love how you've done your research on this stuff! It seriously amazes me lol ! You deserve a BFP for sure , and i really hope you get your sticky bean soon ! Same for all the other women in this thread!Click to expand...

Aww thanks but I'm a research junkie. I research anything that interests me-and that is a lot. 

And Hannah , yeah sometimes you will grow good follicles on both sides, stimulated or not, and usually only one will fully push out and egg. It's just one of those things.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Newbie that sounds really good!!! Fx for you


----------



## Cppeace

ya veins being more prominent in breasts area signals increased blow flow to the area so can be a good sign


----------



## Hannah1029

Pretty sure I just O'd about an hour ago basing it of the pain I was having. 

I always hain vains in my boobs lol because I'm so pale so that couldn't be a sign for me. But, if it's out of yhe ordinary for you, I would def tak it as a good sign


----------



## Hannah1029

Do you ladies ever experience painful sex around O time? For some reason during this cycle and last when DH and I dtd around O time its sort of feels like he's extremely big or something lol. Theres also pain coming from my ovary during sex??? But only around O time. I'm confused because your cervix is higher during O so if anything it should hurt less right?


----------



## Cppeace

well some women get increased blood flow to the whole vaginal area so it can become kinda swollen and sometimes can make sex more uncomfy during the most fertile times...

And I know exactly what you mean about being able to feel the ovulation happen.In right ovary sometimes I know exactly when it happens and temps always support my pains.


----------



## Hannah1029

Oh that makes sense. Thank you for the explaination:) lol, you're awesome.


----------



## ginabina

Ladies, EWCM has arrived! Happy dance! Well, more like bd! :D

Still not showing a positive on the opk.. But, thats okay, I'm highly excited right now. Lol


----------



## ginabina

Hannah, I don't think I've experienced o pain during BD.. 
cppeace sure is filled with info tho! Lol thanks cp!


----------



## Hannah1029

Gina, Did you O last cycle? I dont remember and if so, on what day?


----------



## ginabina

Hannah1029 said:


> Gina, Did you O last cycle? I dont remember and if so, on what day?

I didn't. My CD17 turned into CD1. That was wicked -_- But, my cycle before that was a normal 30 day cycle and I wasn't charting/testing opks; however, I did have all the stages of CM.


----------



## Braven05

Gina the month I conceived my daughter I was using opks and never got a positive


----------



## Hannah1029

Gina is this your second or third month of femara?


----------



## ginabina

2nd round. Not sure why last cycle was all out of whack like that


----------



## Hannah1029

Randomly dreaming about my future baby lol. I already have names picked out. Adalyn for a girl and William for a boy :)


----------



## Hannah1029

And gina, you said you don't have PCOS right? And how long have you been TTC. Sorry, I am very forgetful lol


----------



## ginabina

It's okay. I think I've asked repetitive questions plenty of times lol

I don't have PCOS and since the beginning of this year. About July is when I really started researching and really focusing on my body.

I think we have a good, diverse group here with common similarities that allow us to compare and share with each other :)


----------



## ginabina

Oh, Adalyn is such a pretty name!


----------



## Hannah1029

Thank you Gina:hugs: 

And yes I agree! I love all the support from you lovely ladies!

What exactly are you taking the femara for, were you not ovulating prior? Before femara my cycles ranged from like 50-70 days so I def was not ovulating.


----------



## ginabina

My cycles were very irregular, so doctor said I wasnt ovulating. (Side note: I stopped taking birth control--the depo shot--last year around October 2015)


----------



## Braven05

Aw Adalyn is nice! I had my daughter's name picked out like 4 years before she was even a thought lol 

I have others picked out for baby 2 but nothing I feel as strongly about as hers. 

I'm pretty sure next baby will be a girl. My husband has 3 girls already lol 2 from a previous marriage. I don't know what we'd do with another boy in this house. 3 daughters, 2 girl dogs, 2 girl cats haha


----------



## Hannah1029

Omg lol you poor DH is outnumbered :haha:


----------



## Braven05

He likes being surrounded by women, are you kidding lol


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

wannanewbaby said:


> Newbie that sounds really good!!! Fx for you




Cppeace said:


> ya veins being more prominent in breasts area signals increased blow flow to the area so can be a good sign




Hannah1029 said:


> Pretty sure I just O'd about an hour ago basing it of the pain I was having.
> 
> I always hain vains in my boobs lol because I'm so pale so that couldn't be a sign for me. But, if it's out of yhe ordinary for you, I would def tak it as a good sign


I hope its a good sign , & yeah ive NEVER seen my veins pop out of my areolas that way . I stood there and just observed them for a few seconds . Like i said im sooo new at all of this so i dont really pay attention to everything on my body but that stood out immediately ! FX ladiess


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

Yes Adalyn is a very cute name ! Ive only picked one name & thats for a girl & i want to name my first daughter Malaysia Allezaeh !  & for a boy were undecisive hes unsure if he wants to name his first son after him . But FX for a sticky bean


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im terrified if me and dh have a girl next cause we never aggred on a girl name during my first pregnancy thank god it was a boy or we would have a nameless child lol


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

Lmbo! Reminds me of the story my mom tells about naming me ! This girl right here was no name until my sister came to the hospital and popped Destinee in my moms head


----------



## Hannah1029

Love that name! That was on my list along with Adalyn.


----------



## Braven05

I'm a fan of gender ambiguous names for girls. I don't know why. For a girl I like Kyle, Kendall, Logan and Carter. For a boy, kind of boring, I've always loved the name Sam. The problem with that is that I don't like the name Samuel. It's a dilemma


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg ladies was just sitting here googling watery cm at 4dpo whuch i know is nothing since implantation hasnt even happened but i found a thread i had commented on the same cycle i conceived my son i said i had watery cm up until 6 or 7dpo then it went away but i said my biggest symptom was a constant backache and i also complained of waking to cold symotoms at 9 dpo and sneezong a ton the same day so excited to find that!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, how exciting! Now you have something to possible base your cycle off of. I am keeping a notepad and literally writing down every symptom I have so I can compare and hopefully get some more insight on my cycles as this is only my second time O'ing in like 4 years. Plus I didnt pay attention to that kind of stuff when I was 16 lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, I'm a fan of unisex names too. I like Charlie, Skylar, Taylor, Morgan and I also think the name Carter is awesome for a boy or a girl!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes i will def be keeping a eye out for that back pain i do remember is was my lower back


----------



## wannanewbaby

So far havent noticed much today just tired irritable and constantly feel wet but at 4 dpo thats early so probaly isnt baby related


----------



## ginabina

Haha, that's funny wanna! Coming across an old post that you commented on. Welp! Keep a look out for all of it! What else did you say you noticed back then?


----------



## ginabina

I had my first pregnancy dream this cycle, last night. Ohhhh boy, so it begins.. xD


----------



## Braven05

Good morning ladies. I'm suuuper crampy this morning. If I wasn't only CD 24 I'd say AF is going to show today. Would be weird if my cycle was shortened like that. LP definitely wouldn't be long enough. But yeah, I actually went to the bathroom expecting blood. Weird too, my chart is kind of on a downward trend at the moment, which generally doesn't happen until 2 days before AF or the day of. It's an odd chart, although as I've said, not very reliable at all.


----------



## ginabina

All of a sudden, I started feeling.. unsure. Like this isn't the cycle. This is annoying :blush:


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, I had pretty bad AF cramps about a week before I was actually due. Fingers crossed that AF keeps her distance. The Femara sure seems to play tricks on our bodies. 

Gina, pg dreams are great but, honestly, they always leave me with a sort of empty feeling after waking up. Did you get that POS OPK yet? Last cycle I didn't get a pos until cd 19 and O'd on cd 20 so there's absolutely still hope.

Today, my temp did go up but not as much as I was expecting. It is more than .5 degrees higher than my last temp but not .5 degrees higher than all my other temps? This is obviously my first time charting and I'm confused, to say the least. I know you need at least 3 high temps for FF to confirm O, but is it looking promising to you ladies?


----------



## ginabina

I haven't tested since yesterday evening. I've been testing every day at the same time (4pm after a 4 hour hold). I also picked up the clearblue that you mentioned.. wish I would've brought one to work with me so I didn't have to wait so long! :doh:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Braven i have always read cramping is a good thing in the tww so i hope it is for you especially since its happening way earlier than usual in the cycle. When did you say you would be testing again???

Gina dont get down already we are all very much in it still. I didnt say a whole lot in the thread i found the biggest thing i was going on about was waking up with a stuffy nose and sneezing and a constant lower backache for a few days seemed like it started around 6 or 7 dpo and i got a pretty strong positive at 10 dpo wasnt a squinter 

Hannah i totally agree about the pregnancy dreams when i wake up from one i def feel more down than up


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know i shouldnt be symptom spotting like this already but i have been having pains in both ovaries since super early this morning more painful on left but im pretty sure i ovualted on the right also starting to feel some lower back pain i know i shouldnt get excited but i am a little also woke to a massive canker sore in my mouth


----------



## ginabina

Every little difference calls for symptom spotting! haha I imagine googling "canker sore 5dpo" and spend 1 hour searching for that.

It's hard not to resist! This AM I was like.. hm.. any CM? Wait.. is that o pain or is my stomach really, really THAT hungry.

Does o pain still occur after ovulation?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I dont know i think it probaly does but the pains im having on left side are strong and pretty painful and sadly i did google the canker sore thing!!! &#128514;


----------



## Hannah1029

Gina did you take the clearblue opk yet?


----------



## Braven05

I'm awful. Couldn't help myself and tested with a cheapie. Of course bfn, so, yeah.


----------



## ginabina

Hi ladies, so update. Also--do we really have to say 'tmi' anymore? I feel like.. if we're googling every little thing.. we kinda expect to see every little thing there is to find lol just in case.. tmi

I did take the clearblue opk and it was a negative. The easy @ home strip is more faint than the ones in the picture I posted a few days ago. Bummer.

So yesterday, when I said I noticed ewcm it was 1) when I wiped (just that once in the evening) and 2) when I checked my cp right after. When I checked my cp, that's when I was like 'woah, this is legit ewcm that you see in the educational sites when googling and such.' Like, it was spot on description.. stretchy, about 1-2 inches, clear but semi opaque (pretty much clear mixed with a milky hue to it) 

Then today, not too much of anything. At one point, I felt what seemed like a small leak but when I went to the bathroom.. just one tiny, tiny wet spot on my underwear but not wet when I wiped. 

And.. that's that. Just seems pretty dry and scant. All day yesterday too, except for that once in the evening with the ewcm and opk was still negative (even the clearblue)

Throws me off.. so, so confused. Gah!


----------



## wannanewbaby

How many dpo?? Could still be early.


----------



## wannanewbaby

A few hours after i posted the cramping i got some severe cramping on both sides and muddle plus went aroumd to back could even feel it in lady parts lasted about 30 since then i feel very tender inuterus area also my face has been bright red flused all day even dh said something this is turning into a crazy cylce


----------



## Braven05

9 dpo today


----------



## Braven05

I think next cycle I'm going to start the Femara earlier. We've done CD 5-9 the last 2 cycles but I know a lot of people do 3-7 and maybe that will stop the super large follicles and get me something more normal. We'll also do a sperm analysis which I'm excited about, hubby not so much lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Gina, if you were only testing once a day it's very possible that you missed the surge. Have you considered getting a progesterone draw to confirm O?

Braven, don't get yourself down. 9 dpo is obviously super early. did your cramping ease up?


----------



## Hannah1029

Also, most people I have talked to do cd 3-7 and I have also read more success with 3-7 vs. 5-9.


----------



## Braven05

Me too Hannah. I'm going to try it, even though my doctor wants 5-9. She won't know lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, what do you think of my chart? I'm confused, because my temp definitely did go up, but it wasn't as big of an increase that I was expecting to see. Does it look normal to you?


----------



## Braven05

Oh I meant to say earlier that it looked normal to me. It's a good increase and all you need is 3 sustained temps to pinpoint ovulation.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah i dont chart but from what i understand about it that looks like a good rise to me 

Braven if you want to try that i would do it you know better than anyone whats best for you 

Gina i agree with others if only testimg once a day you could easily miss surge the cm you talked about soumds promising that you will or already have o


----------



## ginabina

Braven - I've been doing 3-7 for femara. 5mg.

For next cycle, I'll start testing twice a day then. Just felt like i was wasting opks. I also bought a thermometer to give that a try. But, still hoping this is the cycle for all of us!


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, I saw you labeled this cycle BFN, but we are all still holding out hope for you!!

I am just so frusterated. Was just on Facebook and this girl I went to high school with posted that she MAY be pregnant and that she had a faint positive PG test and she said that she won't be testing again AND HOPES IT WILL JUST GO AWAY. I am so mad. People who don't even have the desire to be a mother seem to get pregnant at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Braven05

Aw Hannah, I'm sorry. They really do, it seems like. It's not fair. I die a little inside every time I see a pregnancy announcement on fb. Hugs. I don't know why anyone would post something like that anyways. 

As for this cycle...it's easier to just throw in the towel at this point and look forward to next cycle and a slightly new plan. I don't have any hope this time.


----------



## ginabina

UGH! Hannah, I've been seeing more of the same thing.. (regarding females that sweep it under the rug and don't want anything to do with it)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow that is dusgusting i swesr people dont think about what they post she could have friends that suffered a loss or even a stillbirth but it reality i doubt she cares


----------



## wannanewbaby

Braven sorry your already feeling so down about this cycle but glad you already have a plan and our ready for the next one


----------



## Hannah1029

I know, its absolutely horrible. Just one more person removed from my friends list.

Wanna, how many dpo are you today and when do you think you will start testing?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I was 5 dpo but its now after 1 am so i guess im 6 dpo now planned on testing at 10 dpo but omg i just went to the bathroom before going to bed and wiped and saw a small red dot like the size of a pencil eraser thought no way wiped agaim and same then nothing else il like freaking out put some tissue kinda inside myself to see if any was around cervix and nothing but white cm


----------



## ginabina

wannanewbaby said:


> I was 5 dpo but its now after 1 am so i guess im 6 dpo now planned on testing at 10 dpo but omg i just went to the bathroom before going to bed and wiped and saw a small red dot like the size of a pencil eraser thought no way wiped agaim and same then nothing else il like freaking out put some tissue kinda inside myself to see if any was around cervix and nothing but white cm

Thinking it's implantation??


----------



## Hannah1029

Omg wanna, I would be dying of excitement right now lol.

My temps went up again this morning, so I'm pretty happy about that!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im hoping thats what it is i have literally been googling everything i can about ib but it seems most have alot more than 2 tiny drops of red but im gonna hold onto hope that it is a good thing so wishing i would have took a pic of it now!! 

That is good news hannah one more day higher and you will confirm o right???


----------



## Braven05

Wanna, that sounds promising! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## wannanewbaby

Checked cervix a few min ago and it feels different than it ever has its hard and almost felt like it had moved like it was stickint out further than usual maybe it was tilted or something felt total crazy


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, in my book, any new symptom is a good one.

I wish I could check my cervix but it like freaks me out a little to be honest lol.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Problem is i really just started doimg ut regularly since my mirena removal so dont fully know what all is normal there for me but i def know it never felt like that is the 6 or 7 weeks i have been checking


----------



## Braven05

Oooh exciting. Never thought I'd be so excited about another woman's cervix...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Lol it is amazing the things that excite you when ttc lol def gonna continue to check it daily and hoping to test tuesday or wednesday thats 9 and 10 dpo


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, FX'd for you. Sounding really good!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

It just sucks so long till testing to know!! Im so impatient want to know now lol


----------



## Cppeace

lol Hannah it shouldn't freak you out to put your own finger in your own vagina lol. That's basically all there is to feeling your cervix ...
Yeah Wanna your cervix feeling odd can be a def good sign :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

That was around 12 it felt that way so gonna try to keep checking at that time rest of wait hoping to feel it get softer cause i keep reading it should be softer in early preg


----------



## wannanewbaby

My dh made a comment again today about how red my face is and said its hot to the touch i feel like im burning up right now i have never so badly wish i temped would be so curious if i would have had a huge rise today


----------



## Cppeace

Well Wanna You could always tak eyour temp in teh morn just to see if it is higher than you remember it being. 

As for cervix texture and Position- in early pregnancy the cervix is not a good judge for if you are pregnant or not. Yes it will rise up and get puffy and sift when pregnant , but when it does that is different for every women. With some it is in the first couple weeks in others not for several weeks after a pos hpt..So it is not a great way to confirm or deny pregnancy.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know when im sick without a fever im one of those people who have a lower temp usually in the 97 range my normal is not 98.6 lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, you should temp tomorrow morning after you wake up and see what it is. 

Cppeace, so I'm pretty sure I O'd on cd 18, I had a pretty good temp rise cd 19, but not as much today. What do you think? Driving myself crazy my first month charting lol.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah Hannah as long as your temp is still in that range tomorrow you def ovulated. That also is a very good looking drop of temp for ovultion on cd 18. Your bbt is a bit low overall from avg but everyone is different. You should get your coverline and crosshairs tomorrow on ff. 

Women's temp is generally slightly below the avg of 98.6- Mine is usually around 97.5-97.75 pre ovulation and generally above 98 post ovulation but occasionally dips down to the 97.85 area. I believe the avg temp for most women is around 97.8ish when averaged throughout cycle.

Men generally are 98.7-99.5 normally because of all the testosterone.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea think i might do mine the next few mornings and see how it plays out and if bfn i will def start temping next month


----------



## wannanewbaby

I think your temp looks great hannah think you will def get your crosshairs tomorroe


----------



## Hannah1029

I sure hope so that will be so exciting!

Wanna, you having anymore symptoms? 

Gina, did you take an OPK today? How'd that go?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have literally had nothing today besides the flushed face did have some light cramping this morning when i woke up but nothing since felt like i was peeing alot but also drank alot of sweet tea today so that can be explained just got to wait till 10 dpo i keeo reminding myself i will know one way or other by christmas and that isnt far away


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes you're nearly in the home stretch! I'm due for AF on the 28th and I won't be testing until then unless I get some crazy symptoms or something. 

Just feel so relieved that I can be almost 100% sure that I did O


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im due on the 26 what all did you take this cycle same as last???


----------



## Cppeace

Hmm just realized if I ovulate early this month and get cd16 I could test on new years day lol That's kinda exciting lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

That would be a great day for a bfp!!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Awh cppeace, that would be so awesome!! Fx'd for your New Year's BFP!!!

Wanna, I took femara 5mg cd 3-7 same as last cycle. I actually O'd 2 days earlier this cycle so thats also good because I was concered that cd 20 might have been too late and effect the egg quality but I don't know.


----------



## Cppeace

CD 20 isn't late for a healthy egg. Anything before cd 26 is generally pretty healthy unless you get many pos opks, showing unusual high amounts of LH and most likely FSH hormones. But yes, it is def great to ovulate between cd12 and 18 when possible. I miss the days I used to ovulate on cd 16, but hope I can get back there lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Will that give you a little longer lp oimg sooner??


----------



## Cppeace

I honestly have no idea on my lp. Most months I have charted the past 9 months I Ovulated on cd19 and had a 10-11lp, but I used to ovulate on cd16 and have a 15 day lp. I have had as short an lp as 9 days once but it seems to have balanced itself at 11 days. My longest ever Lp with confirmed temping ovulation was 17 days(Which was the last cycle I had ovulation on cd16 and I always kinda suspected might be an unconfirmed chemical which my cycle messed up afterward- the next cycle was teh one I had a 9 day lp)

Oh and my changing lp isn't normal. Most womens lp stays the same unless a major change happens- like miscarriage or long term bc use.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mine was always 14 days before mirena and seems to be going back to that now. What avout you hannah do you have a good lp??


----------



## wannanewbaby

Is 10 to 11 good enough for implantation


----------



## Hannah1029

Last cycle I had a 13 day lp but it's hard to tell if thats the norm for me because it was my first time ovulating and having a normal cycle


----------



## Cppeace

Yes anything over 9 is generally good enough for implantation. Mine is 11 more often than 10 and I have good signs of producing a healthy amount of progesterone which is generally the real problem with lack of implantation and early losses.
The one time I got a confirmed pregnancy it would have been on a cycle day 19 ovulation and I was already averaging my 10-11 day lp.


----------



## Hannah1029

From what I have read is anything under a 10 day lp can make it harder to get pregnant


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well good you both have a good lp hopefully that means if we get some bfps they will all be sticky!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace just out of curiousity, what kind of signs should I be looking for to show a healthy amount of progesterone?

I am having a progesterone draw on thursday, what range is good??


----------



## Cppeace

I personally have not researched what the number should be for progesterone but good signs of progesterone are creamy CM, lack of Acne in 2 ww, Steady high temps with out more than one temp drop near cover line during the main 2ww(not including the last day before AF), and lack of more than 8 hours of spotting before AF. Some women think they have a healthy LP because it is 14 days but they have 3 days of spotting before flow. Basically that means their progesterone has already fallen and basically they truly only have a 11 day LP that is healthy, not 14.


----------



## Cppeace

From the research I just briefly did you want your numbers for progesterone check to be over 10 and over 15 is better, over 20 the best.


----------



## Hannah1029

I see. Well thats good. I never really get acne so I guess I'm covered there, I had lots of white cm last cycle and I never ever spot before AF so hoping those are all good signs


----------



## Hannah1029

Thank you, hopefully I'm around there on thursday!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sounds like it will be good hannah i did have spotting 2 days before af last month hoping that clears up as i never had that before mirena


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, your body is probably just still adjusting. But you do seem to be adjusting nicely, I had heard of some woman not getting AF for like 3 or 4 months after removal.


----------



## Cppeace

Depending on how long you had the mirena and just your body it can take anywhere from 1-6 months for your cycle to normalize. Hopefully the spotting will not continue for you, but even more hopefully you won't have to worry about it and get that BFP if a couple days Wanna :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

So glad that wasnt me i was so terrified of how my body would act to removal so grateful it turned out so well. Apparently my cervix is crazy active everyday i was usimg bathroom and figured check it again and omg it was sooo low never felt it that low and idk if i got this part right but it has felt open since o but i coild have that part wrong


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes cppeace that would be amazing i had it 2 1/2 years got it at my 6 week pp appt after number 2 i will be looking into somethung else


----------



## Cppeace

Your position checking your cervix is pretty crucial. You need to do it in the same position and same times every day. I know my cervix is highest early in the day and generally lowers.

I personally can never tell open or closed on mine. I can feel my cervix shift though.I know when it is on the move lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea im gonna stick with 12 from now on and go from there


----------



## Braven05

Morning ladies :) Hope everyone is doing well today. One week until Christmas! I've been baking like crazy. I laid down in bed last night and scratched my ear and brought my finger away and it had chocolate on it :haha:

CD 26 today. Speaking of lp...I'm kinda wondering what mine is going to be this cycle and if the trigger is going to change it. I triggered on CD 13 and O day was CD 15 so if I have my normal 12 day lp, then that would give me a 27 day cycle which never happens. 

Last month, first month on Femara, my lp was 13 days. Either way, AF should be starting on Tuesday or Wednesday as long as I have a normalish cycle. They're much better on Metformin but still not really predictable. They've been 29-31 days lately.

I'd just like AF to get here so I can maybe get the worst of it over with before Christmas. At least if I'm miserable emotionally for Christmas, I won't be physically as well.

Actually, I feel like I've mentally prepared myself already for AF to show before Christmas so I don't think I'll take it as hard as I thought I would. It's just disappointing because everything looked so good. :wacko:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Braven i am also supwr excited for christmas even if i get the bfn cant wait to see my sons face christmas morning and my mom lives all the way in west virginia and she is coming to visit on the 28th so regardless i will be a happy girl af or no af 

I must admit though the chocolate thing made me laugh lol i also love baking what all are you making?? And remember even though you think this cycle is a bust you never know you could have a bfp hiding in there either way i hope you guys have an awesome christmas as well


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok i got up to take my fmu of the day and i guess since i held it so long i actually felt crampy well i went and cramped the whole time i was emptying bladder when i wiped more of the red spots i got other night managed to get pic but when i try to upload it says file is to big


----------



## Braven05

Wanna, I've made several batches of things. I made thumbprint cookies with jelly/jam filling, chocolate crinkle cookies, cut outs with my daughter, a lemon pound cake, and yesterday made Oreo truffles, which is where the chocolate came from lol Those are such a pain to make but they're DH's favorite so I had to lol

I think I'm done now though, except for using up the rest of the cut out dough with my daughter and frosting them. 

Sometimes I make a lot more but I've struggled with motivation to bake this year lol My mom expects cookies from us every year and we also give a tin of cookies to our next door neighbor for a present.


----------



## Hannah1029

Good morning!! 

Braven, I have been baking a lot as well lol the heat in my apartment broke literally an hour before our snow storm hit so I had to do something to stay warm lol.

Wanna, whenever I try to post a pic from my phone, it says the same thing. I had to download an app to make the pic smaller and then I was able to post. Super annoying.

Anyways, I got my crosshairs on FF today but I feel charting is adding a lot of stress. I feel like my luteal temps are too close to my coverline. Hopefully next month's charting will be less stressful because I will know what yo expect. 

Also, I wake up probably 3-4 times in the night but I make sure I don't move at all or even really open my eyes. Could that be effecting my temps? Lets say I wake up around 3 or 4 am but don't move and then temp at 5:30 like normal? Probably overthinking this


----------



## wannanewbaby

All of that sounds amazing!! Im a junk food junkie so i would be in heaven over there!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah i will have to look for something its kinda a tmi pic but i need some advice im going crazy over here lol i hope you can get your heat fixed asap thats terrible 

Also wish i could help with the temp question but i have no idea


----------



## Hannah1029

Omg oreo truffles. Sound soooooo good.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry if the pic is tmi but this is the spots i saw this morning they looked exactly the same the other night also
 



Attached Files:







1482076380958.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hannah1029

It's very possible that it's IB. I have read of many woman having red spotting that turned out to be IB


----------



## Braven05

Hm, Wanna I don't know...that's just odd. It doesn't look like normal spotting, like if you were just spotting before AF shows. But I've never experienced IB so I'm not sure what that looks like and if you'd see it more than one day.

Hannah, that's awful about your heat. Hope you get it fixed soon. As for temping, it can definitely be stressful. I wake up so freaking much in the night it's annoying. I think because we're conscious that we need to temp our bodies are disrupting sleep. Kind of like when you're excited about something the next day and you wake up way before the alarm goes off. 

I'm struggling with it being accurate as well. I slept awful last night because I had super heartburn and so I was up at like 2:30. Took my temp just to see and then when I woke up again at 4:00 I took it again and it was the same as it was at 2:30 so who knows. I just know you're *supposed* to get 3 consecutive hours of sleep for accurate temps.

I think I'm more interested in knowing what my post O temps look like. I can't really compare them to the month I got pregnant with DD though because I had bronchitis right around the time I got my BFP so my temps were way high.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have no idea what it is either i have been googling like a crazy person have seen several times where women had it more than one day and it seems way to soon for af spotting as i am not due till the 26th this is one crazy cycle also been cramping since i woke up


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, it's sounding good to me!! Maybe you will be this thread's first BFP


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, I'm hoping my temps will rise tomorrow. I am 3 dpo today and my temps have basically been like the same since O


----------



## wannanewbaby

That would be amazing!! Even if i move to first tri i will stick around want to stay following you girls to your bfps


----------



## Braven05

Wanna, I think something this different could definitely be good news. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

You'll be waiting around a long time waiting on mine haha Seems like I jump into threads and we're all working on TTC together and then everyone else gets BFPs except me and I'm left all alone!

But I'll be super happy for you ladies and I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I dont mind waiting awhile i have stayed with this page even after my son i just enjoy talking to other women about ttc and sharing advice and my fav is line spotting on pregnancy test lol 

I will say i wish my boobs would hurt if that started i would be almost 100% sure i was pregnant


----------



## Braven05

Mine are hurting sporadically. Nothing like last month though. For me, when I conceived DD it was the quality of it that really made me think I was pregnant. My nipples got sooo tingly and even showering hurt when the water hit them. I don't know if stuff like that changes from each pregnancy. Also, I don't know if breastfeeding for 2 years may have lessened my sensitivity, you know?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea that is def a possibility i swear i feel like mine didnt get bad sore till after my bfp so guess i will just have to wait and see


----------



## Hannah1029

Since this will be my first pregnancy I don't really know what symptoms would be promising for me. Sometimes I worry that I won't be able to concieve but I have to remind myself that this is only my second time O'ing.

My boobs have had weird moments of soreness since 1dpo but I had that last cycle as well. I'm getting a cd 25 progetserone draw on thursday, and excited to see what I find out.


----------



## Braven05

I'm excited for you as well Hannah! Fingers crossed it's good news.


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

I'm either 9/10 DPO & I caved an tested using a EPT & it was a BFN :( sooo I'm not giving up but I do think this isn't my time .


----------



## Braven05

Definitely doesn't mean you're out Newbie. When I conceived my daughter I tested on CD 12 and got a negative. Tested again on CD 14 and got a verrry faint positive. All depends on when you implant and how fast your hcg rises. Hope is not lost!


----------



## ginabina

Hi ladies! I've been keeping myself busy this weekend to prevent myself from googling and such 
Crafting Christmas presents and such & went to Disney today. No unusual symptoms for me to report. 

Hannah - the OPKs have become more faint for me since my picture post. I have an order for the progesterone draw and the nurse wrote for it to be completed CD22-CD25, so on Friday before the holidays, I'll probably go get it done. And stay warm!!!!

Braven- OREO TRUFFLEEESSSSS!!! Ship some mah wayyy! &#128525;&#128525;

Wanna - not sure what IB looks like.. but I feel like that doesn't look like AF spotting either (do you normally get AF spotting?)

Newbie - just wait a couple more days! Will power to test after the 1st day of your missed period. Are you havingredients any symptoms?

To all of us - imagine if we all got bfps together this month :)


----------



## Braven05

Peanut butter Oreo truffles, at that ;) 

I already gave some away to the neighbor. Think hubby would kill me if I gave away more. I only made 25 to start with.

I have another package of Oreos but I really don't feel like making more because it's such a pain in the butt process. The chocolate dipping part, to be exact.


----------



## wannanewbaby

ginabina said:


> Hi ladies! I've been keeping myself busy this weekend to prevent myself from googling and such
> Crafting Christmas presents and such & went to Disney today. No unusual symptoms for me to report.
> 
> Hannah - the OPKs have become more faint for me since my picture post. I have an order for the progesterone draw and the nurse wrote for it to be completed CD22-CD25, so on Friday before the holidays, I'll probably go get it done. And stay warm!!!!
> 
> Braven- OREO TRUFFLEEESSSSS!!! Ship some mah wayyy! &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> Wanna - not sure what IB looks like.. but I feel like that doesn't look like AF spotting either (do you normally get AF spotting?)
> 
> Newbie - just wait a couple more days! Will power to test after the 1st day of your missed period. Are you havingredients any symptoms?
> 
> To all of us - imagine if we all got bfps together this month :)

I had brown spotting the day before af last month but that is it never had any thus early and never pinky red


----------



## Braven05

Gah, Wanna, so strange. I guess at this point all we can do is wait and keep our fingers crossed for good news. I know how frustrating it is. This TWW is taking soooo long! It's torture.


----------



## wannanewbaby

My husnand loves peanut butter and oreos i bet he would die for those!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im gonna test wednesday for sure thats 10 dpo my god i cant wait for that day!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, I am so excited to find out!! I'm feeling good about this cycle for you.


----------



## Hannah1029

Spotting stopped?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Havent seen anymore today guess we will see if any tomorroe


----------



## Braven05

This is going to be the slowest week ever lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes lol it already is im literally dying to test i feel so sure im gonna see that bfp but at the sametime im thinking what will i do if i dont after being so sure


----------



## Braven05

Morning ladies! FF says AF should be here tomorrow but I don't believe that. I think it's probably another day or 2 before I see her. Sooner than later would be better so I don't have her here for Christmas lol 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im good today not feeling much of anything but a few cramps here and there dying for wednesday to roll around


----------



## Cppeace

Heya all-Just wants to drop in and say Hannah your temps look fine to me.. Don't stress bout temping.

Wanna you already heard my opinion elsewhere but to repeat that looks very much like IB to me.

As for me my CM, and temp looks very good for ovulation, the cp is getting high but not peak high yet but the opk yesterday had not darkened enough for ovulation in next few days so dunno what's going on..

Insemination should be happening today and will keep going until ovulation is confirmed.

:)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks :) super excited for you to join us in the tww!! Almost time for my daily cp check


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well checked about 15 min early but shouldnt make a fifference its about mid way high but much softer than yesterday


----------



## Hannah1029

I am doing pretty good today having some weird cramping but other than that already feeling like this cycle is going to be bfn. I'm 4 dpo today


----------



## Cppeace

soft is a good sign.

Got the first insemination ever done- think it went pretty well. not in anyway an expert though lol
opk in a few minutes


----------



## Braven05

Are you doing iui cppeace?


----------



## Cppeace

no home insemination cause my guy is usually too tired or achy for full sex. I have looked up info on doing it and we shall be adding it to our ttc now starting this cycle. 

My Opk was still pretty negative but darker than yesterday so I think I still have a good shot at ovulating cd 16- we shall see.


----------



## Braven05

You know I was actually looking into that the other day. Not because we don't get to dtd enough but because I was wondering if it would get the swimmers closer to the target but it was a little intimidating. Was it into your uterus or just by your cervix? I'm intrigued.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well dh took me to walmart and i grabbed a few first signals wasnt gonna use till wednesday but dh said do one now lol 8 dpo way to soon swore i saw shadow then even dh said he did who knows cant really see in pic will test again wednesday as planned swear wish i woould have got frer btw 4 hour hold
 



Attached Files:







1482183092178.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Cppeace

Braven05 said:


> You know I was actually looking into that the other day. Not because we don't get to dtd enough but because I was wondering if it would get the swimmers closer to the target but it was a little intimidating. Was it into your uterus or just by your cervix? I'm intrigued.

No, we are just using a syringe and putting it in just like natural sex would. You can buy a kit though that comes with tools to get it further in, but we are only doing this because we don't bd enough and if I pressure him to bd more we will have sex but he won't finish so I figure this takes most of the stress off of him and is pretty easy to do.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well dried with a really faint line so either nothing was there and its evap or really was therr and dried darker
 



Attached Files:







1482191554746.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Cppeace

Sometimes it will dry darker- most will say it's an evap but since it was there in the time frame just lighter I say it's probably a very early BFP


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks cppeace i so wish i had a frer for morning might skip tomorrow guess i will see how i feel in the am


----------



## Braven05

Wanna, that's exciting. I'd give it a couple more days. That way, if it's a true pos you don't have to guess!


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna!!! I am sooo rooting for you! I tweaked the pic and I think I see a littl something!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg i hope your right cant decide if i want to test in morning or not


----------



## meg_bellamy

Wanna - sorry coming in here to say I can see something faint on your tests! FX it gets darker for you :)


----------



## Braven05

Morning ladies. 13 dpo today. Tested with FMU - BFN as I expected. So just waiting for AF to show now. Could be today or tomorrow. Temp dropped some and I have a headache. Usually means AF is pending. 

Definitely going to try Femara days 3-7 instead of 5-9 this cycle. 

Wanna, I'm excited to see your next test. Keep us updated.


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, are you going to test again this morning, or wait until wednesday morning?? I am so excited for you!

Braven, sorry about approaching AF. But I'm glad you're ready for a new cycle with a slightly different plan. 

For me, I had a temp spike today which probably doesn't mean anything at 5dpo. Also I have had sore breast on the sides and top just like last cycle so I'm thinking I will probably end up with a bfn


----------



## wannanewbaby

I did but dont think i see anything ill post a pic later dh said incam get some frer so will have that to use for 10 dpo had the worst dream after i tested that i started bleeding!! I know its only 9dpo but a negative is always disapointing 

Braven sorry about af but fx and tons of dust for next cycle 

Hannah high temps are always good nomatter what day and just becaise you had symptoms on a bfn cycle dont mean they cant happen on a bfp one stay positive


----------



## Braven05

Ready but not happy about it lol keep crying this morning. I just feel so broken. After 2 rounds I just feel like it would have worked if it was going to, considering I had a good follie. Ugh. I hate this journey. 

Fingers crossed and babydust to you ladies though.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Here is this mornings test its already dried as i took it at 6 30 didnt want to bother dh with pics lol it was a 6 to 6 1/2 hour hold thinking i see nothing :( maybe an imaginary shadow cant wait to get some frer
 



Attached Files:







1482245706129.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wannanewbaby

So frustrating when your body says your pregnant and you believe it but your test wont cooperate lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven you can't get down on yourself. it's only your second month ovulating in probably a long time and it can take fertile couples up to 12 O's before catching the eggy. If you think about it, the numbers are working against everyone. Even the most fertile woman only have about 7-10 swimmers even get in proximity to the egg on the best cycles. If you are now ovulating and that's been confirmed its really just a matter of time. :hugs:


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, I'm sorry hopefully it will show up tomorrow with the frer. But to be honest I feel like I'm still seeing a little something. But I have awful line eyes lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im like you hannah i still feel like i see it and after about 3 min i swore somethung was forming amd started getting excited but it never really turned into something super noticable and i second guess myslef all the time i mean 6 am and wanting it bad will make you see crazy things lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok just looked at test in natural light and def see something might have got it on camera
 



Attached Files:







1482248830341.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 14









1482248845356.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Hannah1029

100% sure I see something. Can't tell if it has color or not though in the pic


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know the pic in my gallery is so much more obvious but when uploading it looses alot of its quality honestly i cant even tell color in real life with it showing after time i still dont trust will be curious if dh says he sees it


----------



## Cppeace

Hey Wanna, Yeah again on the new one I see a little something developing... If you take a FR in the Morn it will prolly be much more obvious FX

AFM I woke to ooodles of EWCM this morn and temp is still very low so all good signs of quickly approaching Ovulation... Gonna see if can get some dtd or insem again today after I see if opk is darker today or not. Will check in an hour or so.


----------



## ginabina

Wanna - I'll definitely have to check the pics when I use my phone. On the PC, you don't get the "up close and zoom in on every little detail" option. The first one you posted, I actually was able to see a slight line (on PC!)


----------



## ginabina

Hannah1029 said:


> I am doing pretty good today having some weird cramping but other than that already feeling like this cycle is going to be bfn. I'm 4 dpo today

Girl! You're way early to call yourself out! (But I remember, I said the same thing last week also ) :dohh: We gotta stay positive. I know I haven't been posting as much, but I'm trying to stay busy instead of spending hours googling the same thing and feeling 1) positive and hopeful! and then to keep googling and feel 2)like it's not gonna happen. THEN! You keep googling to find more reassuring/hopeful posts. Aye yi yi.

I also haven't been posting as much for the fact that I'm not having ANY symptoms--when the last 2 cycles I had so many.. so confusing!!


----------



## ginabina

Braven05 said:


> Morning ladies. 13 dpo today. Tested with FMU - BFN as I expected. So just waiting for AF to show now. Could be today or tomorrow. Temp dropped some and I have a headache. Usually means AF is pending.
> 
> Definitely going to try Femara days 3-7 instead of 5-9 this cycle.
> 
> Wanna, I'm excited to see your next test. Keep us updated.


What dosage is your Rx? I would opt for days 3-5 also. Are you having any symptoms at 13dpo?


----------



## ginabina

wannanewbaby said:


> So frustrating when your body says your pregnant and you believe it but your test wont cooperate lol

Also, any new symptoms or noticing anything out of the norm for you?


----------



## Braven05

Gina first cycle was 2.5 mg CD 5-9 and last cycle was 5 mg CD 5-9. My doctor won't approve if she knows lol but I'll be doing 5 mg again CD 3-7 this time. Also will get a quick sperm analysis. 

Next cycle she's happy to go up to 7.5 mg if I want to try it.


----------



## Cppeace

A lack of symptoms can actually be a great sign for an upcoming BFP if you usually get symptoms in your 2ww. No one is out till they Get AF- it's that simple lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

ginabina said:


> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> So frustrating when your body says your pregnant and you believe it but your test wont cooperate lol
> 
> Also, any new symptoms or noticing anything out of the norm for you?Click to expand...

Yes during the day i cant go more than 4 hours without a pee and 2 nights in a row woke up at 6 to pee


----------



## Hannah1029

Ugh 5dpo today a lot of cramping. Feels like light AFcramps


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah had those same day!! Hopefully good sign noticed with my last pee i had some stretchy cm mixed with my regular creamy but it was thicker than ewcm


----------



## Cppeace

Hanna Cramping on 5dpo can be a good sign of the uterus registering a fertilized egg and preparing for implantation. Implantation can't happen until at least 6dpo once the cells have divided enough times and hatched. FX for you Hannah :dust:


----------



## Cppeace

wannanewbaby said:


> Hannah had those same day!! Hopefully good sign noticed with my last pee i had some stretchy cm mixed with my regular creamy but it was thicker than ewcm

Hmm that could be the start of mucus plug building mucus Wanna. FX


----------



## Hannah1029

Ugh the tww always seems like forever. But I def didn't get any cramping this early last cycle so hoping it's a good sign. Made DH hide my IC hpt's lol or else I would go crazy looking at them. 

Planning to use a frer tomorrow, wanna?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I havent got to the store yet to get any so might be another first signal unless i can manage to get out later


----------



## Cppeace

lol it's good to hid ethem Hannah until at minimum 8dpo, but 10 is better nd beyond is even better lol- I'm not one to talk I have tested at 8dpo before for sure but I always try and wait till at least 9 or 10 dpo.


----------



## Hannah1029

Having hot flashes now lol DH and I were at the store doing late X-mas shopping and my face turned bright red and I was like burning up I had to leave lol I feel like such an old lady


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg hannah i told you my dh has been commenting about my red face for a few days! We are like symptom twins lol


----------



## Cppeace

lol you two making me so jealous - I never get symptoms like that- or really much of anything- even when I was pregnant.


----------



## Hannah1029

Well being only 5dpo I don't know if its anything promising but I sure hope so


----------



## wannanewbaby

Cppeace like you told me every pregnancy is different so your next one could be full of symptoms


----------



## ginabina

How does cm appear in 2ww? Of course every woman is different tho!


----------



## Cppeace

You Cm in the tww should be progesterone driven which is primarily creamy or sticky or dry. Some women get very different cm in the tww if pregnant or just wy more but some notice no difference. 

On symptoms I doubt I'll get much of any- my mom told me she had no really symptoms other than missing her period for all of hers. She never got morning sickness or anything really until well after she was showing.


----------



## ginabina

Thanks peace! Also, just wanna ask.. that's a bunny in your picture, right? ^_^ hehe


----------



## Cppeace

lol Yes Gina it is an Angora bunny. You collect their fur when you brush them and people spin it into yarn. If you've ever seen an angora sweater or scarf that's the kind of bunny it came from but mostly likely it was white.


----------



## Hannah1029

Not sure if this has any meaning but I just took my temp (obviously not bbt) and it was 98.89 when normally it's in the mid 97's. Maybe thats why I was having hot flashes


----------



## Cppeace

Your "day" temp can vary greatly so doesn't mean a lot but yeah def can explain your hot flashes.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Never got out for the frer so first signal in the mornimg


----------



## Cppeace

You still have a good shot at seeing something light.FX


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hopefully i can actually see something in the time limit im gonna physically start my timer so i watcj it the full 10 min


----------



## Cppeace

lol... I don't blame you.


----------



## Hannah1029

I have absolutely no CM though. Super dry. I had a lot of creamy cm last cycle but none this time should I be concerned?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I think cm can change constantly and for all kinds of reasons i wouldnt call it a deal breaker you could wake up tomorrow with tons


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah this early your cm could still be lacking, but if you are still dry in a couple more days I would be a bit concerned. Wanna is right though your cm can change drastically in a matter of hours.


----------



## Hannah1029

Should I be concerned like maybe I didn't O or what exactly should I br concerned about?


----------



## Hannah1029

Lol possibly tmi but I stuck my finger up pretty far and it looks like I do have a little bit of white CM it's just up toward the cervix and nkt coming down at all


----------



## Cppeace

lol sometimes that's just how cm is, it is there but just not plentiful enough to leak out.
I'd say the concern would be more the lower progesterone or simply getting pregnant this cycle. Neither is a guarantee and no cm in the 2ww is totally normal for some women and then it changes months when they conceive, but sometimes not until closer to time for AF. It's a very odd thing how each of our bodies- doing the same exact thing- can have such different reactions.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I mean i def have cm but not much is coming out all very little makes it to my undies i just do what you said to check it or sometimes it will be on tp when i wipe although this morning when i woke up had some good cramping then a gush of water and creamy mixed but rest of day back to normal


----------



## Cppeace

When mine is "heavy" it just means I feel a little occasionally leak out or get a good amount when I wipe.

I had more EWCM tonight and am definately feeling some left side ovulation pain- which is kinda odd as generally I only feel ovulation pain when I ovulate from the right side... My evening opk is about the same as my noonish one... We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Hannah1029

So what are the results of low progesterone? Does make harder to concieve or just more likely to miscarry? Can you O and still have low progesterone?

Getting my b/w on thursday, hoping to be in a healthy range.


----------



## Cppeace

Low progesterone generally just means you are more likely to miscarry usually and implant at all really. Hopefully you get some good numbers Thursday :)

And yes can ovulate and still have low progesterone. The surge of progesterone that causes the temp rise is actually released when you ovulate and sometimes not enough is produced to encourage implantation and if implantation does occur you are more likely to miscarry.


----------



## Hannah1029

Can anything be done to fix low progesterone levels?


----------



## Hannah1029

Sorry for so many questions lol


----------



## Braven05

You should ask your doctor about progesterone supplements when you see them, depending on the results of your test. I don't necessarily think that being dryer in the tww means you have low progesterone though. I do sometimes dry up in the tww and my prog numbers were fine. 

CD 29 here, still waiting on AF to show. Temp is dropping steadily so it should be any day. I was sure hoping to get it earlier in the week so it was done and over with by Christmas. But I guess my body is just taking its sweet time. 

Fingers crossed for all you ladies. Wanna, can't wait to see today's test.


----------



## Hannah1029

6 dpo today temp keeps going up so I think that must be a sign that my progesterone levels are fine. Also woke up with a stuffy nose/sneezing and a cough. 

Wanna, I'm anxoius as well to see your latest test!!


----------



## ginabina

:test: :test: :test: 

we're all anxiously waiting!! :rofl:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Its a super bfn sorry guys took this pic at exactly 10 min couldnt be any whiter this is 10 dpo starting to lose hope guys :(
 



Attached Files:







1482330831362.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Braven05

I'm sorry Wanna, I had everything crossed for you. Doesn't necessarily mean you're out, but I understand the let down.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah Hannah you'd get a pill or some even use a cream to keep their levels up, higher temps is a good sign for good levels and possible implantation. 
Sorry Wanna- those Walmart tests are pretty weak though- I think they are miu 40 if I remember right..

AFM: Gals look at my temp! I ovulated on cd 14 it looks like! That has never ever happened before- ever. What the Heck! At least we got the insemination in two days in a row. 
As long as the temp stays up, it should, I can def test on new years day as I'd be 11 dpo then.... I'm just shocked.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Idk i keep second quessing if its because im using these test and everytime you can see something when drying but i know its not real no pink but yesterdays was super convincing


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thats so great cppeace im super excited for you!!! Im gonna look into these i think cause if your right no womder i got nothing i used them with my son but not till after bfp on frer and it was like 2 or 3 days later so my hcg was probaly easily 40


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well did a little research and everything i find says first signal is 25 but mayne im not there yet cause your example other day put me at 20 today could even be less


----------



## Braven05

Holy cppeace, that's a huge jump!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah it may be the equate brand I'm thinking of instead of First signal, but yeah you could still easily be at 20 or less at 10dpo, implanting at 6 or 7 dpo.

Lol Yeah Braven that's my normal swing. I generally go up around a degree or a little more on day after ovulation day. My typical first day after is 98.35-98.55.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok i was reading about getting evaps on test and how you could add water once dried to wash them away figured i would try it ill post a pic in a min


----------



## Cppeace

sounds good and yes an evap should disappear with water added- indents won't and bfp won't .. GL


----------



## wannanewbaby

After doing it and letting it pass over i can still clearly see the line from yesterday that everyone else could see in the pic and something super faint on todays but to faint to get on camera
 



Attached Files:







1482337366887.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6









1482337406370.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cppeace

I see a line on both when I tilt the screen.


----------



## wannanewbaby

So either experiment doesnt work or they are faint bfp


----------



## wannanewbaby

I swear i can even still see in 8 but could be crazy


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah if they are not positive they'd have to be indents and they look to thick to be indents to me. I think you'll get color and much more visible in 2 more days.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I really hope your right cppeace and i hope you see some color new years eve!!


----------



## Braven05

I used a first signal when I was about 5 or 6 dpt and got a faint but very visible line...wish I knew what my hcg would have been at that point so I could tell you. Not sure at what rate it decreases.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im gonna keep trying them im out now so got to get more unless i can talk dh into frer


----------



## Braven05

Lots of the frers at Walmart have instant savings on them so you can get a 2 pack for like $9.00. Around here anyways.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea i think ours had that to ill sneak them into cart if i have to i think ours is that price for 3 if so might use one today lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Omg awful cramps today feels like AF but I'm not due for at leats another week.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Very good sign!!!


----------



## Braven05

AF just showed so 28 day cycle, which is good. 13 day lp, also good. Called to get my femara refilled and hubby will do a SA later this week probably.


----------



## Hannah1029

If I don't get my BFP in the next couple of months I was thinking I would want DH to get an semen analysis. But I feel like if we dont concieve it's probably my fault. Lol hes a big 6'4" concrete pumper and he's only 22 buuut I guess theres always a chance something could be wrong


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah i think you will be succesful soon and sorry about af braven


----------



## Braven05

I'm 99% sure it's all me but just want to rule that out, you know? Could be both of us. We're both getting older and have both put on some weight. It isn't expensive so might as well


----------



## ginabina

Braven05 said:


> AF just showed so 28 day cycle, which is good. 13 day lp, also good. Called to get my femara refilled and hubby will do a SA later this week probably.

That's good that you have a plan and are ready to go! Are you gonna do 5 or 7.5mg this time around?


----------



## Cppeace

When their is conception issues it is about 40% likely to be the guy's issue, but everyone always assumes it's the woman's issue. lol It's such a sexist world when it comes to ttc.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Lol very true


----------



## wannanewbaby

Forgot to check cervix on time again and its hard again starting to lose hope again i swear if i get a bfn i will be so mad at my body!! Where did these crazy ceramps and ib come from!!??


----------



## Cppeace

Yes, your spotting when it was I'd say is like 70% likely to be IB. That doesn't necessarily guarantee Implantation was successful. I'm still very positive for you. Checking your CP is good, but CP isn't a reliable way to judge possible pregnancy or not. It can continue like a normal AF cycle and then later your cervix can rise up and get puffy sometimes as late as 8 or 9 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, I really think in a couple days here you are going to get a BFP. Every pregnancy is different. Just because you got BFP at 10dpo last pregnancy, doesn't mean you will the next.

Today I have TONS of creamy cm and the cramping has stopped.


----------



## Hannah1029

By the way ccpeace, your chart looks amazing I'm jealous lol.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you guys im feeling really emotional today started crying this morning cause dh and our son were cuddled in the bed and i just want another one so bad lol i just wish my test would stop being evil with these after time limit faint lines that dont wash off!!


----------



## Cppeace

Aww Wanna You will have another before you know it :hug:
Hannah lol I have always had a huge temp surge of like a degree from ovulation day to 1dpo. Is just how my cycles have always been. You creamy CM sounds fab :)
:dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah i have also had creamy the whole tww


----------



## Cppeace

Creamy/lotion like cm is a good sign :)


----------



## Braven05

Gina my gyn said she wanted to do 5 mg one more cycle


----------



## wannanewbaby

Just got a 3 pack of frer walmart had them with a $3 instant coupon so 3 for $10 basically so back to testing in the am


----------



## Cppeace

Yay Wanna! I can't wait to see :)


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, how exciting!! Fx'd for your bfp tomorrow. 

Any of you ladies super tired in the tww?? I am 6dpo and suddenly I can't seem to beat this drowsiness:sleep:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes i was like that the last several day havent noticed it as much today although i did almost fall asleep in truck around 7 lol


----------



## Cppeace

Sometimes I get very sleepy in the 2ww. It's the progesterone it makes you feel like you can't get enough sleep lol
Ugh I can feel my left tube just pulsing...This normally lasts about a day.Hopefully no more achiness tomorrow for me... I may go to bed early tonight I am all yawny myself.


----------



## Cppeace

Ok.. Really now what the heck... I had minor ovulation pain last night, temp spiked this morn so obvious ovulation... Felt stronger left ovary ovulation pain about 45 minutes ago, decided to take an opk just to make sure the surge was going down like it should be.. Nope there's a positive.. So what the heck am I dropping two eggs or what? https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/POS%20OPK%2012%2021.jpg
And I took an opk this morn it was the same negative it was yesterday... Ahhh! The craziness


----------



## Hannah1029

I have read that it's possible to have an egg realeased before there is enough LH in your urine to turn an OPK positive and that it becomes positive the day after O but it's not common unless you're in your 40's


----------



## Cppeace

No I'm only 33 and before this I generally had a positive opk the full day of the day I ovulated.... Sigh and double sigh... Insanity thy name is ttc


----------



## Hannah1029

But ccpeace, would you say ff is more accurate than opk? If your temp stays up you can at least be sure you O'ed right?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im with hannah about temp that def looks like post o rise


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, I am so so excited to see your frer in the morning. I have such a good feeling


----------



## Cppeace

If it was just a positive opk I just blow it off as delayed hormones but it is stronger ovulation pain from the same ovary, more ewcm and the positive opk combined that have me suspicious. My temps have always been up the day after my main ovulation pains which is why my first thought was what the heck am I ovulating twice? My temp def says progesterone spike aka ovulation occurred... Sigh I don't want twins lol They will put a kink in my home delivery plans lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well fx for a single baby bfp 

Thank you hannah i really do to hope were both right its like christmas excitement for in morning i bet i wake up super early dying to test dh gets so mad when i do that lol


----------



## Cppeace

lol good luck Wanna. I still feel very positive for you.. I'm heading to bed lol have a good night all


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm off to bed as well. Wanna, I will be on bright and early to see that test lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Another bfn not even an indent to get excited about def feeling less hopeful if that was ib should be something by now all the cheapie test were evaps whats really crazy is my left breast hurts now box of test said 96% of women who were pregnant had a bfp by now not gonna test tomorrow dont want to waste whole box looks like af will be visiting for christmas
 



Attached Files:







1482411166774.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Braven05

Sorry Wanna, that really stinks. I know how hard it is to see that BFN :(


----------



## ginabina

Wanna - how long are your cycles? is that when your projected AF date is? 
As the saying goes.. "not out until AF shows!" (hey, that rhymed! :D)


----------



## wannanewbaby

My af is due day after christmas my cycles are 29 days long with usually 14 day lp so i could only be 10 dpo i dont temp just going off cm and o pain


----------



## ginabina

Hannah - Blood test today! Lookin' for some good numbers!


----------



## ginabina

wannanewbaby said:


> My af is due day after christmas my cycles are 29 days long with usually 14 day lp so i could only be 10 dpo i dont temp just going off cm and o pain

How about OPKs? Also, do you get pre-AF cramps at all to tell the difference between O pain and AF pain?


----------



## wannanewbaby

My o pain is very different the af pain my o pain is always very sharp and to one side and it rotates from side to side monthly like its suppose to


----------



## wannanewbaby

No opks yet only cycle number 2 dh said he didnt want to start getting crazy obsessed yet lol to late


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, I am so sorry. I know how bad it feels to see bfn. Could be too early still though it's possible that maybe you haven't Implanted yet?? I think 9dpo is the most common and there wouldn't be enough HCG to turn a test positive if that was the case. I guess just see if you get AF


----------



## Hannah1029

Gina, I am getting my blood test today, kind of upset though because I don't think I will get my results until after the Holiday.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Gl on your test hannah hope all is good and test come back quickly


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry bout the negative Wanna. I forget what was your cm like when you got the spotting? Maybe instead of implantation it was marking ovulation. I know some women get a few drops of blood at ovulation.
I still feel positive for you.
Even if the spotting were implantation if you didn't finush it till 7 dpo and started with low numbers like 2 you'd only be at around 5 or 6 miu hcg
Just thoughts


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im gonna try to stay positive but gonna skip testing tomorrow and do christmas eve morning maybe it will bring luck if negative then will save last test for if af doesnt show


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ive had creamy cm since ovulation but the spotting was pink and just a drop each time i would wipe i was thinking if those intense cramps and spotting were ovulation i would only be 6 dpo but that would make my lp 10 days or less and its never been that short


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds like a plan :dust:


----------



## Braven05

Just throwing it out there, although I know it's not really helpful...I dried up for one day this TWW and then had good amounts of creamy CM all the way up until yesterday when AF showed :( So unfortunately it doesn't seem like CM is a super good indicator of BFP, although you did say you had some ewcm one day and I had that early on in my TWW when I conceived my daughter. 

I know you're anxious to know but I'm wondering about testing Christmas morning. Just my thoughts on it but by the time I got to 13 dpo and got a BFN that pretty much sealed the deal that I didn't conceive this month and while I expected it and told myself not to get too down on myself, it ruined my day and I spent the entire day crying and depressed. I don't know if you want to do that to yourself on Christmas but, of course, your choice there. 

You still have a chance, as others have said, and I still have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## wannanewbaby

About 2 hours after testing dried still nothing not even evap
 



Attached Files:







1482416922253.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I never get evaps lol it's weird lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea the first signal are good just throw all the way outside so your not tempted to look after time braven your right i should probaly wait till then ill see if i have the will power


----------



## wannanewbaby

Feeling super emotional again keep tearing up today if no bfp its gonna be one hell of an af


----------



## Cppeace

Aww sorry Wanna. Yeah Progesterone is a heck of an emotional roller coaster at times.


----------



## Hannah1029

I am currently waiting to get my blood test and there about 6 pregnant ladies here at my gyn office and I legit feel like going back to my car and crying


----------



## Cppeace

aww Hannah


----------



## Hannah1029

Well on a brighter note, I should have my results by the end of the day


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww hannah :( i can only imagine how hard that must be but supwr happy you will get results quickly


----------



## Braven05

Ugh, that's every time I go to the gyn. Surrounded by them. I just bury my nose in my phone and ignore everyone until I'm called back. It's so hard not to be bitter/upset. Hugs.


----------



## Hannah1029

It really sting. 

But anyways, I will let you ladies know about the blood result as soon as I find out. 

Everybody ready for Christmas? I still have more shopping to do lol how embarrassing


----------



## ginabina

I work at a hospital and I leave at the same time all the mommies and newborns are being discharged to go home; so I see ALL the newborns on my way out, but it warms my heart to see how tiny and cute the babies are.. along with their oh-so-tired mommies! Haha


----------



## ginabina

I'm SO ready for Christmas... you ladies don't even wanna know how much I spent on dog and cat toys O_O

(even something for my 2 goldfish) 

:xmas13:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Checked cervix its like medium soft still lots of creamy cm 

Christmas i am ready and done shopping but do have a few more gifts to wrap


----------



## Braven05

I'm done except I need to go out tomorrow and get one more thing for my mother. She borrowed my springform pan for making cheesecake and I'm going to get her her own lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well i def just lost it i snapped on my dh cause he can just ne so unsupportive and negative and that doesnt help he is always saying how im just gonna start my period and im wasting money and test anf that might be true but i dont need reminded he is the one that brought up and second first anf now its like he doesnt care so now im sitting in bathroom crying cause i know if i get it out ill feel better. I really dont know why im so emotional about it cause its only second cycle. But i do know if i was having symptoms this strong i would have a bfp with the way im snapping af is right around corner


----------



## Cppeace

I know high emotion was my biggest sign When I was pregnant. My guy would say " yeah you must be pregnant. You never act like this." I was over a month late still getting negative hpts lol 
You never know but I still feel good for you Wanna


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks cppeace im feeling better now i knew if i cried i would i guess we will see sat morning. How did you finally figure out you were pregnant?


----------



## Braven05

Wanna, I can't remember, were you on BC before you started trying?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes mirena got it out in october


----------



## Braven05

Okay so I don't know if this applies to an implant, but before I started TTC my first I was on BC pills on and off for 5 or 6 years. When I came off of them those first few months were rough symptom-wise. I was SURE every single month for about 3 months straight that I was pregnant because I was having sooo many symptoms. Turns out it was just my body adjusting to ovulating and functioning again without something interfering with it. 

I know it is confusing and frustrating but it could all just be withdrawal from birth control. And it could still take a bit for your body to get back to normal and be ready to conceive. Some people snap back right away and others, well. 

I don't know for sure obviously that that's the reason, but it's a possible explanation for all the symptoms if you're not pregnant. It's kind of similar to all the symptoms I've been experiencing on Femara. It's kicking my body and hormones back into gear and the progesterone is just registering so much more since I haven't been regular/normal in so long. 

Just a thought anyways. I'm sorry your hubby isn't being supportive. That's no good. Hugs.


----------



## wannanewbaby

You def could be right braven i think i got to caught up in the spotting 6 amd 7 dpo i just thought having that was gonna be a forsure positive if it wasnt for that i probaly wouldnt be so dissapointed cause i have experienced all the other symptoms before


----------



## Braven05

I know...it's possible the spotting could be from withdrawal as well. I mean, I don't think you're definitely out until AF shows, but if you've got a gut feeling, it's generally right. 

It'll be okay, we're all in this together and fingers crossed for next cycle if this one didn't work. If hubby won't be positive with you, I'll try :)


----------



## Cppeace

I mean her first month was almost back to normal so I doubt much of this is from implant she had, but it could be just her readjusting to high progesterone again. But the spotting to me would be either IB, ovulation spotting or just random spotting from cervix sensitivity or something.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you both im feeling alot better and like you said im still in it of course dh looks at my test after it sat all day and says i swear i see something im pretty sure just indent


----------



## Cppeace

The FR are notorious for Indents , it's sad how they messed them up


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea im hating them the glare on result window is terrible


----------



## Hannah1029

Doc just called my progesterone level was 17.2 my gun said that was an awesome level. I hope so


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thats great news hannah!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Yep anything over 10 is good, over 15 is great, over 20 is outstanding! Great news!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok so whats the deal with only my left boob being sore lol already getting tempted to test tomorrow but know i shouldnt. Also im a stupid bloated tonight look a few months pregnant now


----------



## Cppeace

lol Hold off on the test if you can. I still feel so positive for you Wanna :)


----------



## ginabina

Ugh, I'm bloated too.. but probably because I just downed 3 cookies and 2 cups of milk O_O while eating the cookies I felt nauseous, but I kept eating them cus I love chocolate chip cookies.

Also, wanna, I came across a couple posts of ladies getting random canker sores around 7dpo lol totally thought of you! So dont stress, you're still in! It's hard to be patient..


----------



## ginabina

Also, I may pass on checking cp cus that is one super confusing task.. how are you supposed to note what your cp is when you don't even know HOW to describe what you're feeling! Aye yi yi lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Gina, are you getting a progesterone draw to see if you ovulated?


----------



## Cppeace

I personally can't believe I still have so much EWCM going on... This is just crazy lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, having anymore symptoms today? I agree with Gina, you're not out yet!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have only been checking mine basically to note cm and softness i have no idea on open or closed im gonna wait you guys are righr and gina love hearing the canker sore things cause i did totally wake up with one this tww


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace, are your OPK's still positive?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Nothing else besides what i just mentioned still have some cramping but only when i first wake up in morning


----------



## Cppeace

ginabina said:


> Also, I may pass on checking cp cus that is one super confusing task.. how are you supposed to note what your cp is when you don't even know HOW to describe what you're feeling! Aye yi yi lol

You have to keep checking to discover your pattern. Usually after a few weeks you can def tell high medium and low, soft medium and firm for sure. I can never feel open or closed.


----------



## Hannah1029

Today my nipples began stinging sparatically. But it's not happening enough to mean anything I don't think. And when I stand up from laying down THEY HURT SOOO BAD!


----------



## Cppeace

No my OPKs are negative as they should be now and no more ovulation pain or anything just still a fair amount of EWCM. My body must have made a ton of it lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im so jealous of your ewcm i get it but not like that!!! 
Hannah that sounds super good!!


----------



## Cppeace

Wanna this was the most I have ever created lol Usually I get watery for like 3 days and then light-medium EWCM for a day or 2 before Ovulation. I have been having it on and off for almost a week now. After ovultion I almost always swap right ove rto sticky or creamy lol This has just been a loopy cycle this month. Way earlier than norm Ovulation, late OPK positive and then late ovulation pain and now still producing more EWCM lol Craziness.


----------



## Cppeace

And yeah Hannah I agree that could be a nice sign there :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey maybe a crazy cycle is just what you need for a bfp


----------



## wannanewbaby

And your temps are super spiked


----------



## Cppeace

yeah that second spike is way above my normal 2dpo for sure. Generally if it goes up on 2dpo it's just like .1 not that much. lol and yeah it may be just what I need - we shall see in just over a week


----------



## Braven05

Hannah, a big difference between my non pregnancy cycles and my pregnancy cycle was stinging/burning/tingly nipples. Just saying. Started around 8 dpo or so...sensitive in the shower, standing up, in the cold...


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm really wanting it to mean something good but I also don't want to get my hopes up.

I'm also having pain on the left ovary/tube and it's really bugging me I thought your ovaries should only hurt during O. Maybe it's the damn PCOS


----------



## Cppeace

Well lots of women report Ovary pain/ sensations during the 2ww and when pregnant. I think it is because the ovaries are what is putting out more chemicals when pregnant. After the initial surge produced by the corpus the rest of the Progesterone and Estrogen is produced by your ovaries which can be taxing for them.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have been feeling pain in ovaries on and off this whole tww hopefully good sign


----------



## Hannah1029

Good to know cppeace. Lol you seem to know more about ttc than my gyn it awesome


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know what you mean hannah lol everytime i feel something i feel like i need cppeace opinion i feel like i need a number so i can get quicker response


----------



## Cppeace

lol Sorry I don't even use a cell phone anymore lol On here or facebook is the best place to get a hold of me lol I research a ton. Most Gyn and doctors in general get very little actual info about ttc and pregnancy. The medical industry treats everything like a disease that needs to be treated instead of trying to find the cause and fix that. 
Most doctors for instance will completely deny the fact that women who can be pregnant and never get a positive hpt even exist when it can be as common as 5% of cases sometimes. 
When you don't trust, like or respect the medical industry you do your own research and find your own cures :)
I never call myself an expert but I research anything that interests me and I use common sense- something often lacking in the medical industry.


----------



## Cppeace

Smh so the craziness may be continuing. I woke up insanely early for me at around 5am. Couldn't go back to sleep.My temp was way down. I adjusted it to my normal wake up time but hate doing that. Sigh yet another new oddity. I felt insanely hot in bed and now in the living room I feel crazy cool. Ahhhh! My temp better normalize tomorrow


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace so I woke up about 40 minutes too early and I decided I should take my temp because I knew I couldn't go back to sleep. So anyways my temp came out 97.60 and when I adjusted it, it came out. 97.77 which do you think I should use? Why would I have suxh a big dip already at 8dpo if my lp is 13 days? I'm confused now lol. I put in 97.60 for now


----------



## Cppeace

40 minutes isn't a huge difference. 8dpo dip could be normal for you or possibly an implantation dip. Use which ever you are most comfy with, just note if you use the adjusted one or the early time of the "true" one.


----------



## Cppeace

Towards the middle area of your 2ww (6-10dpo) some women commonly get a temp dip close to or even below the coverline. It is caused by an estrogen surge in either case, but it is typically either a estrogen surge between progesterone surges or an extrogen surge caused by implantation. Either is totally possible.


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm just going to leave it the true temp and hopefully it will go back up tomorrow. Thank you, I totally didn't even think of that second estrogen surge in the lp. Could explain my watery cm yesterday!


----------



## Cppeace

Yep def could. Some get watery or ewcm for a day or 2 in the 2ww as a normal thing.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Morning ladies!! Left breast still sore today right one still isnt joining the party lol how is everyone feeling this morning any new symptoms?


----------



## Cppeace

lol Wanna I am only 3dpo and going insane. I may be totally there before the end on this cycle .... I am freezing today for no reason whatsoever. I woke for no reason 3 hours early and was wide awake , no way to go back to sleep. My temp was way low for me in 2ww so I am still so saying Shenanigans!


----------



## wannanewbaby

No lie i have been feeezing almost the entire tww not right now though and wak earlier than usual everyday but thats probaly cause im anxious to test lol


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I love to sleep... I've been tired the last few days I should have been able to sleep in as my work starts way late today. But nope, wide freaking awake 5 am, no dogs making noise, no unusual occurrences... My guy just got home and is saying it's hot in here and I am freezing.... Sigh, sneezing up a storm too. It's way too early for this symptom spotting lol At least my cm is finally creamy- still a lot of it but def creamy.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea that is good now a little more normal most of all my good symptoms are gone except for my random sore boob and i still have cramping every morning wish my test would have agreed yesterday


----------



## Cppeace

Me too Wanna. Hopefully tomorrow's is a blazing positive. Well after getting some warm food in me I feel a little better warmth wise. My feet are freezing still, all tucked under my blanket. 
Just not feeling normal at all for this early in the 2ww.


----------



## ginabina

Hannah1029 said:


> Gina, are you getting a progesterone draw to see if you ovulated?

I was going to, but I ended up not having to go to work today or Monday (off on weekends) and those were my CD22-25. I work at a hospital so I could just go run upstairs and get my blood work, but I also work about 1.5 hour from home and honestly didnt wanto have to drive that far and use gas just for a 5 min appt. And of course I left my Rx in my desk AT work to even go to a lab close to my house.

Ugh :dohh:


----------



## Cppeace

I am producing a ton of creamy cm now, It is pouring outta me.... Let the crazy get crazier I suppose


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace, hopefully this crazy beginning to your tww end with a bfp!!

Anyways, sorry to be a stick in the mud ladies but I am feeling depressed today and I just don't know why. Probably the hormones but honestly today I feel like my hair will turn gray long before ever getting a bfp lol


----------



## Braven05

Chin up Hannah, I was looking at the thread on babycenter for femara bfps and found quite a few have success on round 3 so even if this round isn't it for you, hope isn't lost. Some even took as many as 6 rounds. 

We dropped hubby's sample off at the lab this morning. Hoping for good news. I started femara on CD 3 this morning, deviating from my normal 5-9. Let's hope that doesn't screw anything up lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, I don't really know how to convince DH to get an SA. He gets all defensive and says "strong semen" runs in his family??? I don't even think that's a thing!! Super annoying. Plus he doesn't have insurance.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Yes Hannah, I would say that is hormones talking. early pregnancy or pms both are hormonal as heck lol

AFM: I feeellll so much better now... I'm am thinking I must have had a weird surge of estrogen late last night (more oddity) that drove my temp way down. After being up a few hours, just relaxing on the sofa, freezing huddled all up in a blanket- my guy telling me it's hot in here, I finally suddenly started feeling warn again, starting with my lower back and then kinda spreading everywhere. Out of curiousity I took my temp and it is 98.96(not bbt of course) but explain exactly why I felt comfy warm again lol. Progesterone is back in control. I felt very sleepy for a couple of those frosty hours hudled on the sofa but slowly woke up and now feel pretty much perky lol so My temp should be good tomorrow I would bet around 98.5-98.7


----------



## Cppeace

Well Hannah to get a basic test for number of sperm(won't tell you health of sperm but an avg of number) you can get a test on amazon. Just a thought.


----------



## Hannah1029

I am going to confess to you ladies that my DH smokes weed as its legal here in oregon. How badly would that mess up his swimmers?


----------



## Cppeace

Weed can make the sperm lazy(lol no really stop laughing). 
It has no long term consequences for either male or female smoking it ttc. Pregnant women taking it in(edibles mostly) during pregnancy was actually studied in Jamaica and absolutely no unusual bad side effects were found. If I remember correctly there were positive findings but it's been years since I looked at that study. 
Most of the propaganda about weed is just that, exaggerated junk forced on people for an agenda. In this case it was pushed mostly by the alcohol producers. 
So Overall Weed while ttc for a guy I'd say is not terrible, not helping but not hurting much of any. Much better than drinking for sure.
I am an herbal person and support almost all herbs.


----------



## wannanewbaby

My guy use to smoke pretty regularly as he has had several surgeries and suffers with alot of pain from that and scar tissue he hates taking pills so that helped with his pain we still conceived our son pretty sure the reason it took so long wasnt that they discovered i had bv at my first appt and said that is probaly what made it take so long


----------



## wannanewbaby

Afm im not feeling depressed but not hopeful cervox still medium soft but creamy cm is leaving so probaly gearimg for af and feeling pretty crampy im ok with it ready for her to show and get onto next cycle my sil said they will be trying shortly after the new year and she conceived and gave birth all before i could get my bfp so scared that will happen again :(


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace what a relief!! He pours foundation for houses everyday and works his ass off so by the time he gets home he is super sore and uses it to unwind.


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, I'm sorry I know how frusterating that is. I didn't attend my cousins babyshower last month because I was so bitter. Not one of my finiest moments, but I just couldn't handle it. 

What exactly is a bv?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Bacterial vaginosis some kind of infection she said easy to get like a uti just had to take a few anyibiotics and it was gone she made it sound really commen


----------



## Cppeace

Aww Wanna I sure hope that doesn't happen. I still feel really good for you. 

Hannah, yeah, I think he'd have to be on it like big time to do in real(temporary) damage to his sperm or testosterone. Since you two have no issue getting down whenever you choose I don't think it will be any issue at all. It does make the sperm lazier though, so it kinda sways girls if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hannah1029

Oh yes I've had thay before. Like years ago and I don't remeber if I finished the antibiotics completely?? And the doc said not to have sex for a week well I was 17 at the time so there was no way in hell thay was going to happen lol. 

I have had the gyn down there at least 5 times since then and also my annual std check and then never mentioned it again so it must be gone?


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace that's awesome! Hubby is dying for a boy but I so badly want a little girl! But honestly I would be happy with either.


----------



## Cppeace

BV is really common. Basically you can catch it when you get a bacterial imbalance in your vagina. This can be caused by not allowing the vagina to "breath", douching, getting fecal matter in your vagina and other various ways. It can be treated naturally. I have never had BV or a yeast infection cause I am herby and natural lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Amd dont feel bad hannah the sil i was just talking about i didnt go to her baby shower cause i couldnt handle it


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea i havent had it since i stopped douching they daid that was probaly what caused it but she said it created a bad enviroment for the sperm and probaly contributed to our long wait for a bfp


----------



## wannanewbaby

I also want a girl hannah since we already have a boy


----------



## Hannah1029

I can't even explain how much all the support and comfort from you ladies means to me! Honestly, none of my friends or family know that I am TTC. I feel like I can't handle others knowing it puts too much pressure on me. Also I can't even tell my mom because she is super judgmental. She doesn't even know that I have PCOS. Yeah, I can talk to DH about it but he can only understand and relate to so much. I would feel so isolated w/o talking to other woman going through the same thing so THANK YOU!!:hug:


----------



## Cppeace

Sex of a babe. I think I'd prefer a boy first, but My family is predisposed to having girls. My Mawmaw(mom's mom) had 6 girls one boy, My grandma(dad's mom) had a fairly even split 3 boys, 4 girls, my mom had 3 girls, my big sis had a girl. All my Aunts and uncle had primary girls. Of all my mawmaw's grandkids the stats are 8 girls, 3 boys. I know they claim the sex is decided by the sperm, but I honestly believe the egg is set to let the "approved" sperm in. So I think certain eggs will only let boys in and some only let girls in. I could be wrong but makes sense to me.


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah this forum is a respite for most of us ttc. Most of us don't talk about these much with others who are not ttc because they just don't get it all the way. So we appreciate you just as much as you appreciate us :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww thanks hannah you guys mean the same to me i also have told noone we are ttc either cause even though its stupid i know i would be embarrased if it took so long again plus my mom has basically right out said we dont need anymore and i dont really know why we have a good size home with 3 bedrooms i stay home cause dh makes plenty of money so dont know why we wouldnt have more our son is happy healthy and thriving so not to sure how ahe will respond to the news


----------



## Hannah1029

My grandma has one of each and so does my mom but on my hubby's side of the family it is literally all boys so I guess it could go either way


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, I work part time as a dance instructer but most of the money is from DH lol. My mom says I'm too young to want babies lol but she had me when she was 16 so I think she just doesn't understand.


----------



## wannanewbaby

My mo had 2 girls my dad had 2 girls and my dh has a huge family his mom had 5 kids and now she has 13 grand kids lol a good mix of boys and girls


----------



## Hannah1029

Lol I wonder how she will feel having a little one call her grandma before shes 40 lololol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Your not to young at all the sil i was speaking of was your age year older at most and the disire to have children hit me at 22 but then i just wasnt in the right relationship. And dance instructor is awesome!! I loved to dance when i was younger have put on anout 20lbs now so not as much dancing probaly should migt lose weight lol


----------



## Cppeace

I work from home but me and guy make about the same amount. My mom would love to have several more grandkids. My big sis can't have more and my little sis says she wants none at all. So it's down to me lol


----------



## Cppeace

My Aunt Franet (Janet) Was a Grandma at 38 . It's odd but happens lol. She was 17 when she had her son and he was 21 when he had his first.


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, too bad you don't live around here I instruct a zumba class on wednesday nights and it even kicks my ass and I've been dancing since I was 5 lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

That would be awesome!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Totally off topic but can one of you describe what a Pap feels like? Is it painful? My GP wants to do one now that she found out I'm ttc. She told me it hurts less than having a baby and was being all snarky lol I didn't even crack a smile. Super rude.


----------



## Cppeace

As long as the doc or nurse knows what they are doing it is just uncomfortable. I didn't have my first one till I was 26(of course I didn't start having sex till around then either, I was uninterested in guys before that) Them putting the speculum in can fill a little odd but no longer is icy cold since they use plastic mostly now. Them getting the actually cervical cells basically is just rubbing a q-tip on your cervix- it doesn't hurt normally unless someone doesn't know what they are doing. It should just feel like a light rubbing and maybe a slight poke. Make sure you don't have sex for at least 24 hours before you get the pap done or you will get messed up results. I've had 4 of them done and only had any pain once and that was cause I'm pretty sure I was ovulating at the time and they ended up rubbing the "q-tip" in the opening of the cervix since it was harder to see being higher up.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have had several not painful at all just like cppeace said can be uncomfortable but its so quick once its done you will feel silly for being worried


----------



## Hannah1029

Yeah she said if I can stand getting an IUD this will be nothing so I guess that' good. But I remember being in so much pain the days following getting my IUD. Maybe because I had never had a baby.


----------



## wannanewbaby

No that thing was uncomfortable i have had a baby and that was still very painful to get placed a sore for several days and i gave birth with no pain meds so believe me that hurt lol you werent being ridiculous or dramatic


----------



## Cppeace

An Iud the are entering the cervix and implanting it in your uterus- you will be sore from that. A pap they are just taking cervix cells to exam to make sure they look healthy.


----------



## Cppeace

Wanna Kudos on giving birth without pain meds. It's so much better for the babe :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well i couldnt believe how quickly i felt good and was able to be up and moving i would def try to do it again


----------



## Hannah1029

Omg ladies I have been having cramps today and now back pain. Just took my temp at it was 99.62 its never that high unless I'm sick!


----------



## Cppeace

The natural high of giving birth is well known and most hospitals want to do so much interfering. I hate how doctors think they know more than the woman giving birth. It's always refreshing to see the few women who choose to go without it


----------



## Hannah1029

Could that mean anything? I know day temp normally doesn't have much meaning


----------



## wannanewbaby

To me that is good might take mine lol why not we can compare


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mine is 98.0 even so seems like a good sign


----------



## Hannah1029

I feel like if its higher than your norm it must be a good sign


----------



## wannanewbaby

Idk if im even gonna test tomorrow might just wait anf see if af shows monday one weird thing i was just sweeping my kitchen floor anf literally felt like sciatic nerve pain suffered alot with my son but there deff isnt a big baby pushing on it right now


----------



## ginabina

Hannah, I was actually gonna ask you about the weed thing knowing you guys were up in a legal state! Glad that has been asked, as well as everyone's input! Thanks ladies, I love how we can provide support to one another with each other's experiences and whatnot.

Also.. talking about gender.. I kinda want 1 girl and 1 boy... in terms of.. twins! :D it runs on both side of our families


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ohhh twins would be awesome!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah Hannah a unusually high temp is def a great sign for really strong Progesterone which can be a great sign for Possible BFP

:dust:


----------



## Cppeace

Shh I really am not try to swy twins for me  lol when I told my guy I may have dropped two eggs he was like "What! then we shouldn't have done that last insemination" lol


----------



## Braven05

Man, I take a little nap this afternoon and I miss pages of conversation! Lol 

Hannah the analysis was only $30 at the clinic we went to and hubby has no insurance. I can't really help with convincing your dh though...mine was very willing. It's been so long trying, he'll do whatever I ask of him. 

He was actually joking on the way there. He said, "I was thinking about handing them the cup and saying 'freshly squeezed!' but I figured you'd kill me."


----------



## wannanewbaby

Braven lol that was to funny!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Your guy is a trip Braven lol


----------



## Braven05

He really is. Lol so inappropriate. He was a good boy when we dropped it off though. Will get his results on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Cppeace

lol hope it's great :)


----------



## ginabina

Braven, totally out of topic, but on your siggy you have "achievement unlocked" out of curiosity, are you a gamer?


----------



## Cppeace

Not directed at me but I'm a gamer and work for Xbox from home :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

What cppeace i swear you get cooler by the day!! I game more on the computer like WOW and stuff super nerdy i know lol my husband games on computer and consoles


----------



## Hannah1029

Gina I think Braven is taking about breastfeeding for 24 months


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace thats so cool!!!! Do you get to test out games and stuff?


----------



## wannanewbaby

:xmas16: Looking alot like christmas at my house
 



Attached Files:







1482533755025.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cppeace

I just started working with this program, but if I do well eventually I can get paid to play video games sometimes lol I work the phones and am training for chat currently .. It's great :)


----------



## Cppeace

Nice Wanna.. My tree is alive and still only about 2 ft tall but I like them alive :) I get to use it every year and watch it grow.


----------



## ginabina

OMGAHHH, IT'S A DREAM TO WORK FOR XBOX! lucky girl, you

And wanna, so pretty!!! &#128525;


----------



## wannanewbaby

Christmas is my favorite and that sounds awesome cppeace


----------



## Cppeace

I figure by the time a baby is old enough to remember it it will be bigger than them so all good lol ... Xbox-It is cool but a lot of responsibility and rules to remember.


----------



## Braven05

I am not big into gaming, although I do a little bit. My hubby is big into it. Currently he's playing Skyrim. I played a lot of the classics when I was a kid. As an adult, I really only play (more recently) Left 4 Dead and Mortal Kombat lol But yes, it was kind of a gaming/BFing joke.

I work from home as well! Not for a gaming company, but it's still pretty awesome to not have to leave the house and get paid to work in my pjs lol


----------



## Cppeace

Yes Braven, that is the coolest part of working from home lol

Gals.... smh... I'm back to ewcm again.. aaaaaaah!


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, your tree is so pretty!!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace, what is going on?? That's crazy lol I honestly don't know if I jave ever had ewcm. Even when ovulating so I have to use preseed!


----------



## Cppeace

lol I'm guessing I had a weird surge of early estrogen and it prolly created more ewcm which is why it's just now showing up. I usually don't get but a a couple days of it and its never pouring outta me like this. It's loony and just adds to the oddity of everything so far.


----------



## Cppeace

Now, why I'm sneezing my head off I have no idea. I must have sneezed 20 times today.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I was doing that at beginning of tww also sadly doesnt look like these symptoms mean much for me


----------



## wannanewbaby

Btw no ornaments on my tree becausr my 2 1/2 year old refuses to leave them alone


----------



## Hannah1029

Lolol wanna that's funny. He sure looks like a cutie. 

I was sneezing a lot as well 3-4 dpo


----------



## Cppeace

You could have just put them all out of his reach lol but it's still pretty...

I rarely sneeze much at all. I also generally get light- medium creamy 1dpo and beyond ... This mix of creamy and ew is pouring outta me. It's crazy.


----------



## wannanewbaby

That one on profile is about a year old this is more recent dont worry i will share some christmas morning to
 



Attached Files:







1482541526055.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cppeace

He is adorable.. Looks a lot like you :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww thank you everyone os alwats comparing him to his dad but i agree with you i see alot of me in him


----------



## Cppeace

ok, the ew went back pure creamy... wew.. Now let the temp head up nicely tomorrow and be back to norm.


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna he 100% has your eyes.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you!! Just took a bath and swear the right boob has slightly joined party but feel like this isnt a good sign more like a cruel joke. Hannah who is that in your profile pic??


----------



## Cppeace

aww wanna well do you typically get tender breasts before af? If not I'd say still good sign :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

I use to but it always started right after o that was while on mirena since i got off of it last month i didnt get it at all


----------



## wannanewbaby

I got off in october not last month sorry lol was saying didnt get sore breast at all last month


----------



## Cppeace

hmm how about before you IUD? Do you remember?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I feel like they usually hirt eight after o but i know for a fact when pregnant with my son they didnt hurt till a few days after bfp


----------



## Cppeace

hmm well I'm still not counting you out hon.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea i will ask dh what he thinks about testing tomorrow and go from there. Wish i temped im def gonna start next month then i would have an idea if af was coming


----------



## wannanewbaby

I mean i thought this stuff comes from a rise in horomones why are mine going up 2 days before af


----------



## Cppeace

You're progesterone will just keep pumping new bouts until estrogen becomes dominant again. That's why some of the worst pms symptoms can be day before AF... Sadly, most pregnancy symptoms are high progesterone symptoms. but Most months your pms symptoms should stay pretty similar but we all have odd months occasionally.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Your right my biggest problem right now is only being second cycle since mirena im still learning what my new normal is


----------



## Cppeace

Indeed... I'm just glad when I was on bc it never stopped me from ovulating. My cycle went right back to normal. You're isn't far off for sure :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im almost positive i ovulated every month on it my cm would always change and i felt normal o pain


----------



## Cppeace

mmmhhmm same with me a bcp...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Is anybosy else testing tomorrow???


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm wanting to test so bad but I think 9dpo is just too soon and I don't want to see a bfn


----------



## Cppeace

9dpo is early your best waiting to at least 10dpo but Im guilty of testing as early as 8dpo before but after seeing negatives every few days for 2 months they don't really upset me anymore.. Seeing a positive would shock me


----------



## ginabina

My period tracker app tells me I'm starting AF tomorrow and that's usually 1-3 days accurate. So with that said, I'm gonna wait another week to test if it doesn't show.. like I said, I've had no symptoms this entire cycle. But the last 2 cycles before that, I had SO many.

I will state that the past few days I've been super gassy and today my lower back has actually been aching (and I didn't do a darn thing today) as well as -tmi- a green bm this morning, and I didn't eat anything out of the norm at all. Welp.


----------



## Cppeace

and Hannah that Temp drop you had could be fab sign if you get a nice rise tomorrow :) :dust:


----------



## Cppeace

Wow Gina your will to not test is amazing :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes gina your will power is fantastic and i have seen tons of women get there bfp on cycles where they have no symptoms. 

Hannah i usually wait till 10 dpo but i was terrible this cycle cause i got way to excited about the spotting


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace I was thinking the same thing I just wish it was morning already lol I'm anxious to temp


----------



## Cppeace

me too.. I want a nice normal high temp again no more craziness at least for another week


----------



## wannanewbaby

My nausea is through the roof tonight!!


----------



## ginabina

I was driving on the interstate today (through lakeland actually!) and all I can smell was Auntie Anne's pretzels! Ughhh. And there's only farmland on each side of this Interstate.. so unless there's a bakery somewhere I'm missing.. I was smelling something good!


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, so you are planning to test again in the morning? How many dpo will you be tomorrow?

Cppeace, I was wondering how are you adding such specific symptoms on ff? I have the VIP membership but I can't figure out how to add things like feeling cold and sneezing. 

Gina, I have def had a stronger sense of smell this tww I want past the seafood section at the store today and nearly threw up. So gross.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes im gonna my boobs are more sore this morning and after that nausea last night i figured why not just got up so about to head that way and after if my son stays asleep gonna wrap his stuff since its kinda my last day lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok thinking bfn and at 12/13 dpo im calling myself out but i will say i swore i saw something in bathroom and i keep looking at swearing i see something but this late in the tww it should be stronger so doubting anything is really there
 



Attached Files:







1482587973497.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Cppeace

The strength of the hcg just depends on how fast it doubled in your system. It could still be low even at 12 dpo. There may be a shadow on that test.

Hanna that looks like a nice rise you got this morn. I go to the specific symptoms and I made a few custom ones.

Gina mmmm that's nice to be smelling :)

My temp didn't go as high as I wanted but over 98 so I'm ok with it. I'm just not sleeping well :( And I feel like I'm trying to fight a chest cold off but not major symptoms just congestion.
Soo tired.


----------



## wannanewbaby

My vote is on indent but im out of test so af due monday if she dont show then more testing good thing is we got a family thing tonight christmas tomorrow and my mom is coming to visit from west virginia on tuesday we wont see her till wednesday but if i do get af that will help keep my mind off of it and keep my spirit high


----------



## Cppeace

Well, hopefully af stays away and you get that bfp monday. If not the new years bfp will still awesome. :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah i agree with cppeace your chart looks great and what a beautiful dip you had!! 

Cppeace your right ill take a bfp whenever i can get it if its not this month ill take the next one every month is another chance to learn what is my usual now. Also last month i spotted before af so gonma start looking for signs of that and i can also note if she shows sore boobs kicking in around 11 dpo


----------



## Braven05

Happy Christmas Eve everyone :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

You to braven


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok now dh says he sees something faint then he says he dont so who f*^<'( knows super over this tww and this cycle


----------



## Hannah1029

Merry Christmas Eve ladies. 

Wanna, call me crazy but I seriously feel like I see something on that frer. But I warned you about my line eyes lol. 

Yes I was really happy how high my temp when back up this morning but still not getting my hopes up and I decided I'm not going to test unless I'm late. I'd rather see AF than bfn.

Anyways, I hope everyone has an awesome Christmas eve! <3


----------



## Cppeace

Like I said I'm pretty sure I see a shadow so it's def still not over and yeah I know this 2ww is already getting on my nerves. 

So when would you be late Hannah?

Merry Christmas/ Happy holidays all :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Now he is back to saying he sees a line and even proceeded to show me where so either something super faint or indent we will see monday i guess 

Hannah def dont blame you on waiting to test the bfn have been a real debbie downer lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

I just hate how when you upload the pics they lose all the clarity and quality makes it harder to show something that is already barely visible


----------



## Cppeace

yes it does suck how often pale lines don't show on pics :(


----------



## ginabina

Ah, that's what I'm doing Hannah. Waiting until I'm late to test.. rather have AF than see a bfn.

Wanna, yeah when I click the picture the quality gets a little pixel-y.

Happy Christmas Eve :D


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm expecting AF on the 28th so if shes a no show I'll be testing on the 29th


----------



## Cppeace

Alright, WEll Fingers cross af is on vacation for 9 months :) :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Think i got a better pic of it
 



Attached Files:







1482600157109.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/wanna%2012dpo%20test.jpg
Inverted I def see a little something... Regular something def catches my eye.


----------



## Hannah1029

There is definitely something on the invert


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg im getting excited but know i shouldnt it could still be indent


----------



## Cppeace

Those are terrible about them but I sure hope not. That spotting made me think it was your month.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know if it wouldnt have been for the spotting i wouldnt have started trstimg early probaly wouldnt have tested at all cause last month no testing just waited on af


----------



## wannanewbaby

My dh says he sees it on invert to so that makes me feel less crazy and you guys see it to cant wait for monday now it cant come fast enough if she doesnt show testing resumes tuesday


----------



## ginabina

I saw something faint on the regular picture but wasn't sure.. then I scrolled down and saw the invert and saw the line right where I originally saw it. Give it a couple more days!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I don't think I have ever waited on AF since TTC I have though tested on day AF was due and got a BFN and AF started within minutes lol
I always expect a negative that was why when I saw a positive after 2 months of every other day seeing a negative I thought I was nuts and seeing things. Then my guy was like nope- that's a line- no doubt. lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna I really think you will get your bfp soon!!

I've honestly had breast pain since 1dpo same as last cycle so I'm thinking I'm out for the month


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you gina i hope it shows on tuesday!! 

And cppeace i totally get the bfn thing after 20 cycles of bfn i almost passed out seeing a bfp


----------



## Cppeace

I dunno Hanna, that temp up is a good sign. If it stays at that temp or higher that would be a triphasic chart which happens often in BFP charts! It's like 80% of triphasic ends in a bfp!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah dont think that plenty of women get a bfp even with sore breast from day one


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea that could be a implantation dip


----------



## ginabina

I will die if I start AF while I'm on this airplane :rofl:


----------



## wannanewbaby

That would be terrible fx it at least waits till after landimg


----------



## Cppeace

lol Well the altitude causes things to pop don'tcha know lol


----------



## Cppeace

HmmI just read something that I can't figure out the reason for. I found out in my research when you are pregnant you produce more fluid in your lungs. I'm trying to figure out why. No wonder pregnant women are easier to get short of breath...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow that does make sense and maybe why alot feel congested i know while pregnant witb my son i constantly felt like i was sick and my nose was clogged


----------



## Cppeace

Well I was looking up why women were short of breath in the first trimester and found out that more lung fluid is produced but no ones knows why that I can find. It's prolly just a side product of putting off chemical to produce more cervical fluid. Who knows... I do know that since ovulation my lungs have been heavier and I'm stuffy.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Was playing with different effect on my phone with the pic of my test this one is called sketch art look how it drew in the line!!
 



Attached Files:







1482607571203.jpg
File size: 88.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hope its a good sign for you cppeace


----------



## Cppeace

lol Yes there is def something on that test. FX it is just either an unusually insensitive FR or your hcg just isn't quite there yet.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im just nervous if i get a bfp this late and still faint is something gonna be wrong with the baby or is it gonna be a chemical and thats why i feel pregant but the test wont give a solid positive


----------



## wannanewbaby

If i do get a bfp doesnt seem like that spotting was ib seems like i implanted later than thay


----------



## Cppeace

A chemical is always possible, low hcg does not mean anything is wrong with the forming babe. It generally means that that particular placenta in the making is simply producing less hcg. It is not very rare to not get a positive until 16,18,20 or even later. People just see so many early positives they think it is weird to get the positives late. Most medical sites say not to even test until you are a week or more late.


----------



## Cppeace

No That spotting still could have been IB. Like I said every pregnancy is different and some just produce less hcg.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok cppeace want to run an idea by you this is my app that tracks my cycle is has me as having a 28 day cycle but im usually 29 anyway the day i had the strong cramping it felt just like when i use to o before my son and mirena super painful and to one side had the bleeding what if that was o pain and o spotting that would mean im only 8 dpo and would still give me a 11 day lp but i did see the little bit of ewcm the day before the app predicted o
 



Attached Files:







1482608106427.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cppeace

It is possible that it could have been ovulation spotting. If you ovulated at what you are thinking is 6dpo then you BD 3 days before and 1 day after. That is possible timing. 2 days and 1 day before is the most preferred but sperm can stay alive 5 days if they have the cm to support it. 
When did you used to ovulate? That usually doesn't change too much unless stressed(Which is why I have no idea why I ovulated so early. ) 
We just have to wait and see Wanna. I still have a positive feeling for you though. When you get a bfp you should investein the weeks hpt to see what it says lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

I think i might have ovulated on the 16th which is cycle day 18 not the 18 th i really wish i remembered lol i had the same app then but it didnt bring up my old cycles for some reason i wish it would have like you said i guess we will see if i get bfp before my son my ovulation pain was excrutiating like laying on my side holding it painful to walk you dont want to move the whole 9 yards then within 15 to 30 min gone as fast as it came and thats exactly what happened on the 16th


----------



## Cppeace

wow , yeah I get ovulation pain an dit can last for hours for me but even when it's strong it isn't debilitating. But yeah once the ovulation actually happens the pain is instantly gone.. Sometimes some echo mild pressure in the tubes but no real pain ..It's always like flipping a switch lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

I dont know why mine is so painful hope its not a sign of a worse problem


----------



## Cppeace

Oh I doubt it is- everyone's is different. Some women's lasts days, only get it after ovulation or get it from bot ovaries every month. Mine is very predictable lol


----------



## Cppeace

I found this very interesting. :

The early pregnancy factor

The early pregnancy factor or EPF is a imuno-suppressant protein and has been detected in mammals right after conception. Its function is to prevent the immune system from attacking the new embryo. Research carried out on human embryos showed positive results within 48 hrs after conception.

Pregnancy symptoms 48 hrs after conception?

Some women just know right away when they are pregnant. Also, a large percentage of women start to feel pregnancy symptoms very early on, even as early as a few days after conception. Health professionals will tell you that this is not possible since implantation hasn't occurred yet. However, in light of the research done on the early pregnancy factor, it could indeed be possible! The imuno-suppressant functions of the EPF could cause pregnancy symptoms to occur especially if your body is more sensitive to this protein. Morning sickness, in particular, has been linked to immunity suppression


----------



## wannanewbaby

Looked at my app and i didnt have ewcm till cd 18 last month also so looking good to that being o pain and o spotting good lord i have been testing way to early!! If im right im only 8 or 9 dpo now lol


----------



## Cppeace

then your still waaay in it lol :)


----------



## ginabina

Merry Christmas, ladies!! All the best! <3


----------



## wannanewbaby

Merry christmas!its 9:15 am where i live and my 2 year old is still sleeping lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Merry Christmas everyone!! I hope you all have a blessed day. 

Wanna, that's super funny about your son lol when did he finally wake up?


----------



## wannanewbaby

About 10 30 but we did go to families house last night he played super hard and was up way later than usual but he is done opening and seems super pleased


----------



## wannanewbaby

How is everyone feeling today?? My breast are still sore anf checked cervix still about medium soft its soft all around edges only firm in middle might have been slighty higher did seem harder to reach. Besides that feeling some light cramping me and dh bd last night and there was very very little brown but nothung today af due tomorrow we will see


----------



## Braven05

Merry Christmas ladies! I hope you have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Cppeace

Hi all. I'm feeling kinda off still. Very stuffy and sneezing, some almost cramps going on, on and off headache, some muscle cramps here and there. 
Fingers still crossed for you Wanna. 
:dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sounds promising cppeace i really hope she stays away tomorrow!!


----------



## Cppeace

Me Too Wanna. 
I am so congested and sneezy! It sucks but if conception happened EPF is going on it lowered my immune system and that's why I'm fighting off something. Ugh... Almost have heart burn now. I never get heart burn. I don't think I have had it in more than a decade.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I had a little heartburn after eating pizza earlier but im still not convinced af is coming got a big pimple on my face which usually happens with af so we will see


----------



## Cppeace

The acne is generally caused by a drop of progesterone. Which that can just be a lull between surges or can me oncoming AF


----------



## Hannah1029

I hope you ladies are doing well and had a great holiday. 10 dpo today and my boobs are killing me lol but no nipple pain and not muxh of anything else. Forgot to take my temp this morning pretty upset about that lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

My boobs are also killing me hannah the only thing that really has me holding onto hope


----------



## Cppeace

I'm getting some really odd sensations around the uterus.


----------



## wannanewbaby

What is dpo now??


----------



## Cppeace

5dpo, so a little early for sure


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea could be but they say implantation is possible at 6 so could be something


----------



## Cppeace

I believe the uterus can prepare itself for implantation. So, that me but I'm feeling. Who knows.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace, have you heard of woman having sore breast but not nipples and getting a bfp? It always seems like nipple pain is a must when it comes to a bfp


----------



## Hannah1029

Also, if my lp is 13 days when do you think my bbt would begin to call. 10dpo toda


----------



## Cppeace

The temp fall is different for everyone. Some get it 2 days before AF, some 1 day before and some not till the day it is to start, and a rare few don't even get a temp drop at all. 

As for the breast/nipple pain, that is totally a woman by women thing. Some women don't get sensative breasts or nipples and get a BFP. Everyone has different symptoms, some none at all.


----------



## ginabina

I think I've decided to test on Tuesday as it would be CD28 and our 2 year anniversary. Oh boy, oh boy. I hope this is it! ^_^


----------



## wannanewbaby

That sounds like a plan gina!! 

Hannah dont beleive that nipple and breast pain stuff i had no sore breast or nipples when i got my bfp with my son that didnt show up till a few days later 

Afm its 9am af isnt here yet but she has all day to come rain on my parade


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Well, Wanna it doesn't sound like af is giving you any symptoms. I again got less sleep. My temp would have been higher but I won't adjust it today.
So congested and sneezy sigh


----------



## wannanewbaby

I woke up with a sore throat but my son has a cold so not sure if its a symptom or im just getting what he has i am cramping slighty but i have been having thayt every morning for a week this is tmi but i reached up towards my cervix a little with some toilet paper and no sign of blood but there is still plenty of time for her to show also breast still sore


----------



## wannanewbaby

In the old messages of mine i found i was complaining of cold symptoms before my bfp with son so could be a good sign


----------



## Cppeace

It's very common for women to get sick in successful conception 2ww. Once the sperm and egg join it puts out a signal to your body to lower it's immune system so that the forming embryo isn't attacked and has a shot to attach. I rarely get sick but I def have some kinda cold now :(


----------



## ginabina

Peace, what are your thoughts/research regarding taking prenatal vitamins before bfp or early on in tww? I've been reading posts that it helps the body prepare for pregnancy before even receiving a bfp


----------



## Cppeace

Gina, I don't believe it helps you get a bfp. I would recommend only taking natural ones and folate, not folic acid. Whether doing it before or after your bfp doesn't make a lot of difference to me. Folate is readily absorbed, unlike folic acid. Folate is helpful in the building of the nervous system and early stuff. I would recommend starting to take it no later than 3 weeks after getting a bfp for best use of babe. The sooner the better, though.


----------



## ginabina

Always with the quickness, peace! Thanks :D


----------



## Cppeace

You're welcome,Gina. I hang around here a lot. Always glad to help. :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Checked cp at regular time is higher than usual and kinda hard also having alot of watery cm vs the creamy i have been dont think its looking good


----------



## Cppeace

Watery is what I get before AF, but for some women it's a good sign. High CP is a good thing. Firm is meh. All you can do is wait and see. :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea it basically gave me no info lol the high thing suprised me though


----------



## Hannah1029

11dpo today and feeling super nauseous this morning out of nowhere. Maybe from all the junk I ate yesterday lol. I'm thinking about testing soon its too hard to resist. My temp when down a little but still well above coverline so we shall see


----------



## Cppeace

You're temp still looks great Hannah. Not triphasic but still looking great. The early nausea can be a good sign or like you said just from eating unusual stuff... 11dpo - you can test anytime you re ready.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah you know we support the decision to test lol but only if you really want to i think your looking good


----------



## Hannah1029

I may do it in the morning. All I have in a wondfo. Would that be sensitive enough for 11dpo?


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah wondfos are generally considered pretty sensitive. Go for it if you feel it!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg hannah im so excited to see the test tomorrow!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Have a feeling af will show tomorrow last month was 29 day cycle and tomorrow will be cd 29 month before that was only 24 but that was first one after iud removal


----------



## wannanewbaby

My god i am so tired right now literally keep yawning and can barely keep eyes open still no blood no spotting and no more cramps since this morning guess we will see in the morning now i feel like i got to wait tomorrow to since its the cycle day i started last month


----------



## Cppeace

Well Wanna the exhaustion is def positive sign for high progesterone. Still have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Found my bbt so will start temping next month, but when do i start when af is done or during??


----------



## Cppeace

If you get Af, it's best to start temping after the bleeding is done or about done. Your temp can be all over during AF.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok thank you i have a account on ff from years ago hopefully i can remember log in and get this going that way i can figure out when o is for sure


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds good, but I still don't count you out yet lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im not but thought today was be my clue yes or no but now realize i kinda need to wait tomorrow to feel like this wait has been forever long


----------



## Cppeace

it always is...


----------



## ginabina

I just had some very, very light spotting. Think AF will start tomorrow also :/


----------



## Cppeace

sorry Gina :(


----------



## wannanewbaby

So sorry gina :( im thinking tomorrow for me also


----------



## Hannah1029

Gina, I'm sorry. I hate when AF makes her unwelcome visits. 
I should get AF by wednesday, so I'm right there with ya!
So tired today even after getting like 9 hrs of sleep last night. Thinking that must be a sign of AF gearing up to make her apperance


----------



## wannanewbaby

Very good signs hannah


----------



## Cppeace

No, the tiredness is a sign of high progesterone. Still a good sign, Hannah and Wanna!


----------



## wannanewbaby

We went and ate mexican and have horrible nausea now


----------



## wannanewbaby

Just peed and randomly checked cp again still high but felt softer know i cant trust that but that nausea caught me off gaurd only was able to eat like 6 bites of my food


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna I went out to lunch as well and I feel super nauseous too. When did you start getting sick when you were pg with your son?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Not till 5 weeks


----------



## Hannah1029

Did you have severe morning sickness or more mild? Everyone in my family was sick throughout their entire pregnancy. Hopefully that's not how I'll be


----------



## Cppeace

Still definitely not out! To me that is a great couple signs there Wanna!


----------



## Cppeace

Everyone and every pregnancy is different when it comes to symptoms, including morning sickness/ Nausea. My mother had zero symptoms with any of her pregnancies. My big sis got pretty nauseous, but she also was on some meds for her issues. I remember only small bouts of nausea when I was actually pregnant and it was unconfirmed.


----------



## wannanewbaby

From 5 to 9 was pretty bad i wasnt physically vomiting but the nausea was dibilitating the only thing that didnt make me feel terrible was dry cherios lived on them for a month after the nausea went away the heartburn kicked in and stayed till he was born took more zantac than i can count


----------



## wannanewbaby

Not gonna lie starting to feel a little more hopeful but not convinced lol would be awesome to get a bfp tomorrow as my mom will get into town that night problem no test lol but think hubby will need some sodas sure i can convince him for a cheepie or 2


----------



## Cppeace

lol- well tomorrow you will be late so that is more than enough excuse.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea if it doesnt show within an hour or 2 pf being awake i will feel good usually always shows some sign of coming in mornings


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, mine likes to show either just before I wake or within a couple hours of being up too usually.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok i know i dont have a chart or a cover line but decided to take my temp when i woke up it was 98.42 dont that sound like the temp you have when af is coming?


----------



## ginabina

I've never ever had back pain during AF (or at all, for that matter)... but, this is excruciating! :sad2:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww in sorry gina :( can you take something to help or try a heating pad on it


----------



## Braven05

Wanna, CD 1 my temp was 98.15 and CD 2 it dropped all the way down to 97.48. My CD 1 temps used to drop immediately the day I started down into the 97 range...but seems things have changed a bit for me now. It's really hard to base anything on one random temp though, as even in pregnancy your temps can fluctuate quite a bit.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks braven i figured i couldnt think much into it but since i found the themometer i will def be temping next cycle if af shows


----------



## ginabina

I'll be temping starting tomorrow; also got a refill for Femara to start CD3; and then the nurse told me she wants to schedule an ultrasound for CD3 to check everything out?


----------



## wannanewbaby

All that sounds good gina fx all goes great and that you can be succesful this cycle


----------



## ginabina

Thanks, wanna! Still no AF for you? that's potentially good news! :)

Braven -- heading into fertile period soon? Did the SA come back well as you expected?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Its only 10 am here but so far no af im keeping fx she stays away


----------



## ginabina

Peace, any research/wisdom regarding AF's containing ewcm?


----------



## Braven05

Gina I am CD 7 today, took my last dose of Femara. Not sure when O day will be. Haven't heard anything yet regarding the SA. Hoping to hear something today. Offices were all closed yesterday.


----------



## Cppeace

Gina, af is caused by progesterone plummeting and estrogen being dominate so yes ewcm and watery are common just before and during af.

Wanna since you don't know you average pre or post ovulation temp that temp means nothing lol. If you average pre ovulation temp is 98.2 then yes that could signal oncoming af. If your avg pre ovulation temp is generally 97.7 then that temp is still looking great. 

I decided to go ahead and adjust my temps for my lack of sleep this last week but I slept fine last night and have a straight drop. I felt very warm going to bed so dunno what's up. Starving this morning though.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Could be implantation dip fx


----------



## Cppeace

We shall see. I'm not holding my breath lol


----------



## Hannah1029

My temp was the exact same as yesterday and AF is due tomorrow. Honestly I think my BBT is broken because it has given me 97.90 so may times this cycle but I have had to adjust a couple time for temping too early


----------



## Hannah1029

Anyone have any suggestions for a more accurate BBT? I have the one from target and have only read bad reviews. I mean really, what are that chaces of getting the same exact temp multiple times??


----------



## wannanewbaby

I wish i could help with that hannah but im really no help with temp stuff still no af but feeling crampy we will see


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna I'm feeling super crampy today too. Looks like AF will be here tomorrow


----------



## wannanewbaby

No hannah i remember having cramps with my son that were just like af even made the comment one time that it felt like af could start any second and here he is


----------



## Cppeace

Basically most bbt thermometers are fine. You prolly just have that bbt. I know I have had times 4 out of 6 temps will be the same or only off by .02 or something. Shouldn't be big changes in temp unless your sleep was bad or you get a surge of one chemical or the other. I got my bbt thermometer from amazon and occasionally I check it with a regular thermometer to make sure they are pretty close with each other. 

I'm getting some tight, almost feel like tired muscle cramps from the right side of uterus area- illogical to be implantation related since I ovulated from left side. 

AF like Cramps Hannah mean nothing without AF. Many women feel they are getting AF right up until seeing that BFP! 

Neither of you are out yet!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Went pee checked cervix at normal time it is high and medium soft cant believe i havent tested since saturday lol im dying to pee on something


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, when are you going to test next? I was going to test this morning but I wimped out lol I will probably cry next bfn I see lol I'm so emotional the past couple days


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace looks like you had a pretty good dip today, maybe implantation?


----------



## Braven05

Hannah, just as a side note, I'm finding my cycles way crampier on femara than before/normally. I did have AF type cramps when I conceived my daughter. They were pretty intense up until 9 weeks, but I'm basically cramping from Oday until AF comes on femara. Must be something to do with the medication.


----------



## wannanewbaby

If its not here in a few hours im willing to waste and .88 walmart cheapie and see what shows up. Emotional is a good sign i understand not wanting to see the bfn dont test unless your sure you can handle it ttc is very rough i totally get it


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah, high emotion was my biggest sign that I might be actually pregnant. I would cry at the drop of a hat and act like small issues were the end of the world. 

Possible implantation I suppose but who knows. I do know I feel like I'm freezing today when I was very hot when I went to bed last night.


----------



## Hannah1029

Now my bb's feel like they are starting to hurt less ugh lol never thought that I would wish to be in pain haha. Honestly at the point I would be just delighted to be throwing up and all that good stuff. I never spot or anything before AF so I don't really even get any type of warning. If my temp is still up tomorrow I will test


----------



## Cppeace

Your temp is still good and the really early pregnancy symptoms are usually very up and down. I def am not counting you out.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Its bfp!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







1482874402444.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## wannanewbaby

Darker now that it sat
 



Attached Files:







1482875491715.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Cppeace

Oh My Gosh Wanna! I knew it! Congrats!


----------



## Braven05

Congrats Wanna!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you so much i cant believe it only took 2 cycles. Now you and hannah need to get yours and join me. Not gonna lie im nervous as hell once i hear and heartbeat i will relax that 7 week loss makes me nervous no matter how many healthy ones i have


----------



## ginabina

Yay!! Very happy for you!!


----------



## Cppeace

Like I told Galyna, Wanna, early losses happen about 1 in 5 times and usually are not preventable or caused by anything you do or don't do. Just know that you are pregnant right now,be hopeful and take it one day at a time! 
Congrats and FX for a sticky bean!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you so much im nit going anywhere anytime soon i want to follow the rest of you ladies journeys. Im gonna do exaclty what you said im gonna be happy for each day i get with this baby amd hope that in the end we have a beautiful baby (hopefully girl) to take home


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I dunno I kinda feel another boy for you lol we shall see lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Either way boys are super fun


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I bet they are.


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna omg I am so so so happy for you thats amazing!!!!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, did you continue to have creamy cm or did it change?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Honestly the other day i mentioned it got kimda watery and seemed to dry up im still kinda dry except when i check my cp i will have creamy cm on my finger but none really making it to undies so not waht i expected and dont let them cramps fool you im still cramping now


----------



## Hannah1029

Do your boobs hurt yet? And do the cramps feel like AFis coming?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes boobs started about 2 days ago but barely hurt then last night the intensity picked up the cramps fluctuate some feel like af others feel very minor


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mighty quite in here how you feeling hannah?? When is af due? You gonna test or wait it out?


----------



## Cppeace

lol I'm always here unless asleep or really busy with work. Yep, I want to see Hannah's test tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Hannah1029

Im feeling okay cramps have eased off. If my temp is still up tomorrow I may test. Last cycle I had a 13 day lp and tomorrow is 13dpo I just want tjat bfp so bad. Today I still have a little bit of creamy cm but only up towards the cervix and last cycle on the day before AF I had really watery cm so maybe thats a good sign


----------



## Cppeace

overall your chances still sound good to me hon :) I've been many's good luck charm this month


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace if my lp was 13 days last cycle do you think it will be again this time? Or can it vary?


----------



## Hannah1029

You must be a psychic or something lol you totally called it that wanna was gonna get her bfp


----------



## wannanewbaby

I think lp is always suppose to be the same, does your af usually show in the morning?


----------



## Cppeace

For most women, yes, your lp should remain the same, not deviating more than a day or two.


----------



## Cppeace

I am semi psychic for sure- always have been. I described the woman my bff was going to marry almost 2 years before he met her and the woman my friend Matt would marry over 8 months before he met her. I've foreseen a great many things. But that is neither hear nor there.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thats awesome cppeace i def believe in that stuff use to see a psychic lady once a year she was usually right on point, hope you are right about hannah to!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

We will have to see if you get it right about being boy lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes AF usually shows in the morning for me. Last cycle I tested the morning of 13dpo got a bfn and AF started with in minutes


----------



## Cppeace

lol We shall see for sure.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well fx doesnt happen this time


----------



## Braven05

Good luck Hannah. Fingers crossed for a bfp for you. I know generally lp is the same but you should keep in mind that you are on fertility meds and your body may be adjusting to those still so lp could fluctuate. 

Hopefully this is your cycle as well though!


----------



## Hannah1029

Just took my temp and its 97.18 all the way down to pre o temp so looks like AF will be here today. Super upsetting:( today is going to be a rough day lol.


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, now I'm thinking the same things that if it was going to work it would have by now.


----------



## Hannah1029

Just decided that everytime AF shows I'm getting a new pair of shoes to soften the blow lol


----------



## ginabina

Sorry to hear Hannah :( At least you know you have ovulated, that's happy news at least! How often did you BD this cycle? Every other day was what was recommended by my doctor.

Braven--while taking Femara, was your AF heavier this time around?

Today is CD2 and (tmi) I filled a regular tampon within 2 hours this morning to the point where I'm glad I had on a pantyliner as a precaution.


----------



## ginabina

Hannah1029 said:


> Just decided that everytime AF shows I'm getting a new pair of shoes to soften the blow lol

OMG! GENIUS! :haha:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah so sorry :( but the shoe idea is genius!! Maybe talk to your doc about trying something else but you might just need to give it more time


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes I decided that me and DH will BD every other day during my fertile window the cycle instead of everyday.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Also maybe a day or two after i always hear people say that


----------



## Braven05

I'm sorry Hannah it sucks. Don't give up on it yet. The femara bfp thread on babycenter shows lots of people successful on their 3rd round and even 4th or 5th. Not time to lose hope yet. 

Gina, I have not found AF to be heavier or longer. I was actually surprised this month because my lining was kind of thick according to the u/s I had.


----------



## Cppeace

Aww sorry Hannah. It's coming for you, hon. It won't be much longer till you see that bfp!


----------



## Hannah1029

Thanks ladies, def going to need some retail therapy today lol. 
My GP is starting me on 500mg of metformin so hopefully that will help.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have my fx soooo tight for you hannah for next cycle you will get that new year bfp


----------



## Braven05

I think the Met will help Hannah! Obviously it hasn't helped me get a bfp but it definitely did something hormone/cycle-wise. Before I started taking the Met my cycles were unpredictable - sometimes 31/32 days and sometimes 35-39 days. I was also spotting throughout my cycle. After about 3/4 months of the Met the spotting stopped and my cycles got shorter and more predictable. 

Just keep in mind that it can be rough on your stomach and may take some getting used to. I've had an awful response to it but not everyone does. Usually the side effects only last for a couple of weeks and then get better. Mine have not subsided after 6 months. I wouldn't take the stuff if I didn't have a good reason (i.e., TTC) for taking it! Make sure you take it with meals and try to avoid high carb/high fat meals.


----------



## wannanewbaby

She is lucky to have you here braven hope to see more bfps in this group soon


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, has the metformin helped you lose weight at all? I was really thin my entire life and have recently put on a few pounds.

The stomach problems you are talking about, did it make you throw up or what exactly? 

Still no AF. I'm really annoyed because clearly theres no chance of a pregnancy and I just want to get on with the next cycle. 

I wanted to ask you ladies your opinion on something. 

I had my IUD removed on April 6th and this is what my cycles were like following:

1st cycle: 51 days

2nd cycle: 50 days

3rd cycle: 70 days

4th cycles: 32 days

5th cycle: (1st femara round) 32 days 

6th cycle (2nd femara round) 30 days 

Do you think my cycles were too long prior to starting the femara to have been o'ing at all?


----------



## Braven05

I don't think they were too long for Femara, they're getting shorter and more regular which is a good sign. 

As for Metformin, I was already losing weight at the time I started taking it so I don't know if it helped me lose any weight. It does for some people though.

As for the side effects. Mostly diarrhea...like really bad. Heartburn as well and stomach upset. Should settle down for you after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hannah1029

Are you taking 500mg or 1000mg braven?


----------



## ginabina

I've read a few posts where ladies have taken Metformin with a small snack at night due to the side effects. That way they kind of sleep through it.


----------



## Braven05

I'm taking 1000 mg 2x a day which is probably why it's so bad. It doesn't matter what I eat, when I eat, when I take it. The side effects are just always there unfortunately.


----------



## Hannah1029

I see well maybe the 500mg wont be so bad then


----------



## Hannah1029

My temp went down but still no AF?? where is this ugly b*tch lol if you're coming to ruin my month at least do it in a timely manner!


----------



## wannanewbaby

You sure nothing messed your temp up?


----------



## Hannah1029

Its possible but I don't think so. I tested today anyways and i'm 99% sure it was bfn:(


----------



## Cppeace

Some women get the temp drop the day before they get AF. It may not arrive until tomorrow. It may also be a fluke temp- they happen.


----------



## Hannah1029

I have creamy cm still it's weird


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well if she dont show today guess we will know by tenp tomorrow


----------



## ginabina

I had very wet, creamy cm up until AF this cycle &#128532;


----------



## Braven05

Me too with the exception of one or two days :(


----------



## Cppeace

WEll ladies my cm is still creamy, my cervix is fairly low and medium, feels kinda gritty in there which is new, feeling cramps on and off, backache on and off, sinus headache on and off... Insomnia half came back last night so temp is again adjust but was higher in either case. My congestion is way less- I'm very tired.. YAWN...


----------



## wannanewbaby

All that sounds good cppeace and that rise is fantastic!!


----------



## Cppeace

Well the actual temp was only about half the rise but I was again up early boo! I miss sleeping in so much!


----------



## Hannah1029

Still havimg creamy cm and no AF. Look a wondfo and I see some sort of shadow but I think evap because I took another and it was 100% bfn.

I mean it's not even possible to be pregnant with a temp that low is it?


----------



## Cppeace

Well my case was very rare but my temps were all over the place when I was pregnant so yeah, it is possible but not very likely would be my best answer.


----------



## Cppeace

For example: Let's Play locate when Cppeace conceived cause this was the chart it happened on lol 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/limbo%20preg%20cycle.png


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry to keep posting my test i feel like its rude but really want to know if they look ok feel like one from this morning is lighter one on left yesterday about 2 hour old evening time right is fmu probaly 7 hour hold
 



Attached Files:







1482979880030.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hannah1029

Do you know if it possible to ovulate but not concieve and still not get a period?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Idk much about chart cppeace but yes that looks insane


----------



## Hannah1029

They look good to be. Youre like 14 or 15 dpo today?


----------



## Cppeace

Neither being Fmu, one day apart they look fine lol They shouldn't be really much if any darker in 1 day.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Todays was fmu and your right but after my loss im so paranoid im pretty sure now that the bad cramps i had and spotting was o so that makes me 12 dpo


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah, no you can not: ovulate, not conceive and not get a period. You ovulate, that releases the progesterone rushes, then you wouldn't conceive, the progesterone would keep pulsing cause it's prepping the uterus lining for possible implantation. Implantation wouldn't happen and the progesterone would peter out, estrogen going dominant again and then your uterine lining begins to disolve and shed and AF is triggered.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I dont have anymore test so thats probaly a good thing although i think a digital would make me feel better.

Hannah im pretty sure if you ovulate you get a period but im not positive i havent done to much research on that


----------



## Cppeace

Well, either way for 12dpo those are fine lines Test again in 2 days should be much darker.


----------



## Cppeace

Get a weeks one in a couple days , that will make you feel much better.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I think i will thanks guys for helping chill me out


----------



## wannanewbaby

How is everyone here today??


----------



## Cppeace

I slept pretty well, my temp needed no adjustment today yay! I don't currently feel cold or overly congested-so far so good.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Your temps still look great!!


----------



## Cppeace

If I go with non adjusted temps today is the highest since 2dpo. So that is pretty positive to me.


----------



## Cppeace

See this is my chart with no adjustments for waking early.

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/Screenshot_2016-12-29-08-35-58.png


----------



## Hannah1029

My temp was the exact same as yesterday. I'm jusy confused on how there can be such a big temp drop and no AF


----------



## Hannah1029

It was weird because at 4:20 am my temp was at 97.60 and I adjusted it and came out to 97.82 but then I went back to bed and tempted and it came to 97.18 at 5:30


----------



## Cppeace

If your you'd been sleeping at least 4 hours you can keep that first temp if you like. I've been getting very changing temps like that too. I don't really have an answer.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Def very strange hannah i might do some research on your situation 

Cppeace i def think your temp is positive


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm super frusterated the nurse advice line at my gyn is completely clueless she didn't even know what a luteal phase was! 

And then this morning I called again and spoke to a diferrent lady I explained to her that I had a progesterone draw at 7dpo that clearly confirmed O and that I am now 14dpo with no positive pregnancy test or AF and she told me that it could just be an irregular cycle. That doesnt make any sense to me. If I had high progetersone levels that dropped out to give me a low bbt than I should have started my period from progesterone withdrawl.


----------



## Cppeace

it depends on how fast your uterine lining dissolves/ sheds. It can take up to 48 hours after progesterone plummets. Most of the medical community is clueless about the particulars of ttc.


----------



## Hannah1029

Maybe I didn't build up a uterine lining for some reason


----------



## 28329

Hannah, im still stalking this thread, quietly. I have had many cycles where i have had 3 days of plummeting temps before af showed her ugly face. It is very frusrating. Many factors can make a difference with your temps. Sorry you're struggling with the wait. Temping brings so much frusration. 

Congratulations on the bfp wannanewbaby.


----------



## Cppeace

You built that lining. Every woman does. Some women's temp drops sooner. This is your first month temping. You don't know your pattern yet.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you 

Sorry your still not getting your answers hannah


----------



## Hannah1029

Stupid question probobly lol but lets say AF starts at 15dpo, so your 15dpo actually turns into cd 1, so your lp would be 14 days then correct?


----------



## Cppeace

That's correct Hannah. You LP is the days between ovulation and AF. AF marks CD1.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace do you know what the stats collumn means on ff?


----------



## Cppeace

I am not sure, no. It has likea count down to test day but the color coding, no I am not sure. This is first time I've ever used FF. I prefer Ovuview but am using FF mostly for ya'll to seethe chart lol


----------



## Hannah1029

AF finally arrived


----------



## Cppeace

So, nowvyou know your temp can drop 2 days early. Sorry AF got you but at least you're learning your bbt pattern. You will get for bfp soon, I am sure!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry she showed but i know your happy to get next cycle on the road really hope the new medicines get you a bfp i will be sticking aroumd to see how it turns out and symptom spot with you


----------



## Hannah1029

How are you feeling wanna?


----------



## Cppeace

My cervix is higher than it was yesterday, so maybe a good sign for me .. maybe


----------



## wannanewbaby

I havent checked mine in several days but it was high after my bfp but not as soft as i expected 

Hannah i feel pretty good nausea gets me every evening boobs stoll pretty tender but not nearly as tored as i thougbt i woild be


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace when are you going to test?


----------



## Cppeace

I will prolly cave and test tomorrow, but I don't expect to see anything. Feeling some pre AF pressures.


----------



## Braven05

So we got the SA results back and in addition to dealing with my own broken body, we're also dealing with low morphology as well. So yay. Feeling hopeless now.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Braven. Diet and supplements can help with healthy sperm. Maca is great for sure.


----------



## Braven05

We bought some vitamin D, C, E and lycopene. It's just depressing.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm sure it is. Hopefully, he starts the supplements and his next SA looks great!


----------



## wannanewbaby

So sorry to hear that braven hope the things you got help and that you get better results next time


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm concerned about my DH's sperm quality now too..


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah, a SA test is cheap and easy or you could get a kit on amazon that will at least give you a count- won't tell you quality but quantity. Unless he is high stress, constantly overheating that area, using a laptop or similar wireless device on the area alot or it's genetic it isn't likely.


----------



## Hannah1029

None of that applies to him but his diet is horrible he is like a sugar addict lol


----------



## Braven05

I just realized that our results may be skewed some. Finding some articles that say long periods of abstinence can affect sperm quality. We DTD on CD 19 and the analysis wasn't done until CD 3, which is 13 days later. No ejaculation in between.


----------



## Hannah1029

And Braven, I'm super sorry about the poor results. Hopefully the vitamins can improve the quality and get you your bfp


----------



## Cppeace

Hi sugar isn't great Hannah, but it shouldn't cause a sperm issue, especially in a young guy. 

Braven, yes going that long can cause inaccurate results. For health sperm is best being released at least weekly.


----------



## Braven05

Yeah so we screwed up lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Cppeace im dying to hear about your test?!


----------



## Hannah1029

Same here cppeace


----------



## Cppeace

BFN No surprises here 11dpo, AF should arrive tomorrow, the next day at the most.


----------



## wannanewbaby

:( well she isnt here yet so still a chance


----------



## Cppeace

No it isn't yet, cm isn't watery yet either so still not out, but unless my LP has adjusted again 12 dpo is my max lp. My LP has adjusted in the past and everything else about this cycle has been crazy so who knows.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace, I have been meaning to ask, do you temp orally or vaginally? And should I be charting during AF? I did last cycle but It's been nice to have a little break


----------



## Cppeace

I tep vaginally for better accuracy. I wait till AF is done to start temping.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Saw some pink spotting after a bm but not seeing anymore now or aroumd cervix so hopefully all is ok no serious cramping ir anything


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, I'm sure it's all okay. Especially if you aren't cramping or anything


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea i think its ok just gonna keep a super close eye on it with my miscarriage it started out as brown spotting didnt actually start cramping till a few days later


----------



## Cppeace

Spotting is pretty normal in early pregnancy. If concerned drink lots of water and eat some eggs to raise progesterone! Good luck. Hope no serious issue.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm hoping my temp goes up tomorrow- would be a good sign at least. We shall see. No sign of oncoming AF.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I got my fx cppeace for a temp rise so want to have someone join me in bfp!! And thank you for the advice will drink some water tonight and some eggs in morning i already had dinmer and i super full


----------



## Cppeace

Yep one of the main causes of early loss if not due to cellular issues is dehydration or progesterone drops so min 40 oz of water a day and try to sneak some progesterone packed eggs here and there.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea im kinda worried with just coming off the mirena is my lining and horomones healthy enough to sustain pregnancy


----------



## Cppeace

Well, you had a pretty normal cycle last one so it should be. You're gonna worry regardless, but if you're healthy enough to implant you should be healthy enough to grow the bean lol.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol one of two things is gonna happen this cycle if not pregnant. I'm either gonna have my shortest cycle ever (Avg 30-31 days) or I'm gonna have my longest LP charted lol.... Who want to place bets?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im voting shortest


----------



## Cppeace

lol that is the favorite to win but after my 40 day cycle last month I am not sure at all lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Your temp is back up!!


----------



## Braven05

Happy New Years ladies.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Happy new year!

Cppeace your chart is looking good!


----------



## Cppeace

Happy new year all.

Yep my temp went up a bit but hpt are decidedly negative. Boo!


----------



## Hannah1029

Well I hope you get your bfp or AF soon because limbo is the absolute worst.


----------



## wannanewbaby

&#55357;&#56897;


----------



## wannanewbaby

That was suppose to be a sad face


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Believe me, I know limbos suck. My 2+ month one took a lot of my sanity.


----------



## Braven05

2017...that means I'm into my 5th year of trying for baby #2...crazy. Never thought I'd be dealing with this at all. I really hope 2017 is our year, and all of yours still waiting for your BFPs as well.

I'm trying to stay positive and tell myself that this WILL be our year. CD 12 today...no signs of O yet, just been crampy a little on and off for the last couple of days. I don't have any opks and I started my Femara earlier so I'm really not sure when it might happen. We're just BDing every other day for now.


----------



## Cppeace

Braven, sorry it's been such a long haul for baby 2 but it is coming hon. This is your year!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Braven i really hope this is your year also every other day is what we always did to maybe this new year will brimg you all the luck you need


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, sorry its been such a long journey for you but It's good that you have a plan and I really believe this will be your year!


----------



## Hannah1029

Any ideas why I would be having ovary pain cd 3? Maybe the follicles beginning to grow?


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, Hannah, I'd say they are just starting to be stimulated. It's not concerning unless you get a lot of pain or several days of pains.


----------



## Cppeace

lol I'm not feeling anything AF like today. Cervix is medium height and texture. Still Creamy CM. Took another HPT this afternoon and thought so I saw a shadow and if I invert and tilt I see something slight but I'm just grasping at straws lol 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/12%20dpo%20later_1.jpg

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/12%20dpo%20later.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

I def see what your saying in both pics!! Omg cppeace i hope it gets darker!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol least I'm not the only crazy one seeing lines lol 
Thanks


----------



## wannanewbaby

I swear i see it in the regular pic better than the inverted


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I can see a shadow on the test in person but :shrug:

If the temp is still up in the morn I'll test again. 20 tests and a digi left lol I know I just counted em before I took the test this afternoon.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Fx the temp is still up tomorrow


----------



## Cppeace

Yep, if no AF tomorrow I will be late by LP but not late by cycle length until the 7th.


----------



## Hannah1029

I see something in both pics cppeace def looks like the start of something good. Hopefully your temp is still up in the morning.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cd and my period already seems to be coming to an end. Its generally 5 days


----------



## Braven05

My AF was a bit shorter on my second cycle of femara. Don't know if it's just coincidence. I'm usually 5 days or so. This month was 4 full days and 2 days of spotting.


----------



## Cppeace

I don't know much about Femera but several things can change your AF strength and length. Anything 3 days or more is healthy and normal


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey i say a shorter af is a positive side effect one of the many reasons i got rid of my mirena was 7 to 10 day af horrible!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Cppeace i see temp is still up!! Did you test again??


----------



## Cppeace

Lol you're just stalking my chart :p I hadn't posted anywhere, yet lol... 
Yes, more negative this morn.
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170102_083059.jpg
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170102_083318.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes you are so right i am stalking your chart lol and that test makes me mad as it was suppose to have lines!! Maybe your like other people who test better with afternoon urine


----------



## Cppeace

It's possible. I'll prolly test again this afternoon- we shall see ... I personally don't think I metabolize and excrete HCG correctly... was just hoping it was a one time issue but who knows.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well hopefully we see a little something again this afternoon would you ever decide to try a blood test if your limbo got long and you thought you were pregnant


----------



## Cppeace

No doctor would give me blood test last time when I was over a month late. They said I'd have to get a positive on a urine test first in office. I live in a fairly small town, but called 9 or 10 doctors here. None would test me.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow thats insane!!!


----------



## Cppeace

I agree especially I would be paying for it and it's not that expensive a thing. The same repeated words were "If the Home pregnancy test is negative you're not pregnant. You should come in for some birth control or the shot to bring on your period. "
Then when I miscarried it was " Oh you're just having a strong late period"
Then When I actually passed the underdeveloped fetus it was " Oh you just got pregnant later than you thought(Not physically possible without sex).

So, No doctor shall be seen again.


----------



## Hannah1029

Omg cppeace thats is so horrible! How frusterating that must have been. 

Today is cd and when I tempted this morning it was 97.84 lol so I knew that must be wrong so I didn't chart it. I'm going to start gemping vaginally tomorrow. Is it okay if I don't start charting til cd 5?


----------



## Cppeace

The temp can be all over the place the first 1-6 days of the cycle ... I generally start temping cd 4 or 5 but if they are way off they should be logged but discarded most of the time.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow that is so rude and horrible!! I got a similar experience with my miscarriage i went to doc for bleeding and he said was a miscarriage cause my cervix was closed no pain and bleeding light told me rest and no sex till 2nd tri so everyday bleeding picks up and turns more red he drew my blood at first visit tokd me to come back and few days after my 2nd draw and we will discuss results i go in also to do ultrasound wr try that and nothing literally empty uterus they say put bottoms back on and see doc while im in bathroom getting dressed feel this weird pressure sit on toilet and literally pass baby anf all call nurse in she tries to say just a large clot (sure) so see doc his exact words well im sure by now you know your having a miscarriage you will probaly bleed a few more weeks what birth control would you like. Needless to say never went back to him


----------



## Hannah1029

I bough a new bbt thermometer but this one seems to be a piece of crap too lol I took my temp 3 times in a row. First time I got 97.84 then 97.62 and then 97.57 lol all within a matter of 3 minutes.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, Wanna, Doctors can go ____ them self. They are not helpful and do not know enough about pregnancy, fertility or birth. It's a disease to them, not a natural state of being. If you don't fit the text book mold perfectly you are stupid, nuts or just a trouble maker. They can all go away.


----------



## Hannah1029

Wow wanna. I'm sorry you guys have had such bad experiences with doctors. I haven't ever experienced tgat but then again I'm young and never been pregnant. It's crazy to me how detached doctors can be from their patients like they honestly don't care. 

I have 2 big fears when ttc. 1, is that I will never be able to concieve or 2, never be able to carry a baby to term. I'm not sure which sounds worse to me


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah, if you hadn't moved majorly yes that bbt therm needs to be calibrated. Read your instruction manual to see how to calibrate it.


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah, your fears are common. I don't see either being a major issue for you.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes i was so terrified when i got pregnant with my son just swore the same thing would happen again went nuts over every little thing i felt anf lost count of the amount of test i took comparing lines it was silly and probaly helped me none yet here he is safe and sound and wild as ever and this pregnancy seems like it will be fine also so even if something terrible like miscsrriage happens to you it doesnt mean you wont get a beautiful baby to take home one day. I think you both will get bfps soon


----------



## Cppeace

Feeling some odd (not AF like) jabby feelings leftish side of uterus.


----------



## Cppeace

The afternoon bfn
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/13%20dpo%20late.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

Test arent cooperating


----------



## Hannah1029

How annoying! Maybe you implanted late


----------



## Cppeace

Anything is possible.


----------



## Cppeace

And after letting it sit for around 15-20 minutes I notice another shadow forming... No color that I see but a definite very very faint shadow. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/13dpo%20later2.jpg


----------



## Hannah1029

oh yes I def see something forming


----------



## Hannah1029

looks like it could be a start of a bfp


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ohhh i see that for sure!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

lol Well, I generally don't have line eye- there is def a shadow just it popped late and I cannot confirm color.

I may have my guy pick up a first signal before he leaves work- but that would spoil the surprise at least somewhat ... hmm choices choices...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Have you used those test before?? Did they ever dry like that?? It looks almost like progression cause darker than one yesterday.


----------



## Cppeace

This is the first time I used this brand but it was both afternoon tests that had a shadow- the one from 11dpo developed nothing, the early one from 12 dpo developed nothing the afternoon one 12dpo was there within 5 mins but yes lighter and didn't get any darker after hours. This one hasn't gotten any darker after a couple hours either. So dunno. I read some of teh reviews saying very low hcg like 6 or 7 could pop 20 mins or more later that people used these to track their numbers after losses cause they were very sensitive for some but not so much for others.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sounds really promising!!!


----------



## Cppeace

I'm still tamping down the hope till I see bright pink lines . But I am more optimistic.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I totally understand but also feeling pretty optimistic foe you i mean you timed everything perfect this cycle


----------



## Cppeace

It was pretty much pure luck lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, haven't heard from you today. Gearing up to O hear soon?


----------



## ginabina

Hi ladies! Happy new year!

Nothing to report--just finished AF. 

Hannah - how long did you say your AF lasted this cycle? and did you do CD3-7 of Femara? My AF was wonky this time around.. heavy 1 day, light the next, medium another day, spotting. Aye yi yi. Also started temping and I'm already over it lol I just want to keep sleeping when the alarm goes off.

Wanna - Have you taken any more tests to see a darker line? We like to see more lines! :D I like following your little ticker too

CP - I do see a little faint something! And that's actually being seen on my PC (rather than phone)

Braven - You must be in the fertile window or sometime soon? Are you taking OPKs this time around?


----------



## ginabina

I've actually am trying to get over a cold I've had since CD1 (currently CD8). Was thinking about taking Mucinex to help during the day? But, I've heard that it also affects cm.. any insight on this?


----------



## Braven05

Gina, Mucinex is supposed to help with ewcm production (supposedly, I've never used it). Wouldn't hurt I'm sure.

CD 14 for me today. Had a bit of a temp drop and woke up with a headache, usually a good sign I'm gearing up to O. So far only a tiny bit of ewcm to note and no usual O cramps, just crampy in my abdomen, almost like AF cramps. 

I did Femara 3-7 this month so I'm not really sure when things will happen. I don't have any OPKs and they've never been reliable for me so it's kind of just a guessing game, DTD every other day.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Gina the last one i took was 16dpo it was nice and dark so no more testing for me although i really wanted to do a week estimator for fun
 



Attached Files:







1483451055629.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wannanewbaby

Also i believe the cold medicine does help cm the first cycle off mirena i gad a horrible cold and was taking daytime and nightime medicine only cycle in my life i had several days of abundant ewcm


----------



## ginabina

Such a gorgeous test, wanna!! :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you


----------



## Cppeace

Morning all. Starting to feel like AF is coming... temp is still up but I predict a drop tomorrow or AF to just start without a drop. My cervix is pretty low and more firm than yesterday. Saw nothing on the tests this morn.. will share them once off mobile.


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170103_085814.jpg
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170103_085726.jpg
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170103_085307.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well those test are mean if af shows!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Sorry cppeace, I hope you're not in limbo for long. It's annoying when you do everything perfect and still bfn


----------



## Hannah1029

Gina, I am currently cd 5 and looks like af is done. It was heavy the first day and then fairly light the following 3 days. AF has seemed to be lighter for me while on femara. I am taking it 3-7


----------



## Braven05

When you're infertile and haven't had a baby in 5 years and you receive a can of formula in the mail. :grr: :growlmad:


----------



## Cppeace

Braven I got on of those last month... Was just like really? I have no kids and am not pregnant... what a waste- Not like I would feed a babe formula anyway. but really, bah


----------



## Braven05

Yeah, I'm just like what a waste of money and product? What would make them think that I need this?? So irritating and kind of like a slap in the face. I'm going to post it on my FB and see if anyone needs it, so it doesn't just go into the trash.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have gotten those in the mail before always wonder how they decide who to send them to very strange


----------



## Cppeace

So I was having some very off cramps, not quite like AF cramps, but they have mostly passed now and I also just checked and my cervix is higher than it was and back to creamy cm again. 
Took the afternoon HPT and it was negative, took another and I swear I saw light pink line for a few minutes but it's faded- I'm just losing it is all lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww cppeace your not losing it if i was getting lines like you have i would be a testing maniac to


----------



## Cppeace

Good morning ladies. Unsure of my temp this morn but I marked the lower one. I have some light pink spotting going on which I'm sure will turn to flow soon. So I believe I can pretty much call it at this point. Ah well still have one shot at a BFP before my bday.


----------



## Braven05

Sorry Cppeace :(


----------



## Hannah1029

Dang:( I'm sorry cppeace. But I'm sure it will happen soon since you started doing the home inseminations. I would say it def increases the chances


----------



## Braven05

Hannah, apparently my body wants to copy yours. My chart is weird for me this cycle. 4 out of the last 6 temps have been just about the same exact temp. So weird!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, the Home insemination can do nothing but improve the odds. I just have no idea when I'll ovulate though anywhere from cd14-22 now lol Heres hoping it's 14-16 though.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace I have a suggestion for you. They are kind of spendy but of you were to get the Clearblue advanced OPK's they would be able to tell you your most fertile days before actually getting the LH surge because it will also detect the rise in estrogen that happens before O. It could give you more of a heads up of when to start the home insemination. Just an idea.


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, my temp seems to always be around 97.18 preO but post AF


----------



## Cppeace

My opks generally gradually get darker so usually work fine for me. If they didn't I'd invest in the digis though.


----------



## Hannah1029

You're lucky I never really have progression lol the test line is always there same darkness all throughout my cycle until the surge


----------



## wannanewbaby

Fx for you all for next cycle


----------



## Cppeace

I will start opk testing cd 7 in case cd 14 decides to occur again.


----------



## Braven05

Feeling some achiness on the right side this afternoon. Maybe today is O day. We DTD last night but I will suggest again tonight just in case. Last month I didn't develop follicles on the right side, so maybe the right will be my lucky ovary lol


----------



## Cppeace

FX Braven!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Fx braven almost tww time


----------



## Braven05

Yep, now that I'm up and moving, definitely ov pain on the right. And on CD 15 without trigger, that's good for me


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thats really good maybe this will be yout lucky cycle


----------



## ginabina

Hope this is it for you, braven!

Hannah, I just started using the CB digi opks like you suggested. Started yesterday and currently on CD9. :) (funny thing about temps.. mine is always 97.18 too haha)

CP - would the pink spotting be too late for IB?

Wanna, how are the early pregnancy symptoms? Getting any?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Really havent had much in the way of symptoms yet just sore breast and tired no real morning sickness or anything do feel the indigestion trying to move in not gonna lie im nervous by how good i feel thats what happened with my loss no real symptoms never felt pregnant


----------



## Cppeace

Every pregnancy is different Wanna. Some have few to no symptoms. 

Gina, It's still pretty light, but much more red now and prolly about a pantyliner worth at this point. More light flow than Spotting so I'm about 90% sure it's not IB or just random pregnancy related bleeding. Today would have been 15dpo if bleeding hadn't started so way too late for IB in my opinion.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace has AF started or still just a light flow?


----------



## Cppeace

It's mostly a very light flow, one step from spotting. In 4-5 hours with tissue as my pad(I generally only use tissue or material scraps for my AF) what is pictured below is what has emerged. When I go to the bathroom it is that amount or less. Very light flow and no real cramps, but it is highly likely to be AF at this point.

Spoiler
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/bloody%20tissue.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

That is strange looking but last month thats how mine looked for 2 days before af properly showed fx it isnt same for you though. Also awesome that you dont give in and pay the ridiculous prices for sanitary products like i do every month


----------



## Cppeace

I stopped using pads when I was 17- My AF is rarely longer than 4 days and it was just a waste of money to me. 
My day one used to be pretty light followed by day two pretty heavy followed by day three being medium to light and day 4 being either light, spotting or nothing(but never more than a few hours of spotting). After my miscarriage it has been more like medium, medium medium or medium heavy light but hasn't been this light on day one for years I'd say but :shrug:
I would have thought it would have turned closer to medium flow by now as it did start at 13 hours ago, but who knows- everything else about this cycle is crazy why would AF be any different.


----------



## ginabina

Hannah, how early and how many days did you see a blinky smiley face for until you got the solid smiley on the CB digi opk?


----------



## Hannah1029

First cycle I got my first flashing smiley on cd 16 and it continued to me a flashing smiley until cd 19 when I finally got my solid and then O'd on cd 20

My second cycles I got only 2 days of flashing smiley on days 15 and 16 and then on cd 17 got my solid and O'd the next day.


----------



## Braven05

So last night I took my daughter to Girl Scouts and when I got home we were going to get into the shower before bed so I could wash her hair. As I'm getting undressed I got THE WORST ovulation pain I've ever had. It was so awful, I couldn't believe it. I was moaning in pain. I managed to get into the shower with my daughter and wash her hair but it was a struggle and the pain on top of the hot water, I started feeling faint. I called my husband in to help me out of the shower and help my daughter finish up and I swore I was going to pass out from the pain. After getting her to bed I laid down with a heating pad and the worst of it subsided. Still a little tender and sore this morning but wow, I'm just in shock at how bad that hurt.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Braven thats how severe mine use to feel every month before mirena and conceiving my son its terrible it was also like that the cycle i just conceived i evem had the spotting hopefully it brings you luck did you bd recently??


----------



## Braven05

I usually have cramping that is fairly uncomfortable and hurts for a couple of days. But NOTHING that severe, making me feel like passing out. I don't know if it had something to do with ovulating on the right side, maybe I haven't been ovulating from that side. 

Today is CD 16 - we DTD CD 11, 12, 14, and 15 and will again tomorrow on CD 17 for good measure.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sounds very good!! Fx this is the cycle for you!! Yea maybe mine isnt bad enough to pass out but i always have to sit or lay down and its bad enough im holding my side and moaning and like you described its sore the next day also


----------



## Cppeace

My ovulation pain is worse on the right than left. Generally feels like a stitch in my side but right at the ovaries and lasts anywhere from 2-8 hours but when it's done, it's just all of a sudden done.


----------



## Braven05

This was like clenching/contracting almost on and off, like when I have AF cramps. Never experienced that before with ovulation. I was worried about ohss for a minute but when it subsided and there were no other symptoms I figured it wasn't that. Maybe I'm dropping two ;)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ohhhh braven what if!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Good luck in either case.


----------



## Braven05

That would be insane. We already have one DD together and my DH has 2 DDs from a previous marriage. We def don't need 5 kids haha, but I'd take it in a heartbeat, considering how long I've been TTC.


----------



## Cppeace

I bet so :) fx for a sticky bean or two


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, sorry you were in so much pain but I sure hope this is it for you! The last two months I have only ever felt O pain in my left ovary I have honestly never felt anything in my right.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace, I always see ladies on here talking about vitex and maca. Any idea what this is or what the benefits are?


----------



## Braven05

I can't remember what Vitex does...all I know is that I took it for about 2 months and it didn't do anything for me...maybe I didn't take it long enough but the pills were big and gross lol


----------



## Cppeace

Vitex is an herb- it can greatly help with ovulation and LP for some but not recommended if you have a healthy fertility pattern as it can mess it up. 

Maca is a super food, it is great for nutrients and helps with getting you or your guy in healthy form for getting pregnant. rarely any bad effects.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Cppeace i have a question do you think the cheap vitamins and just as good as the more expensive or no???


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace I have another question lol what all should I be taking when ttc? Is just folic acid enough?


----------



## Cppeace

I think the cost makes no difference if they aren't natural and have folic acid instead of Folate. Man made vitamins are only partially absorbed and you get only 5-15% of what the label claims is in the pill. 
The vitamins are better than nothing but the more natural you can go the more your body will naturally absorb it and use. The natural ones are generally more expensive but cost does not equal natural so don't let cost make you think they are better.


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah, you should try to eat as healthily as possible. Vitamin c is very important. Folic acid is actually meh and I never recommend it. Folate it much more absorbed and healthier.


----------



## Hannah1029

Yeah my diet is HORRIBLE I guess that could be making me chances od concieving a little slimmer. What is the difference between folate and folic acid? Sorry for all the q's but your the ttc guru lol.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok thank you cppeace i will keep using the ones i got for now cause like you said vetter than nothing but i will be looking for some that are natural i struggle with low iron so want to make sure i get that up for sure


----------



## Cppeace

Folate is what you find naturally in Green veggies, potatoes and most vegetables. Folic acid is the man made version of it . Just as I told Wanna, the fake vitamins and minerals(Folic acid is fake) are absorbed but just much less than natural versions tht we have attempted to replicate but poorly. Basically there are very few vitamins that are man made and easily absorbed- vitamin c is one of the exceptions. Most of it is absorbed even man made absorbic acid. 
Your diet doesn't have to great but try to add in healthy snacks like nuts, fruits, and veg at least once a day. Even a baked potato is healthy - don't let them fool you. Try smoothies or fruit salads(add some spinach to a smoothie, it will be green but not change the fruity flavor at all)

Wanna, for low iron make sure you eat some red meats- specially things like Chicken liver and beef liver(tons of iron I lived on liver after my miscarriage but I have a nice local rancher I buy pasture raised, low fat, low cholesterol, beef from)Spinach, beans, shell fish, pumpkin and most guard seeds or olives are also very high in iron. Cereal is generally fortified with iron as well(not as good as natural but still fairly well absorbed.)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok thank you cppeace i have a nutribullet and will def be looking for some good recipies to blend in it we have a great natural herb pharmacy real close to my house i will go there to check out some vitamins


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds great Wanna. Hope you find something great. :)


----------



## Cppeace

Hello ladies. How is everyone today? I'm about done with AF here and waiting a few more days to start opks... It's chilly here and way too bright out with all that snow.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Its freezing at my house and raining if it was a little colder we would be getting more snow than georgia has probaly ever seen!!


----------



## Cppeace

My boss is from Georgia- He said he got like 6 inches . I got about a foot here. I need sunglasses it so bright out lol


----------



## Cppeace

Brrr just came in from feeding the horse- It doesn't really feel that cold, I guess cause not windy or rainy, but I was only out there like 15 mins breaking up ice in the horse water trough and my finger tip are hurting from the cold now that I'm back in the warmth.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im in middle georgia about an hour and a half below atlanta and we got nothing i have lived here all 28 years of my life and neber seen more than a few inches


----------



## Cppeace

I'm in central Missouri, It's like 15 degrees outside and 10+ inches of snow. The horse cam running for his hay. He's a brat.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww a horse would be awesome!! We are only in 30s but all this rain makes it feel much worse it has literally rained like 5 of the last 7 days are yard is like a swamp lol


----------



## Cppeace

Mine is spoiled pasture pet. He's well behaved and an easy keeper but I spoiled him within like 2 weeks of owning him. I used apple slices and he is a pocket pet now lol


----------



## Braven05

Ovary is hurting again today when it felt okay yesterday. Also kind of shooting pains down into my vagina. So confused. I just took some ibuprofen. I hope it passes soon. This is day 3, but it's not as bad as it was on Wednesday. I've had mild ovulation pain for 3 days or so but not usually this painful. Ugh.


----------



## Braven05

Probably a cyst :/


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry for the extra pains Braven, hope it passes soon and you have a super eggy.


----------



## Hannah1029

Braven, I get random ovary pain from time to time and I do have cysts. I do hope thats not the case for you though. Did you see the temp rise to confirm O?


----------



## Hannah1029

I think I remember cppeace saying something about your ovaries secreting more hormones after O and that it can be kind of taxing and be a little sore.


----------



## Braven05

My temps have been odd this month...I don't show a clear pattern unfortunately.


----------



## Cppeace

Yes in the 2ww you do produce the progesterone surges after the initial one wears off from your ovaries and that can cause some discomfort, but shouldn't be terribly painful for sure- basically like overworking a muscle. That generally is further along in the tww though like 7dpo and beyond, before that the corpus luteum is producing the vast majority of the progesterone, estrogen and other chemicals if conception happens. After the luteum loses its mojo the ovaries kick in to help with production of those two main chemicals and that can cause some discomfort which generally will continue through the first several weeks of pregnancy until the placenta buffs up and begins producing it's own progesterone and such.


----------



## Hannah1029

.


----------



## Cppeace

Well Af is just light pink spotting and as you can see temp is back way down so nothing much to report here. Will start opks at cd6


----------



## wannanewbaby

Cant wait for you guys to be back in the tww so we can symptom spot and line spot on some test


----------



## Cppeace

lol as you know I don't get many symptoms and only opk lines


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well that could quickly change


----------



## Cppeace

anything is possible


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm not quite sure when I will O this month. Probably around cd 18-20 like before and I'm on cd 10 right now. I'm tired of waiting lol. Waiting to O, waiting to test, waiting for AF.


----------



## Cppeace

Waiting does suck. I've got about 2 weeks before I will ovulate. It could be anywhere from cd 14-cd21 :wacko:

I would guess cd14-17 though. 

I'm hoping I keep close the pattern I had last cycle cd 14 ovulation and a 14 day LP. Only time that has ever happened in charting history.


----------



## Cppeace

Hiya ladies, cd 6 here. Will start opks today.


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170109_111610.jpg

CD 6 opk looking pretty good- about like last month so hopefully another early-ish ovulation. :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah how you doing??


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm doing good cd 11 and not sure when I will O but hoping cd 18 again or sooner. How are you feeling wanna?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im good still not many symptoms if it wasnt for no af and sore boobs i would have no idea i was pregnant. Cant wait for you and cppeace to be back in tww and hopefully we see some more bfps!!


----------



## Cppeace

Hiya ladies. So, I woke this morning to a way too high for this point in cycle temp and promptly discarded it. No clue why it would be that high- maybe the heater was set too high or something. It was warmer last night than it has been lately.. I dunno. 

Otherwise today is going well so far, head hurts some and congestion has returned but otherwise feel well.

My brazil nuts will be in today and I am craving em lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yay hopefully they will help you have a early o again!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace do you have any idea what ubiquinol is??


----------



## Hannah1029

I see it marked on some ff charts and I'm curious


----------



## Cppeace

Nope, Hannah, sorry no clue on that.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry no clue either


----------



## Hannah1029

I asked on the ff forum and a lady said its the active form of coq10 wich i guess diminishes with age and affects sperm and egg quality.


----------



## Cppeace

Ah interesting. Well should be taking cd 7 opk soon. Is is sad I look more forward to taking opks than hpts


----------



## Hannah1029

Lolol no cppeace I am the same way. At least when I take an opk I know there will be some sort of line haha


----------



## Cppeace

lol exactly- It is so rare for me to not see a second line on an opk but only ever once have I seen a second line on an hpt and it was pretty light. 
So my opk was about the same as yesterday- which is about what happened last month so still hoping for that earlier ovulation. Awaiting the brazil nuts to come in to today.


----------



## Hannah1029

I have been meaning to ask, do the brazil nuts have some sort of benefit ttc wise?


----------



## Cppeace

Yes they are one of the highest sources of selenium and selenium is super good for fertility. It helps with egg production. I had eaten some in mixed nuts about a week before ovulation last time so I think that my have encouraged the earlier ovulation in me. I will also be eating fresh pineapple after ovulation if possible as it helps with implantation. :)


----------



## Hannah1029

Wow! That is super intersting. I O around cd 18-20 and that would be awesome to O sooner. I think I will get some. Did you order them on amazon or something? 

I have heard of eating pineapple, but I wasn't sure if you start right after O? And if you cotinue until AF?


----------



## Cppeace

I ordered 2 lbs on amazon for less than $20 and on pineapple you eat it from ovulation to 7-10dpo or until you get a bfp. Fresh pineapple with core is not recommended after getting a bfp because it can cause minor uterus cramps in some.


----------



## wannanewbaby

So weird you say this about pineapple i ate a ton at my sils during my tww we liked it so much we bought one and ate it at our house i had no idea it was good for implantation maybe it helped me


----------



## Hannah1029

Lol I am super confused so I went on the amazon and read some reviews and some say that they eat one and a half brazil nuts a day and thats it lol?? Are they huge or something?


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, that's awesome. I bet it did help


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea one and a half nuts lol thats weird maybe they are big otherwise seems silly and like a tease or maybe they have so much of that stuff you shouldnt eat a ton


----------



## Cppeace

Pineapple def helps tons- it's super recommended in Asian medicines. Brazil buts are pretty big yeah but I generally still eat 6 or 7. Brazil nuts are like inch long, kinda of have a bit of an iron like flavor after eating a few. I don't love em but I think they are ok overall. Mine came in and I grabbed about 6 or 7 of em, will continue eating em all week for the high selenium.

What's in fresh pineapple is bromelain. It causes blood to circulate to the uterus making the lining healthy and easier to penetrate. I will be buying one once ovulation is confirmed.


----------



## Cppeace

You can'y OD on selenium or most vitamins and minerals. They prolly just don't like the flavor.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace I got some brazil nuts today from the natural grocers and I honestly think they taste pretty good. I'm having my dh eat some too because I read they are good for his swimmer lol:) 

Out here in Portland we got about an inch of snow in the last 30 minutes and it's still going strong!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Uh im so jealous hannah we never get snow if we do its like 2 in my mom lives in west virginia last winter she got 42 inches in a day the pics she sent me were amazing!! Really hope the nuts bring you guys luck feeling lonely in 1st tri


----------



## Cppeace

Glad you like them Hannah- yeah they are good for everybody. Our snow melted off today as we hit the 60's today.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Wanna you have a ton of company in the other thread. No need to be lonely in the first trimester. Me and Hannah will get our bfps when it is right. Hopefully I get mine this month or I will be feeling less positive as my bday will have passed, but I will keep trying at least a few more months before I simply give up once and for all. I do feel positive about this cycle though.


----------



## wannanewbaby

You cant give up :( i do have alot of company but its not you guys.


----------



## Cppeace

So, my cycle decided to be crazy last time and now my bbt has decided to adjust itself to warmer.... Sigh.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow that is high didnt you say yestrrday was high to??


----------



## Cppeace

Yes, which is why I added it back since I had two over 98 figured it wasn't just a fluke. Hopefully it's just a bbt adjustment and not a crazy limbo to come. The only other times I've had temps this high in my cycle was that crazy, pregnancy limbo.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Very strange hopefully it adjust itself and doesnt get to crazy


----------



## Cppeace

We shall see, I suppose. If my bbt has adjusted it would mean my post ovulation temp would be like 98.6 and higher to make sense.


----------



## wannanewbaby

That seems really high for post o maybe it will come back down


----------



## Cppeace

We shall see.


----------



## Hannah1029

Wow cppeace that's insane. But you had a 28 day cycle last time which is awesome so maybe everything is changing for the better!! 

Wanna, we really to join you in first tri too. How awesome that would be to have our babies within months of each other:) 

Woke up this morning to 8 inches of snow! Will post some pics later


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow 8 inches thats awesome hannah!!


----------



## Cppeace

It would be awesome for us to have our babes a month or two apart. 
And yeah last cycle was ovulate cd 14, 14 days lp, like textbook cycle which I've never had. I am hoping my temp is just adjusting for some reason. We shall see in next few days I suppose. If it starts yo-yo-ing up and down it will start looking like my limbo pregnant cycle and I will start pulling my hair out.


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/limbo%20preg%20cycle.png

I don't wanna see this.


----------



## Hannah1029

Omg that chart looks insane. Hopefully it either stays up or comes back down and stays down.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thats crazy cppeace it would make me insane i def hope.you dont have to go through that again


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace, I see you also go by kimmie. Wanna, do you feel comfortable sharing your first name? If not I understand lol. Just want to put a name to the face:)


----------



## wannanewbaby

I dont mind its amy


----------



## Cppeace

Yep, I am a Kimmie :) Feel free to refer to me as either. :)


----------



## Hannah1029

Amy, I love watching your little pregnancy ticker chancge each week. Can't wait until I can have one! 6 weeks today. I read that is when the morning sickness really starts to kick in for some.


----------



## wannanewbaby

So far i am super lucky and have no morning sickness (knock on wood) i suffered horribly with my son but starting in the middle of the night my stomach has been killer upset so eating light today. Dont know if it is pregnancy related or not but it has def helped my bloating go down


----------



## Cppeace

Hope you stay to the light to no morning sickness hon :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Me to i could barely get out of bed from 5 to 9 weeks with my son i was so lucky i wasnt working and no other kids or i dont know what i would have done


----------



## Hannah1029

When do ladies usually start showing?

Cppeace I have an embarrassing question lol today I am a bit constipated could it be from the brazil nuts?


----------



## Cppeace

Shouldn't be. Brazil buts have good amount of iber and that helps constipation. I mean if you went nuts (lol) and ate like 50 of em maybe but otherwise I'd say no. Constipation is usually caused by dairy and high complex carbs.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well with my bloat i look like im already showing lol but im guessing i will legit real bump like 14 weeks or so being my 2nd baby but 3rd pregnancy


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah usually start showing real baby bump and not just bloat after 13-17 weeks. Everyone is different. My mom didn't show much at all till 23 weeks or so and she is tiny and then you have those women from I didn't know I was pregnant who looked thinner just before birth.. Crazy crazy craziness


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have a friend here from highschool she has 3 kids now and with all she never got very big like right before birth she looks like i do around 4 or 5 months


----------



## KateAndDust

Cppeace said:


> https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/limbo%20preg%20cycle.png
> 
> I don't wanna see this.

I'm sorry :( But you seem tough as can be! I've got faith you can stick it through chart wackiness with the best of 'em. 

Nonetheless, a bunch of good vibes are sent your way for regularity. :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

Well that was my chart from last year and very uncommon for me- I ended up being pregnant but miscarried. It was just sent as a rep of what happened the last time I got high temps in the beginning of the cycle-hoping that doesn't happen again.


----------



## Hannah1029

Ugh I am so frusterated I honestly never see CM at all until after O when it becomes more creamy. I'm worried that having no ewcm will make it harder to conciece. I do use preseed but I feel like it's just not the same as the real deal lol. 

Is ewcm always really obvious for you ladies when you get it?


----------



## Hannah1029

Also, I still cant find me cervix:haha:


----------



## Cppeace

I def feel the cervix moving up and am producing a good amount of very creamy cm now so hopefully early ovulation is still coming.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace I don't know if you saw my post on the last page but I was asking when you get ewcm is it obvious and abundant or do you have to go looking for it? I never notice any cm before O


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah sorry I didn't see it. My EWCM is sometimes seeable when I wipe, but usually I find it when I check my cervix position. That's usually how I confirm CM every day.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah did you say you were gonna try preseed?? If not i would consider it i also struggled with making very much ewcm truly think it helped us conceive our son


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes I am using preseed and I hope it will help. I actually like it a lot more than most lubes becauses its not sticky. I would use it all the time if it wasn't so expensive lol.

Cppeace, do you have any ideas as to why I would be ovulating so late? (like cd 18-20) Do you think it's an issue?


----------



## Cppeace

No ovulating anytime before cd 24 is fine. You simply take longer to produce the LH surge. It's not an issue. I used to ovulate between cd 18-21 until last cycle. Your ovulation can be variable. Your LP should stay about the same every month. So if you ovulate on cd 18 and have a 12day lp your cycle should be 30 days. Both are healthy and fine. If you were to ovulate on cd 14 and have a 12 LP your cycle would be 26 days. Also fine. Anything between 24 days and 36 days is normal.


----------



## Cppeace

Good morning gals. My temp is still up. Still producing a fair amount of creamy cm.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Def seems like it is changing


----------



## Cppeace

Looks like it. Putting my two charts side by side looks kooky. only 3 temps under previous cl.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace, thats crazy how high your temp is. Your pre O temp is higher than my post O temp lol. Your post O temps might even be in the 99's


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah that is crazy. It is higher than before my miscarriage before. I used to be a little warmer, prolly averaging a 97.8 coverline but yeah this is higher than it has been before before ovulation. My before miscarriage post ovulation temp used to hang between 98.6 and 98.85 ish so we shall see what happens in teh coming days. 

My opk is still looking good for cd 14-16 ovulation I believe. 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170112_112605.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

I think it does also looks like its getting a little darker everyday


----------



## Hannah1029

So heres my dilemma girl! I am useing 2 different OPK's of the same sensitivity in the same cup of urine and I posted a pic of my results. For some reason, whenever I get to cd 12 and beyond the easy A home OPK's dry a lot darker than what they actually were during the time frame. So annoying.


----------



## Cppeace

yep it is a little darker than yesterday ...

cd 8
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170111_142303.jpg
cd 9
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170112_112605.jpg


----------



## Hannah1029

Cd 14
 



Attached Files:







20170112_104928-936x1664.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cppeace

easy at home can do that.Some brands dry darker, some dry lighter. I use easy at home and take the pic at around the 6 min mark. Usually the darkest it gets while still wet.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea hannah those look very different i would go with whatevwr advice copeace gives you i never really did the opk thing so im not much help with my o pain and cm it was always pretty easy to know when to start bd


----------



## Hannah1029

I guess I should stop reading the results after 6 or 7 minutes then. Do yours dry dark too?


----------



## Cppeace

I get good cm and ov pain as well, but I started opks as just another thing to help confirm lol


----------



## Cppeace

yes the easy at home tends to dry darker. I find the 6 min mark the most reliable


----------



## Hannah1029

Getting a little anxoius. Cd 15 today and last cycle on cd 15 I got my first flashing smiley on my cb opk to show the estrogen rise before O. If I don't get that today I will probably stress myself out so bad that I won't ovulate at all lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

You will dont stress im pretty sure it can vary by a day or so and still be completly normal


----------



## Cppeace

You should ovulate in teh next 2 days I'd say Hannah.

AFM My OPK looks lighter to me today but not sure. :( Hope I still ovulate early but still no fertile cm yet either :(
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/WIN_20170113_135251.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

It does look a little lighter but not to much hopefully you can still get a early o


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes it does look a rad bit lighter but I have had times where my opk actually gets lighter before the surge so thay could also be the case


----------



## Hannah1029

Empty face opk today:( looks like ovulation cd 18 is not in the cards


----------



## Cppeace

I don't count you out Hannah, sometimes that surge happens quick. Sometimes it builds slower.


----------



## Cppeace

I took a second one- Yeah I'd say about the same 

cd9
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170112_112605.jpg
cd10
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170113_153317.jpg


----------



## Hannah1029

I think waiting to O is the most stressful part of ttc for me because I never know when I will go back to being annovulatory


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry hon. Hopefully the brazil nuts will help stop that from happening- full of great minerals for great fertile health.


----------



## Cppeace

Feeling some more cervix shifting so hopefully a good sign that hings are prepping for Ovulation in the next few days. AI will start Sunday is possible. Be Sun, Mon, Tue(or Wed) depending on if ovulation occurs or not for afterward.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace I honestly feel so stupid I have no idea how to check my cervical position. I wish I did, it would probably give me a lot more insight


----------



## Hannah1029

I am having creamy cm though so probably means O won't be in the next couple days right?


----------



## Cppeace

Creamy cm usually means still more progesterone than estrogen but not everyone gets fertile cm when ovulating. You could get that surge anytime but generally in my case I get at least 2 days sometimes as much as 4 or 5 before ovulation with either watery or ewcm.

AS for checking your cervix. Maybe if you saw it it would give you a better idea of where it is when trying to feel it? You could purchase a fairly cheap speculum to hold open the vagina and then you could see your cervix with a flashlight and mirror. I actually bought one to check it out soon lol. I've always been curious about what my cervix looks like and when I get that BFP I want to check and see if my cervix turns purple like some women do lol


----------



## Cppeace

EWCM! just a touch but yay!


----------



## Hannah1029

Yay cppeace!! Mine has become more watery since this morning


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yay for both of you!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Yep looks like both of us are heading for ovulation :)


----------



## Cppeace

So as you can see had a big temp drop today. All good signs for oncoming ovulation. :happydance:


----------



## wannanewbaby

That is a good deop cppeace


----------



## Hannah1029

Cm looks to be creamy again this morning. But it has def become more adundant so hoping it will switch soon.


----------



## Hannah1029

Do either of you ever gets pimples before O? I got one last night and its pretty big:( I honestly NEVER get pimples


----------



## wannanewbaby

I basically get pimples everytime horomones change still getting them now my skin is prone to breakout though


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah pimples are common when estrogen is high so it's common in many around ovulation.


----------



## Cppeace

So OPK is about the same still, maybe a touch lighter. Looking more promising for cd 16 or later ovulation now. 
Still creamy cm, with sporadic touches of ew mixed in. 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/1.14%20opk.jpg


----------



## Hannah1029

Ugh my cb opk was still an empty face no estrogen rise now and its already cd 16. :(


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry Hannah, may just be a stronger but later ovulation for you around cd 19 or 20. Nothing wrong with that :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hope you guys get your positives soon


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks, Wanna. How's week 6 treating you?


----------



## wannanewbaby

With alot of nausea and headaches so hoping it calms around 9 weeks it did with my son


----------



## Hannah1029

Hope you start to feel better wanna, but in a way I bet it eases your mind to be having some real symptoms now. 

Lately I have started doing oragami lol it helps keep me from thinking/stressing about ttc constantly


----------



## wannanewbaby

Honestly finding a hobby was amaxing for me when ttc it really can consume your life 

Yes having the strong symptoms does lead me to believe this baby is sticking around only down side is i like to be busy and keep my house clean and this nausea is making it hard


----------



## Cppeace

Yep hobbies are good to keep you busy. I stay pretty busy either here, writing, researching, messing with plants, pets or working. :)


----------



## Cppeace

Wanna, yep the first few weeks can be rough on housekeeping and such for sure I've been told.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes it is and feeling this way is making me lean more to the boy idea more felt like this with my son


----------



## Cppeace

lol Well.. Ya know ... it is my prediction


----------



## wannanewbaby

My dh keeps saying it over and over he will ask me if im feeling sick and when i say yes hes like cause its a boy lol makes me just want punch him haha


----------



## Hannah1029

Morning ladies.

Temo dip this morning and cm has def changed to watery. BD this morning the first time this cycle with the preseed. How are you two doing?


----------



## Cppeace

My temp is hanging- my cm is def more watery today but opk is still hanging where it has been so prolly back to cd 16-18 ovulation like it used to be. 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/cd12opk.jpg

Since not pointing to uber early ovulation will start AI tomorrow.


----------



## Hannah1029

I am super upset:( cm is watery temp has dipped and my OPK is still the empty face:( Literally might start crying I am getting so stressed


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah, opks, even digitals, are not completely accurate. You body is prepping with the lower temp and watery cm. Keep bedding down and you should be ovulating no more than 4 days from now. Don't stress hon.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im good same still naseous as all get out lol 
Glad to see o is getting close!!


----------



## Hannah1029

This is the chart that CB has for a typical 28 days cycle. I feel like the same should apply for me just obviously a little slower. Maybe my estrogen levels are starting to rise but just not enough yet? I am going crazy lol. First cycle I got a flashing smiley on cd 16 and last cycle on cd 15. Cd 17 today and nothing!! 

Sorry, rant over
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2017-01-15-10-33-39-1-537x314.png
File size: 71.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hannah1029

Thank you cppeace I will calm down now lol. You're right. Obviously its happening and I'm just impatient. Thanks for being the voice of reason lol:hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol it's no problem. I'm pretty impatient about it myself. Was so excited with the cd 14 ovulation last month but was just an oddity I suppose. Hopefully it will be no later than cd 19.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry you ladies are having to wait so long :( if i go back to december if i go off the strong cramping amd spotting i didnt o until cd 18 or 19 also cant believe i thought that was ib lol thank god we were still bding or we woild have missed it


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah many women ovulate cd 16-21. I fell in a pattern of ovulating cd 18-20 but before it was cd 16-18 and then last month was cd 14 lol My body can never make it's mind up lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace whats the latest you have O'd?


----------



## Cppeace

cd 24 I believe


----------



## Cppeace

cd 11https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170113_153317.jpg 
cd 12https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170115_194852.jpg

Think the evening one looking a little better


----------



## wannanewbaby

I agree


----------



## Hannah1029

Cd 18 today ans still a low reading on the opk. I really am crying today. And cm looks like its going back to creamy:cry:


----------



## Cppeace

Don't feel bad Hannah, you still are fine for ovulating soon. Deep breath. Stress is not going to do anything but delay ovulation more.


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm thinking I need to change my diet. I was thinking about doing Whole30. I eat way to much dairy and complex carbohydrates. That could be negatively effecting fertility I think


----------



## Cppeace

Well, dairy is generally good for ovulation as it aids estrogen. Complex carbs though I would recommend cutting down on. You want to balance your diet as much as you can.


----------



## wannanewbaby

So sorry hannah i hope o shows up soon


----------



## Cppeace

Well my cm was most definitely ew and my cp still fairly high and almost at softest. But the Opk is lighter than yesterday so blah. 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170116_120135.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well now im sorry that both of you arent seeing o yet


----------



## Cppeace

lol I think my surge will just be quicker than my norm this time, come on cd 14 or 15 or on ovulation cd of cd 16, but I could be wrong. I'm starting to feel the preovulation pressures I sometimes get but oddly they feel left side when I should be ovulating right side this month... lol Who knows.


----------



## Hannah1029

Okay so I think I am feeling my cervix but its so far up there I can hardly reach it. Maybe im confused lol


----------



## Cppeace

Well your cervix should feel like a kinda puffy roundish bit. If you are near ovulation it should rise up and be harder to reach. If you are sitting it should be easier to reach. For some women it feels smooth, for some they feel bumps or rough patches. Soft will feel like pursed lips firm feels more like the tip of your nose.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I meant to check mine other day to see if it ever changed havent checked since like 5 weeks


----------



## Hannah1029

I have a couple of questions that may sound kinda dumb lol. So it feels like it's high but still firm. How mnay days before O does it start to get softer? And when your cervix is low, does it mean that he can't go in as far during bd or what? Because I never really notice a difference


----------



## wannanewbaby

Only thing i notice when mine is lower is that certain positions can be less comfortable but mostly only in the ones dh gets in further sorry tmi but no other way to answer lol i truely dont know how soon it changes i had only been checking mine daily a few weeks when i got bfp its probaly no more than a day or 2 at most im sure


----------



## Cppeace

No, your cervix sits at the back of the vagina but kinda up, usually the penis only hits it if you are at a kinda raised position. My guy has hit mine before but my legs were like on his shoulders- way up lol. (I miss those days)
It can be high and firm but your cervix texture and position can change radically in a matter of hours so always best to check same time same position. I know mine can go from high feeling and softer laying down then feel firmer and lower sitting up. 

No telling how long it takes to go soft but on avg I'd say 3-4 days.


----------



## Cppeace

Hmm, feeling twitchiness around both ovaries- not ovulation pain yet, just twitches and pressure. Odd this... Never had it on both sides in the same month before.


----------



## wannanewbaby

That is strange see your temp is staying down


----------



## Cppeace

yeah, It should stay down in that area till I ovulate, which should be cd 16 I'd think.


----------



## Hannah1029

So I definitely found my cervix I would think it would be considered high because I can only reach it with my middle finger allll the way up there lol. It's def not firm but I can't really tell if it would be considered soft either if feels like there a little hole in the middle of it


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thise are good signs o is coming have you tested today yet??


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes still negative. My opk's never show progression though. They stay the exact same until the surge so it kinda sucks not getting a heads up lol


----------



## Cppeace

Well,it's great you can feel the cervix and it is high. If you can feel the hole it is prolly open. How is your CM going? 
The non building lh is not that uncommon. Some women just get a sudden surge.


----------



## Hannah1029

CM is watery today. For some reason I never ever get ewcm


----------



## Cppeace

Eh Watery is plenty fertile so if fine. Preseed is in no way ew for example - it's very watery and consider ultra fertile.


----------



## Hannah1029

Maybe an odd question lol but when your cervix is at its lowest how far do you have to put yout finger in there to reach it? I have read some woman say its only like as deep as their second knuckle when its at its lowest and I really don't understand how thay wouldn't get in the way of sex. So thr penis just goes past it?? I'm sorry the sex-ed classes around here are crap lol


----------



## Cppeace

The cervix is up higher. The vaginal canal is always the same depth. The cervix is like part of the roof that gets lowered and raised everyday lol


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170117_134648_1.jpg

I think today's looks a touch darker... Hopefully tomorrows is positive.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I def think darker


----------



## Cppeace

Spoiler
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/cervix%20vagin.jpg
This image explains what I mean about it being up higher, in case I didn't explain it right. 
The image give an example of a low cervix.


----------



## Hannah1029

Oh I see now thanks cppeace that makes more sense. I just got my first flashing smiley girls!!!! Finally. I am so relieved  will probably O on cd 22. Better late than never


----------



## Cppeace

Yay! I'd say cd 21 or 22 Hannah. Keep with the boot knocking lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace just realized we will most likely be testing around the same time if all goes as planned :)


----------



## Cppeace

Prolly so. I generally start testing at 10 or 11 dpo. Doing all I can to make it happen before my bday lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

So glad you finally got your sniley get to bding girl!! 
I so hope you guys get them bfp


----------



## Cppeace

My back is killing me today- like it does sometimes when AF is coming and getting odd pains in vagina area... Cervix is about the same, cm is mostly watery but def ew this morn. OPK still not cooperating.https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170118_102913.jpg


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace maybe you won't have as much fade in as usual and it will just become positive all at once like it does for me.


----------



## Cppeace

anything is possible


----------



## Hannah1029

Progression from yesterday to today. I think it should be positive by tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







20170118_131358-1170x2080.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cppeace

Yep, I'd agree. That is getting very close to positive.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Looks good hannah!!


----------



## Cppeace

Well, my afternoon one is looking better to me. Hopefully ovulation will be in next day or two for me as well. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170118_160407.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thats way darker cppeace


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes cppeace looking much better. Probably be positive tomorrow


----------



## Cppeace

Let's hope so. I don't wanna slip back to beyond cd 19 ovulating if possible. Nothing wrong with it physically just annoys me lol. 
No major ovulation pains just same aches as this morn lol.. Been so tired today and done nothing much productive. lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace usually in the 2 days before O I am quite nauseous and tired. Not sure why but it has happened the last couple cycles


----------



## Cppeace

Well, generally I don't notice any extra tiredness and such around ovulation. I usually just get the pure ewcm, ultra soft cervix and then 3-8 hours of ovulation pain on whichever side's turn it is. My cm is now pure ew, my cervix the softest it has been so I definitely expect ovulation tomorrow or Friday. We will inseminate again either tonight or tomorrow morn. So, hopefully we have a good shot at catching the eggy. I think the weird shooty pain I was having earlier is directly related with dehydration. I realized I hadn't drank anything all day and then drank several cups and pain has not returned- so odd, but think I figured out what is triggering it at least.


----------



## Cppeace

So, again confused, unsure and getting irritated. Woke too high temp, so ovulation may have happened in my sleep. Who knows. Opk looks about the same as yesterday and ewcm gone, cervix still high and soft. Tomorrow's temp should be higher if ovulation happened in sleep. I dunno. Sigh


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace maybe you already ovulated. How long does kt take for cervix to go back to the infertile position after O?


----------



## Hannah1029

My opk just looks a hair away from positive. I'm also testing about 4 hrs earlier than normal so I think it will be a positive around noon.
 



Attached Files:







20170119_075238-2080x1170.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cppeace

Usually a couple days for me. Like I said could have happened in my sleep, so progesterone didn't have as long to raise the temp. If so then the temp should be higher tomorrow if not I'd say false attempt and failure.


----------



## Cppeace

I'd agree Hannah! Looking great!


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace I think you did ovulate overnight. I remeber last cycle you didn't get a pos opk until after you O'd so maybe you will get a positive this afternoon as well


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I'm not feeling any ovulation pain so doubt I get a positive today. I'm almost positive I ovulated twice last month which is what happened with opk, but we shall see.


----------



## Hannah1029

Yay finally. Cd 21 better late than never
 



Attached Files:







20170119_112030-1170x2080.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cppeace

Yay Hannah!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yay get to bding!!!


----------



## Cppeace

And yeah later day opks are lighter than they have been in several days- soI would say ovulation happened very early this morn prolly 3-4 am so didn't have the normal amount of time to build higher progesterone. Tomorrow's temp should tell the tale.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I hope not cppeace did you have a chamce to insem??


----------



## Cppeace

Well if ovulated last night insemed 2 days prior 1 day prior and day after as did inem this morn so that pretty much covered it. My guys was exhausted yesterday and I was grumpy so insem was just not to be yesterday. Most pregnancies tend to happen with bd 1-2 days before ovulation. I'm fine having ovulated cd 15- it's early again lol. Don't know why my body decided to adjust the ovulation and lp - prolly cause I took 2 months off and didn't stress it at all lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok well glad you were able to insem well looks like both you ladies will be in tww very soon. So hoping to see some bfps!!


----------



## Cppeace

Yep I'm prolly technically already in it and Hanna should be tomorrow I'd predict :)


----------



## Hannah1029

My test is crazy positive now lol the test like is like 2x darker than control. If this month is anything like last I will see a temp dip tomorrow and then a rise the following day. So ready to get this tww on the road


----------



## Cppeace

That's awesome Hannah! Can't wait till we are counting down dpo together and testing like mad women


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes cppeace sure hope its our month!


----------



## Cppeace

Indeed !


----------



## Cppeace

So looks to have been a false rise. Sigh.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace, I'm sorry that your chart isn't cooperating, whats your cm like today? Hopefully your opk will start getting darker.


----------



## Cppeace

My cm is kinda a thin ew, whitish with stretch but not durable stretch. So I dunno, it started this last night. My cp is high but not as soft to me. So prolly will be another several days at this rate. cd 21 ish most like.


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm sorry, waiting to O is honestly the worst part :hugs: No temp dip for me this morning but I think that should be fine and still O today.


----------



## Hannah1029

Having O pain in both ovaries though. Annoying


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah you don't always ovulate on the dip. You should see your rise tomorrow.
Means you made several follicles likely. Which is healthy.


----------



## Hannah1029

How many days do you usually get a pos opk? Mine is still blazing positive this morning


----------



## Cppeace

Well, when I first started using them I'd get a positive for about 12-24 hours before ovulating but last few the window has been getting shorter. Most women can get a positive for 1-3 days and it's not issue.


----------



## Cppeace

Well I think this is the darkest the opk has been so far.
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/WIN_20170120_120407.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

Maybe you didnt o yet??


----------



## Cppeace

No, I definitely did not with the temp back dropped.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace that looks super close. I think you will O on cd 18 or 19


----------



## Hannah1029

So I'm pretty sure I have already ovulated today I am feeling lots of pressure everywhere down there not just the ovaries


----------



## wannanewbaby

Dod you get plenty of bd in hannah??


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes wanna, lots! :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Good!!! Cant wait to hear about symptoms and do some line spotting on some test!!


----------



## Cppeace

Yep Hannah. You've got a great chance this month!


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace did you take another opk this afternoon? Any darker?


----------



## Cppeace

I'm about to take one. Just got off my work. It's nice to work from home lol


----------



## Hannah1029

I bet!!


----------



## Cppeace

11AM https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170120_121017.jpg

7:30pmhttps://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170120_193625.jpg

Looks about the same to me, if anything a tad lighter.


----------



## Cppeace

But I am putting out LOADS of EWCM now.


----------



## Hannah1029

Fx'd that O is just right around the corner!


----------



## wannanewbaby

It looks good you got to be super close


----------



## Cppeace

hoping so


----------



## Cppeace

So I believe I shall call this positive. Not really feeling any ovulation pain yet though. Will not AI today but will tomorrow. 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170121_115606.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

Def looks positive to me yay!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Hey Hannah, I see you got your temp spike today! Looking good, should climb more. 

Took my later OPK and it's even more positive. Still no definite ovulation pains, just a lot of twinges and pressures from both sides so we shall see what tomorrow brings. 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170121_175505.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow that new one is super positive


----------



## Cppeace

Yeppers! I'm starting to feel some minor stuff I'd say is faint ovulation pain. We shall see if it gets stronger of if this month I just don't have much of any. The Brazil nuts may have helped with that.


----------



## Hannah1029

Wow cppeace, beautiful positive!! 
Yeah my temp is exactly where it wad last cycle a 1dpo. Didn't really start climbing until 5dpo last time though


----------



## Cppeace

Well, we both shall see what our temps do tomorrow :)


----------



## Hannah1029

Random question, but I see on here a lot that some women have a really short LH surge. But I had strong positive for like at least 24 hrs. Is that weird?


----------



## Cppeace

No anywhere from 3 hours to 3 days is pretty normal. If it was longer than 3 days it's a concerning but 2 days is fine


----------



## Hannah1029

Yay, had another temp rise this morning. My temps is nnow what it was at last cycle at 5 dpo and I'm only 2dpo! How are you ladies doing this morning? 

Wanna, it must be getting close to your first appointment right? So excited for you!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well it should be lol but i never called cause i havent got my insurance worked out yet gonna get it done monday and make an appt for hopefully this week. Between being super sick then the insane weather this weekend its been a crazy week


----------



## Hannah1029

Sorry you've been feeling sick :( worse then with your ds? Maybe it means you're having a girl! I 
hope everything works out with your insurance.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes it was way worse than with my son but luckily i have been feeling much better so should easily be able to get it all fixed tomorrow


----------



## Cppeace

Have another positive opk today. In a good amount of pain, both ovaries, more left than right and uterus area. Very unusual. Did AI this morning, which triggered a bunch of cramps as well. Wasn't fun. Today should be ovulation day for sure.


----------



## wannanewbaby

So happy you guys are that much closer to getting some bfps i so hope we see at least one but two would be amazing!!

On a side note the weather here in ga has been terrible!! Actually had a tornado in my town yesterday but we and our house are fine thank god. Calling for more bad weather this evening


----------



## Cppeace

Always sucks to have tornadoes around but in winter that's just nuts! Glad everything is good though Wanna. The pains have pretty much passed. 
I have no idea why my uterus was cramping during and just after insemination- was just crazy. Has never happened before. CD 19 ovulation means I can start testing on January 30th. No clue if my LP will go back to 11 or 12 or stay at 14 like last cycle. My cycles tend to try and stay at 30 or 31 so I'd bet on the shorter lp if no BFP. We shall see in a couple weeks :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

You think you will see your temp rise in morning?? Yea luckily rest of day has just been rain by look of radar i think we are done. So glad cause my yard is like a swamp lol


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah if my temp doesn't rise tomorrow I will call this annovulatory. There is no way I shouldn't have ovulated today with all that weird pain and the positive opks ... My back is back to hurting again. It had stopped. This cycle is not making me very optimistic so far lol but maybe I'll be surprised.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes def dont count it out i def didnt think i was and what do you know


----------



## Cppeace

Well, no ovulation for me. Bah!


----------



## Hannah1029

Oh no cppeace!!! :( maybe you will go on to get another pos opk in the next couple days and actually O. I'm sorry, I know how stressful it can be


----------



## Cppeace

I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Cppeace

Your temp is looking great though! Have a great feeling for you :)


----------



## Hannah1029

Thanks cppeace. I am beginning to wonder If I could just ovulate on my own without the femara because it's happening so late in the cycle. I see most woman O'ing on cd 14 or even sooner when on femara. And my first cycle before even starting the femara was 32 days when previously being about 70 so I think I did O on my own that time. I wonder


----------



## Cppeace

I don't know much about the Femera, but I would think you could.


----------



## Hannah1029

When should I expect mt cervix to become low again? Its firm now but still hasn't moved down.


----------



## Cppeace

It may not move down at all or may just move down a day or two before af, but I don't think you are getting af this time. I'm feeling a bfp in your near future.


----------



## Hannah1029

I really hope so :) I would honestly be in shock lol


----------



## Cppeace

:) Only a little more than a week and you should know :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

So sorry cppeace i really hope you get your temp shift soon :( got my insurance worked out doc next monday


----------



## Cppeace

Fabulous to hear Wanna! Can't wait to see your little bean.

I've been looking at some of my old charts and still holding out some hope for a temp rise tomorrow but we shall see what happens. I'm more upset about ovulation going from cd 14 to now 20 or beyond.

It seems like anytime I eat healthy, drink healthy teas or do anything that should help fertility my ovulation or LP suffers. Sigh


----------



## wannanewbaby

That is frustalrating you think your doing what should help and it does opposite i really hope it shows tomorrow i guess better late than never right?


----------



## Cppeace

I suppose but I'm not going to have the heart to do too many more insemination this cycle. Did another today but will definitely be skipping tomorrow. 

My cm went back to watery with a touch of ew. Hoping ovulating from the left and it's just the lesser ovulation pain I get from the left. I don't know why I feel both ovaries on and off but just want one of em to do their dang job lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well i really hope they do there job i want you to be able to be in the tww also at least you got one more insemination in today i really think you will have a chance if you o tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes cppeace its def possible for you to O today I have heard some ladies O 48 hrs after pos opk. It sucks when you're doing everthing right but your body wont cooperate


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I know women can ovulate 48 hours after it just never has been me. I generally ovulate the same day I get a positive so waiting a day or two after is just odd for me.


----------



## Hannah1029

Lots of things have been odd these past two cycles so anything is possible. Am I suppose to eat the core from the pineapple also during the tww?


----------



## Cppeace

The core is the highest amount of bromalain (sp?) So if you can you should. Basically eat a slice a day.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Cant believe i look like this at 8 weeks lol
 



Attached Files:







1485230808105.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Cppeace

Lol the bloat is mega from 6-12weeks lol. Nice little baby bump you've got :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea glad we told most family we see regularly dont think i could hide it much longer lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Omg wanna your bump is adorable!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you lol although it doesnt feel that way sometimes


----------



## Cppeace

So again, I dunno. If ovulation occured early this morn like 3am or beyond my temp may not had enough time to climb I definitely feel warmer and my temp didn't drop a degree from last night to this morn which the drop from bed to wake is normal l for me. From bedtime to wake up only dropped abot half a degree. So tomorrow's temp should confirm.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace what was your temp this morning? Not showing on your ff chart


----------



## Cppeace

It shows on my side. You may just not realize it's in there since it isn't higher than day before yesterday lol. It's 97.99. I'm not saying I for sure ovulated- just saying I may have early this morn before waking. If Tomorrow's temp is where it should be I would assume I ovulated while I slept last night, but only a higher temp of 98.5 would confirm that to me, but we shall see. So far have not felt any more ovary pain on either side.


----------



## Hannah1029

I see it now cppeace I sure hope that tomorrow you get your temp rise and join me in the tww :)


----------



## Cppeace

Me too Hannah. Only time will tell. My bedtime temp will tell me most likely. If I ovulated it should be 99.4 or more


----------



## Hannah1029

I know its only 4dpo and super early but this cycle already feels different. I really hope it's the one!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg hannah i hope so!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I literally had 2 friends on facebook announce today i will be anouncing on there next week when i get my ultrasound pic so insane all the people pregnant all the sudden


----------



## Cppeace

Like I said, Hannah, I have a great feeling for you. :)


----------



## Hannah1029

Kinda frusterated how flat my temps are!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I dont think thats a bad thing hannah


----------



## Cppeace

No that's not a bad thing at all Hannah. As long as they are up they are good :)


----------



## Hannah1029

Omg this tww is juat dragging!! I starting crocheting a couple days ago though and its helped me stop symptoms spotting so much lol


----------



## Cppeace

lol hobbies definitely help lol.

AFM: My temp is just hanging in, if it is there tomorrow ff will give me crosshairs. I feel like I ovulated though, very drowsy. We shall see


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace I have read that it does happen but its v uncommon to get a surge and not actually O so I'm sure you did O and the crazy chart this cycle is just making it more difficult to see a pattern


----------



## Cppeace

indeed but my temps are usually always 98.2 or above first couple days so just odd to not get a surge like that.


----------



## Cppeace

My under arms and side boobs are pretty dang sore for no reason I know of. I googled it and the first thing that pops up is early pregnancy complaint lol


----------



## Hannah1029

I have been complaining about that the last two cycles on this thread. I have had that the past 2 cycles starting 1 or 2 dpo but not this time for some reason. Something new for both of us


----------



## Cppeace

yep, definitely. I never get sore in this area. I rarely have sensitive breasts or similar. This was just sore yesterday out of nowhere. I picked up my arm and was like wow what did I lift to to be sore? But no, there is no activity I can think of that I'd have sore muscles from. :/ craziness.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace I think that's a very promising sign considering its new for you! I am experincing slight pain and pressure but only on the left side of my uterus


----------



## Cppeace

Well Hannah that could be a little zygot looking for a good place to burrow in.lol


----------



## Cppeace

just took my evening temp.. 99.4... much more like my normal post ovulation temp I definitely expect my temp in the morn to be 98.25 or higher which will most definitely give me my crosshairs and confirm my cd 20 ovulation. I'm feeling so much more positive tonight and think I have a good shot this month. I'll prolly start testing the 2nd at 10 dpo :happydance:


----------



## wannanewbaby

So glad you guys are both experiencing new things i hope its a good sign for you both


----------



## wannanewbaby

I was kinda sad today i told my mom last night i was pregnant again she didnt even respond till almost 24 hours later and it was some emojis that werent happy so no idea whats going on there


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks Wanna! Your little bean is steady growing in there :) Feeling any better?

Sorry to hear that about your mom. That just sounds very insensitive.


----------



## wannanewbaby

The nausea has gotten easier but still comes around recently the fatigue is kicking my butt overall though feeling much better than i was


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, I'm sorry you weren't getting the support you were looking for from your mom :( 

Cppeace I agree, i think you have an awesome chance. This is your second cycle of inseminations right?


----------



## Hannah1029

I know pysiologically the temps don't have any meaning, but it's hard for me not to get excited! My temp is higher this morning than it has ever been without adjustements!! Is it possible to implant yesterday at 5dpo?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Alot of people say it isnt byt i think it is what else explains bfp at 7 and 8 dpo


----------



## Hannah1029

Thats what I was thinking wanna. When is your first appt? :)


----------



## Cppeace

Well, the night of 5 dpo it's vaguely possible. It simply is a matter of how long it takes the cell multiplication to take place and the zygot to make it's way to the uterus and then begin implantation. The implantation itself seems to take anywhere from a few hours to 3 or 4 days in some cases. So it is possible, but I would say it's very rare overall. 

AFM: As ya'll can see my temp is up and in my much more ovulation territory and both FF and my primary app marked cd 20 as ovulation day. So Yay! :happydance:

Oh and yes this is the second month of doing insemination and first using preseed beforehand and eating brazil nuts and now eating pineapple. So FX


----------



## wannanewbaby

Its monday at 9 45 im counting down the days!! 

Im so excited for you both really hope this is it!!


----------



## Cppeace

So, you'll be just short of 9 weeks? You should get a nice view of the little bean.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im hoping so to!! You think we will be able to see like actual arms and legs??


----------



## Cppeace

It's possible but I think that is more around 10-11 weeks but here's hoping.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea i thought 9 weeks would be a little early for that. But hopefully we can still see a good bit im so ready


----------



## Cppeace

I feel like I'm freezing today. My temp is 99.5 so I am not physically cold but my feet are freezing an I'm covered up. It's 67.5 in here so not really cold. Last cycle when I felt cold my temp actually was down. :/


----------



## Hannah1029

I hope your temp stays up cppeace, still feeling cold?


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, pretty cold. Just took my temp and it's 99.4 so in def post ovulation day temp area.


----------



## S_Dowd

Hey CP! Sry you're so cold. I've been really cold this TWW, too! I was just chalking it up to being winter, but maybe it's a sign!!! <3


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I was feeling cold last 2ww too but I was physically cold cause I was taking my temps to see. They were in the low 98s and that isn't my normal waking in tww temp. I feel a little better now, temp wise but I turned the heater on lol

Feeling some minor pressure right side between ovary and uterus. Getting a headache and man am I tired for 3dpo lol


----------



## S_Dowd

Oh I hope you get a :bfp: Cp! You are so sweet, and I have really enjoyed talking to you this TWW <3


----------



## Cppeace

Aww well I hope you get one too Dowd. I simply am myself. I am a friendly little research junkie lol
I can defintely see me getting a bfp in February- would give my family another October baby and possibly another born on 15th or Halloween baby. I want us all to have some spooky baby bumps in October lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well i think cold could be good sign im freezing right now lol and we all know i have a baby on board


----------



## Cppeace

lol yes you do. 
I feel different for sure than last cycle.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace I really think this could be your month as well. I know it must have been heartbreaking having a 
mc but at least it confirms you and your guy's ability to concieve.


----------



## S_Dowd

The only thing about getting pregnant now is that DH has a work conference at the end of September in Orlando. We are going to stay at a Disney Resort... for free. So at least if I don't get pregnant I can take comfort that I'll get to go to Disney World lol......................... but I'd rather have a baby ;)


----------



## Cppeace

My miscarriage was upsetting but I wouldn't really call it heartbreaking as I only had known for sure that I was pregnant for 10 days when it happened. Yes, the fact that I was able to get pregnant is the positiveness I take from the whole crazy situation. Lol is it kind of insane that I'm kind of picturing Halloween costumes I can base around a bump?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww i so wish i was still gonna be pregnant on halloween so want to do a bump costume!! But i guess i can dress the tiny baby up instead lol the fact you guys are all feeling different is such a good sign


----------



## Hannah1029

This cycle I am feeling a whole lot of nothing lol hoping thats a good sign but I have a feeling its not


----------



## Cppeace

If you normally have a fair amount of stuff giving your tww symptoms then having none is a good sign. Anything unusual is a good sign in most cases.


----------



## Hannah1029

My boobs are normally killing me by now, and nothing :shrug:


----------



## Cppeace

I'd say good sign.


----------



## Hannah1029

My temp was up yesterday but back down today! Boo lol


----------



## Cppeace

little fluctuations like that totally normal. You are well above your coverline!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I think the boob thing is good cause mine didnt start hurting till like day or 2 before bfp


----------



## Cppeace

Feeling pretty pressured in the uterus area. My sleepiness ranges from yawning to barely keeping eyes open lol Boobs are definitely more sensitive. My bra about murdered me while grocery shopping this morn lol


----------



## Cppeace

Oh my gosh! I just opened a bag of chocolate covered coconut almonds and that has got to be the best smelling thing on the planet. That is fantastic!


----------



## S_Dowd

Hahahaha CP, you are cracking me up. I love chocolate covered almonds. That sounds sooo good!


----------



## Hannah1029

Happy saturday!  
This morning I woke up an my temp was 98.50! It was never been over 97.90 before this cycle. Cant help but get excited lol.


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah! That is awesome! Can't wait to see your test if a few days :)


----------



## Hannah1029

Lol I am so bad I am already thinking about testing. But, I won't I know it will just be a waste of a test this early lol. My cervix seemed to get getting soft again yesterday so I was def expecting an estrogen dip this morning.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, temp wise, if you had an estrogen surge it came yesterday for that little temp dip.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, my wake temp is low today so I will prolly have a bbt drop tomorrow. Today I feel warm though, not cold- the craziness.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace that would be awesome if we both get our bfp this month. My bbt is higher than my day temp. Is that normal?


----------



## Cppeace

I'd say it's a little odd for sure, but different people have different patterns. My awake temp after about an hour up is always around a degree higher than my bbt. It can be higher if I'm having an active day. I work phones so am not up and about that often. It would be fabulous if we both did hon. And I feel good for both of us getting it. If your temp stays at today's range your chart will be triphasic and that is a fantastic sign!


----------



## Hannah1029

Oooh I so hope it does! Yesterday before bed my temps was 97.05 than when I woke up it was 98.50. Super weird lol


----------



## Cppeace

yep a degree and half shows a nice progesterone surge. So exciting. When shall you test?


----------



## Hannah1029

8dpo today thinking about trying to wait until ff says to test at 14dpo I think but if my temp stays up I might sooner!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol took my temp again. Now at 99.7, not low anymore lol. I might get lucky and get a rise tomorrow lol


----------



## Cppeace

And no need to wait that long for a test you can test at 11 dpo and have around a 60% chance for your BFP. I usually start at 10 dpo. I'm trying to hold out that long with this one lol

Edited to add: Ok soI remembered wrong 11 dpo you have a 51% chance lol


----------



## Cppeace

Here is the dpo hpt chart


----------



## Hannah1029

Thanks cppeace. Maybe I will start at 11dpo


----------



## Cppeace

I just feel so positive for us :)
I also am now getting some minor cramps in the uterus area now.


----------



## Hannah1029

Me too! Been cramping off and on all day today.


----------



## Cppeace

would be awesome us to go through our first real pregnancy together. :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey ladies sorry i have been so quiet been crazy busy today just wanted to let you know im still here amd thinking of you guys so hoping to see some bfps soon!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Great to hear from you Wanna! Only one more full day till you get to see your little bean!


----------



## Hannah1029

Yay wanna I am so excited for your first appointment!! Cppeace, temp is still up! What has to happen for it to be considered triphasic?


----------



## wannanewbaby

It is tomorrow im super excited i will def share a pic with you guys!! Both your charts are looking great!! Hannah im totally with cppeace about having a good feeling for you!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Thanks you wanna!!! My cervix is still high but its like soft. Not firm like it was a couple days ago :/ thats a bad thing right?


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah, to be triphasic it will simply stay at that level or higher for the next several days. Basically it means you had a normal low phase before ovulation, the .4ish rise after ovulation for 4 or more temps and then another clearly higher phase after that. 

AFM: I did get a temp dip this morn. Still feeling good. I fully expect my temp to rise tomorrow.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace maybe its an implantation dip???


----------



## Cppeace

My thinking is it is :)


----------



## Hannah1029

Is it possible that my dip at 7dpo could have been an implantation dip? Because its def shot up afterwards! My cervix is super soft now. Shouldnt it be firm if I was pg? :/


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I have looked at your chart and suspected that could be an small implantation dip for you. And Really the only bad position/texture for the cervix to be and be leaning AF instead of BFP is Low and Firm. But Overall the Cervix is prolly the least reliable way for most women to predict pregnancy. It simply is too unpredictable when it gooes up or stays soft.


----------



## Hannah1029

Any new symptoms today?? :) I am soooo bloated lol its bad


----------



## Cppeace

My bloat is bad as well. More pressure in the uterus and that earlier odd ticklish sensation.


----------



## 28329

Still stalking here hannah. I hope this is your cycle. Your chart looks great!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey ladies still checking in cant wait for testing time!!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Thank you 28329! :) 10dpo tomorrow not sure how much longer I can hold off on testing.

Wanna, I wanted to ask you if you remember what sumptoms you had at 9dpo? Were your boobs hurting yet? Or nipples? Nothing much for me yet except some definite cramps.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I had cramps and lower backpain then dont think the breast or nipple pain showed till about 10 or 11 dpo and it started with only right breast lol left didnt hurt toll like 2 days later but i also didnt get bfp till day before af or 12 dpo


----------



## Hannah1029

My boobs are def a little tender but no nipple pain :/ discouraging lol


----------



## Hannah1029

But I am actually hopefull at the same time. On ff it shows that 80% of charts that are triphasic turn out to be pregnancy charts!! I so hope my temp stays up


----------



## Cppeace

Yes Triphasic s a great sign. My breasts are sensitive but I would say sore. 

My back is killing me though and very pressured in uterus area.


----------



## Hannah1029

My chart was noted poasibly triphasic today. I am getting so nervous because I am wayy to hopeful and possibly setting myself up for dissapointment


----------



## wannanewbaby

Dont be discouraged by the nipple pain i never get that still dont i get very tender breast only thing that changes with my nipples is they become super sensitive but never painful. I think with a chart like that you have a great chance and should be hopeful. 

Cppeace is it the lower back that was a sign for me with both my pregnancies seems that must be where i feel implantation. 

About to leave for the dic so excited to see baby!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Yay wanna! So excited for you!!!


----------



## Cppeace

So excited for you Wanna!

Hanna, if you don't get a BFP I will be shocked! I totally feel one coming for you. 

I still feel really good for me too. 

Yeah most of my back ache is definitely lower back like I get sometimes before AF. 

My temp went back up today so definitely a good chance I had an ovulation dip.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace def looks like an implatation dip to me I really think we both might get our bfps this cycle and be bump twins!! 

I am super emotional today for absolutely no reason what so ever lol. I had a crazy vivid dream last night that my husband and I were being chased by a lion??? :haha:Lol like wtf? Scared me half to death I woke up sweating. I told my husband about it and his dorky self says "I'd fight that lion so you could get away" lol I told him that was so sweet and then I started crying?? And then laughing because I had no idea why I was crying. He just looks at me and goes "wow babe, you're a mess"


----------



## Cppeace

Lol sounds very promising on the hormonal scale. My insane mood swings, ability to sob at the drop of a hat was really my only sign of being pregnant when I was in limbo. 

So you're testing Wednesday right? Lol I am prolly gonna cave and start testing then lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes I will be 12dpo on wednesday and if my temp is still up I'm going to test for sure!!


----------



## Cppeace

Awesomeness! Will be fantastic for us to be due dates almost identical and be going through all the trimesters together.


----------



## Hannah1029

cppeace, when you take your day temp are you taking it orally or vaginally? I always temp orally but just now I tried it vaginally and it was 99.98


----------



## Cppeace

I do it both ways but my bbt is vaginal. I find about a 1 degree difference most of the time between vaginal and oral temps.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Doc said everything looked great baby measuring right on point so due date didnt change still sept 5!! 

So excited to see some test soon!!!
 



Attached Files:







1485808026778.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hannah1029

wanna!! that is so awesome! I am so glad that your little bean is progressing perfectly!!

Just checked my cp and it soft and high feel exactly like it did when I was ovulating.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im pretty sure that is good hannah


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah high and soft is a much better sign than lower and firmer for sure. 

Wanna your little bean is doing great! Glad to hear everything is on track

AFM. I actually have been very lazy today lol didn't do much of anything. My lower back actually feels sore, like sore muscles and I definitely have done anything to make it sore lately. 
My CP is higher than yesterday but still medium texture for sure. 

Haven't taken a day temp yet lol just feel so lazy and don't feel a need to do it. I just feel a positive is coming this time lol Maybe I'm just nuts


----------



## wannanewbaby

I think you both have amazing symptoms and im equally positive for you both!!! So excited for testing day!!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Starting to feel totally down and deflated. My charts is beginning to looks less promising and I really don't think this is going to end well I have been crying off and on all morning :/


----------



## wannanewbaby

Your chart still looks great hannah dont get down!! Your symptoms have been great to you still have a good chance


----------



## Hannah1029

I think I will test this morning fully expecting a bfn. Just wanna get this dissapointment over with


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah, your chart is still .4 above the rest, still triphasic. You are in no way out. You have a fabulous chance.


----------



## Hannah1029

I'm thinking about testing but I'm really scared.


----------



## Cppeace

Just wait for the morning and we can test together :)


----------



## Hannah1029

Are you going to use fmu?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg i cant wait to see some test!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, did you have cramping before your bfp? I'm having light cramping and I normally never cramp until the day of AF.


----------



## Cppeace

Yes is usually best for early bfp. And early crampy is a great sign. 

BTW I saw this shirt for no real reason on my fb timeline. I think it's a sign lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace thats so awesome! And totally random, it must mean something!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I did yes but most of my pain was in lower back


----------



## Cppeace

Yep, I have to keep correcting my terminology I keep thinking things like When I get that bfp or Yeah My due date is in October lol.... Instead of If I get a bfp my due date would be in October lol 

If I'm not pregnant I am definitely going nuts


----------



## Hannah1029

Lol cppeace I have heard so many stories of woman just 'knowing' that they were pregnant before actually getting their bfp, I don't think you are crazy at all!

I am so mad right now! Peed in a cup this morning and then realized that since I told DH to hide my tests, I have no idea where they are and he has already left for work!!!!!!!!!! Looks like I will have to take a trip to walmart today 

P.S.
My temp today is slightly higher than it has been this entire tww. :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg hannah that sucks i sooo wanted to see your test and temp even higher is a awesome sign!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, do you have any idea how I get my pic to not be sideway???? Lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

No mine did that forever to finally one time when i changed it then it did right lol


----------



## Cppeace

Good morning all, 

Sorry, I was half asleep upon rising this morn and totally forgot to save it lol so I guess I will be starting 10 dpo after lol


----------



## Hannah1029

No worries cppeace. I think I will test later today. I'm feeling pretty confident but hate to do that to myself!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Im a little scared because my last chart didnt show a downward slope whatsover it kind of just plumeted the day before AF and I think that could happen again :/


----------



## Hannah1029

This cycle compared to last. If I see a bfp I honestly think I will fall off the damn toilet lol
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2017-02-01-07-01-38-360x640.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah,but you had all those little dips in your bbt last time and like pretty much none this time. Your bbt looks fantastic!


----------



## Hannah1029

Your're right cppeace :) hope to build up the nerve to test today. Tried to call DH to ask where they hell my test are at and he didnt answer lol


----------



## Hannah1029

This is my doggy saying "freaking test already mom" lol
 



Attached Files:







Resized_20170111_091814-653x779.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cppeace

Lol, well, either way we shall see something soon from you!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im feeling confident for you both cant wait to see some lines!!


----------



## Hannah1029

Thanks wanna. I am feeling a little crampy though actually :/
 



Attached Files:







Resized_20170111_091814-653x779.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hannah1029

Oops dont know why the pic posted again


----------



## Cppeace

Crampy is totally a good sign! Loads of women feel like they are getting AF any minute from the cramps!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Strange but my cramping has turned up last few days so it seems to continue well past 2ww getting alot along sides guessing ligament pain from stretching


----------



## Hannah1029

Just checked my cp, its super higb and CLOSED. I've never been able to tell 100% whether it was opened or closed until just now. Never felt it this closed before.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, many feel the crampy throughout the first trimester. That too is normal.


----------



## Cppeace

Another great sign, Hannah!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg hannah test already im dying!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Copeace based on your vast knowledge what do you think the earliest for feeling movement is??


----------



## Cppeace

For second pregnancy and beyond I've known women who started feeling it around 13 weeks.. First pregnancy generally around 15-18 weeks is when most women feel movement and then a couple weeks later people can feel it from the outside.


----------



## Hannah1029

So my cramping seems to be focused move on the sides as opposed to the middle? I'm probably just reading too much into everything


----------



## Cppeace

It can be anywhere in that area. I still say good sign!


----------



## Hannah1029

Doesnt get more bfn than this. I am so upset :cry:
 



Attached Files:







20170201_093921-2080x1170.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## wannanewbaby

Was it concentrated urine?? Remember i didnt get my bfp until day after af i tested 2 days before with frer and bfn you still got a chance


----------



## wannanewbaby

You positive nothing faint?


----------



## Hannah1029

It was like a 2 hr hold and yes unfortunately I'm sure I don't see anything :( this time def hurt the most


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im so sorry :( still got fx for you though


----------



## Cppeace

You are still early, Hannah and FMU is almost always best and a 2 hour hold isn't very long if you've drank much at all. 

You are far from out. Besides I think I see a shadow.


----------



## Hannah1029

I think seeing all of these early positives have really skewed my idea of when I should expect a bfp. I have heard before that the average day to get a bfp is 13.6 dpo or something weird like thay lol. I'm done testing and just waiting it out now.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Like i said 2 days before af fmu and frer still bfn with this baby and also swear i see something to cppeace got mine at 10 dpo with ny son probaly could have seen it at 9dpo so everytime is different swore i was out with this one and like you waited it out and boom bfp if temp is still hight tomorrow you def still have a huge chance!!!


----------



## Cppeace

I am so exhausted and having to pee every 2 hours when I usually only go every 4-5 hours. And now I am getting these stabby pains in my uterus area- not cramps, sharp little stabby feelings.


----------



## Hannah1029

I was having that too but mine was more towards my ovaries. I just saw your stats by dpo chart and noticed that by 12 dpo it says something like 62% had gotten their bfp so there is still a chance for me. I think my temo in the morning will either make or break it


----------



## Cppeace

Yes there is still a very good chance for you. 
And mine were no where near my ovaries. This is like the only 2ww that I've had while charting that I've felt no pinches or anything near either ovary.


----------



## Hannah1029

Well temp is beginning to fall I am def out. I am so over this I am 20 dh is 22 I am freaking ovulating and NOTHING. Im just so done


----------



## wannanewbaby

How many months have you been on the medicine to help you ovulate?? Remember even healthy couples take months to conceive i mean it happened quick this time for me and dh but the first baby we lost took like 9 months to conceive and our son took 20 months to conceive. Your young just keep talking to your doc and doing what they say it will happen your doing everyrhing right.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Cppeace when you testing??


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, this was only my third month ovulating so I guess theres still time its just upsetting.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I totally understand that when you want something so badly patience doesnt come easy you have every right to be dissapointed but i truly think you will see a bfp soon


----------



## Cppeace

Hanna that isn't a big fall in temp. You are still above the early ovulation temps. No need to give up. Check out ff charts similar to yours- plenty still get bfp.

I took a hpt. No really seeing anything this morn. 10dpo, so still very early. Having issues posting a pic right now. But I will keep trying. Not upset, Wasn't expecting a positive yet.


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170202_091554.jpg

Here it is


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea not seeing much yet but like you said still early


----------



## Hannah1029

My lower back hurts so bad today def think AF is knocking at my door.


----------



## Cppeace

Lower back can equally be pregnancy symptom. Your temp tomorrow should be a good indication either way. Hopefully you see a nice rise or at least staying the same as today.


----------



## Cppeace

As for me my cramps are getting stronger so I'll be getting a bfp soon or if I'm just crazy AF in next day or two. I never AF cramps early, though.


----------



## Hannah1029

Same my cramps are picking up too but they are definitelty AF cramps. I hope yours aren't though


----------



## Cppeace

Tons of women say their cramps feel just like AF even after getting a BFP. You are not out hon.


----------



## Hannah1029

Temp is so low tonight lol all I can so is laugh at how messed up this cycle was or else I'm just going to freak out. Probably get af tomorrow, and if not, def the next day.


----------



## Hannah1029

My temp was 97.60 just now I am definitely out. But I really really really hope you get your bfp this month I wouldnt want you feeling the way I do now. Especially after being so confident


----------



## Hannah1029

What the hell I am so confused this must be some kind of evil trick, temp went up a tiny bit today. last cycle at 14dpo my temp was already below coverline??


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Like I said Hannah, your AF cramps and such can all be implantation related, bean digging in deeper. 

AFM: My temp is hanging and here is today's test. It's negative but I swear something super light is catching my eye. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170203_090801.jpg


----------



## Hannah1029

I cant see anything but DH says he sees it


----------



## Cppeace

Lol It's weird your guy is the one with line eyes


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im not 100% sure i swear i see something then dont. Hannah temp back up is def good


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, the line is kinda thin and super light but dry I could see it a bit better but it photographed no better lol... Hoping tomorrows is better :)


----------



## Hannah1029

Af is here. I'm out


----------



## Cppeace

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that Hannah! That just sucks. Sure it's AF,not just spotting?


----------



## Hannah1029

Its just spotting right now but thats always how it starts unfortunately :(


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I hope it stops.


----------



## Hannah1029

It's okay lol I'm at the acceptance stage now:haha: kinda knew it was coming for the past couple days.

Guess it's an excuse to have some wine :wine:

Hope to see a BFP from you tomorrow!!! :)


----------



## Cppeace

Alright hon. Enjoy your wine- in either it will do no harm.

Lol I've been watching this insanely light line all day but it refuses to be picked up on camera


----------



## Cppeace

This is the best it shows lol I pointed out where I see it. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/test1.jpg


----------



## Hannah1029

I do definitely see that!!!!!!!!!!

I am thinking about going non-medicated next cycle to give my body a break and see if I can ovulate on my own. I have also been thinking about trying a ketogenic diet. Basically, just very low carb and its suppose to be good for insulin resistance. 

I honestly eat like crap. Hardly ever eat any meat or fruits and veggies... could that be affecting my chances?

I will be waiting for your test in the morning! Can't wait! :)


----------



## Cppeace

Well, having a poor diet definitely doesn't help with egg production and health.

AFM:
Feeling very negative today. My temp plummeted so if I had a genuine chance I feel that to be over now. It is just so very odd how one can feel so sure of something but it not make a lick of difference.


----------



## Hannah1029

Im so sorry cppeace this shit really is brutal. But if you dont feel AF coming I think you got a chance still.


----------



## Cppeace

With the insane temp drop, now watery cm and lower cervix, I am pretty sure I am out.

That means, not pregnant at 32 or 33... Like I said I don't have many more months of will left to pursue this.


----------



## wannanewbaby

So sorry about the bfn ladies :( i hope you both have more luck next cycle. Hannah i think the changes your talking about making sound amazing hope they work for you


----------



## Hannah1029

Thanks wanna! I'm really doing okay. Always super emotional in the days before AF but when it actually comes Its like a huge weight off my chest and I feel so much better emotionally. 

I'm so sorry youre feeling down cppeace, but I def don't think you should give up. If you think about it, everyday is one day closer to holding your future baby.


----------



## Cppeace

It's a personal thing. I don't want to birth kids after 36- I don't want just one kid, there fore if I don't get pregnant soon I will just stop trying. Some people aren't meant to have kids.


----------



## Hannah1029

I really do think you will get your bfp soon. Not that you are doing the inseminations I feel like you chances are much greater and its just a matter of time.


----------



## Cppeace

We shall see. I am only going to try for a few more months. After that I will just resign to being a single couple. It is what it is.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace are you having any spotting or anything?


----------



## Cppeace

No, I rarely every spot. I generally wake to light flow after a temp drop.


----------



## Hannah1029

If you havent started AF yet, maybe today's temp was a fluke???


----------



## Cppeace

Well my temp went up, not as high as it has been but over line but I don't know... Maybe late implantation dip? I was freezing all day yesterday till like 5pm when I suddenly started warming and by bed time I was 99.76... so I'm utterly confused


----------



## Cppeace

Don't really see much of anything on todays testshttps://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170205_084116.jpg
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170205_084205.jpg


----------



## Hannah1029

Looks like your temp came back up though!!!! Yay!


----------



## Hannah1029

I think I see something on the sure predict though. Is there anywhere on the box that you can stick it that shows where the line should be? Bc I really feel like i see something but nothing on the walmart one


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170205_095814.jpg

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170205_095904.jpg

These are just over an hour old... I never see evaps, but they are out of time, but I didn't look at em after 7ish mins


----------



## Hannah1029

I guess we will have to see what tomorrow brings but I definitely think you're still in it!!!


----------



## Cppeace

I am not planning to test tomorrow. I will wait till Tuesday if still no AF. Wednesday is my bday lol


----------



## Cppeace

Well, got some super light spotting going on and mild cramps. Spotting shown below, what I wiped is on the left, what I rubbed on the TP after reaching in to feel my cervix is on the right. 

I generally do not spot but who knows... Either IB or AF.. A few hours should give me an answer I'd say.

Spoiler
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170205_171401.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

That spotting isnt much temp back up has to be a good sign kinda feel like i see something on strip test also


----------



## Cppeace

A few hours should know on the spotting.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace, hows it going? Spotting stopped yet? From now on I'm going to not read so much into my chart. I started spotting/light flow when mt temp was stil wayyyyy above coverline


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah that is very unusual. Your chart looked great. 

The spotting still continues, cramps getting a little worse, spotting mostly just super light brown now mixed with cm.


----------



## Hannah1029

Maybe its IB???


----------



## Cppeace

It's possible-Like I said a few hours should tell me.


----------



## Hannah1029

Keep me updated!!


----------



## Cppeace

lol will do.


----------



## Cppeace

Spotting getting redder and more - So 99% it's AF starting now.


----------



## Hannah1029

Oh nooo!! Im sorry cppeace :(


----------



## Cppeace

It expected after the temp drop yesterday.


----------



## wannanewbaby

:(


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace, miss having you around. Happy early birthday!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah did you decide if you were gonna medicate this cycle or not??


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes I decided to take the femara I was scared that If I didnt I would end up with another 50-70 day cycle


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea that would suck!! Well i hope this is the one for you!!


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks for the Birthday Wishes Hannah. :hugs:


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, how are you feeling???

Cppeace, my temps are crazy high this month just like yours. Mine are in the low 99s or high 98s and its only cd 6!!! I am sick though so I think thats why.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im good feeling alot better than i was a few weeks ago fatigue is still killer though. Getting a test done feb 27 that will tell me gender should get results aroumd my b day which is march 8 cant believe i should know gender around 13 weeks thats insane


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry your sick i swear everyone is aroumd here especially with flu


----------



## Hannah1029

Im starting to feel a little better so hopefully my temps will level out. 

Thats so excited that you will know the gender so soon!! Still hoping for a girl?


----------



## Cppeace

If you are sickly that definitely will effect your temps. My temp has dropped down where it should be pre ovulation. Hopefully it stays down there this time. 

Sounds exciting Wanna.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I def still want a girl but dh swears its another boy


----------



## Cppeace

Lol well, you know my vote


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace the ladies on the ff forum are trying to tell me that marijuana is far for detrimental for sperm thay cigarrettes or alcohol?? I just dont understand how that could be. What do you think? I trust you more than them lol


----------



## Hannah1029

Either way, I'm getting his ass off the ganja. Totally not fair to me when I am doing everything I possibly can


----------



## Cppeace

There is zero proof of that. There is tons of proof that alcohol badly effects sperm though. If you super abuse anything it can effect a ton of stuff but weed in normal amounts does not cause any major issues.


----------



## Hannah1029

He smokes everyday I dont know if that is considered a normal amount or not


----------



## wannanewbaby

My dh smokes sometimes not daily but several times a week and as you know we still conceived he has had several surgeries and it helps with the pain he doesnt like taking all the pain pills they try to give him


----------



## Cppeace

Smoking a joint or less a day can be medicinal and ok, but any more than that I would say is getting excessive. Like I said though there is no real proof that it effects anything other temp reactions and judgement unless done in cheech and chong type levels for years and years.


----------



## Cppeace

There is very little that nature supplies that negatively effect fertility.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Now my father use to smoke several times a day and went to the doc when he was getting depressed and they said his testosterone was zero and that thc was the number one killer of that but this is a man smoking several joints a day for the last 30 years i think thats what cppeace means by cheech and ching style lol


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah pretty much- several a day and for several years ongoing. It takes a long time to change most of what your body makes. In fact all the sperm your guy releases now were started from what he took in 6 months ago. What he changes now only will effect his sperm 6 months from now.


----------



## Hannah1029

Look at my chart lol this is absolutely insane


----------



## wannanewbaby

Lol im not to sure what to say about that lol


----------



## Cppeace

Were I you Hannah I'd take a test to be sure you aren't pregnant. Otherwise, you're just having a flukey temp cycle. You saw mine last month- they can be coocoo sometimes.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Was your af normal??


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes it was pretty normal it was just kinds like weird stop and go. I will test in the AM just in case. I think its just my body fighting off this sickness.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, It likely could be but I'd test just to be sure.


----------



## Cppeace

Don't feel lonely, Hannah. My temps have decided to go insane too. Smh


----------



## Hannah1029

Ugh so frusterating. I discarded some of my temps from the days I actually had a fever. Its 98.20 today, a whole degree lower than it was yesterday, but still a whole degree higher than my normal pre O temps. :(


----------



## Cppeace

Did you test? I took an opk this morn, darker than normal cd 8 but not near positive.


----------



## Hannah1029

I didnt test this morning I'm going to take my first opk today at cd 9 and a hpt at the same time. My cervix is oddly high for this time in my cycles but still firm and closed. Would be awesome to O early!


----------



## Cppeace

indeed. Today's opk was the last opk I have till Friday lol, that will be cd 13 so I wpn't know if it's dark before then.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I decided to purchase some that will be here Tuesday hopefully.


----------



## Hannah1029

Thats good. I wouldnt want you to possibly miss your surge!! My opk is also darker than normal for cd 9. Hpt was negative like I expected. I have had a constant headache for 3-4 days that no meds will help. Maybe a sinus infection?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Maybe you both are going to o sooner than normal thus cycle


----------



## Cppeace

Well the cycle ovulation happened early for me my temps were not nuts lol till after ovulation that is.
I am having a lot of odd presure and pain. My back, my head, my ovaries... just feel off


----------



## Hannah1029

my temps leveled out, at least for today. I see yours did too cppeace so yay! 

I am beginning to think something might be seriously wrong with me. I am having the worst headaches that I have ever had in my entire life and they won't go away. Not even with tylenol or ibuprofen. :(


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry your head is killing. Possible tooth issue?


----------



## Hannah1029

I think it might be a sinus infection. I jave a doctors appointment today.


----------



## Cppeace

well I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## wannanewbaby

How did your appt go??


----------



## Hannah1029

My appointment was honestly a big waste of time :(

Anyways, I really really need some advice/suggestions to what could ne going on here. 

My temps are still going insane. It was 98.90 this moening and the only way I have been able to get mt temps to level out is by taking tylenol before bed. I hate putting all these drugs in my system. But, when I do take the tylenol before bed, my temp will be a normal 97.33 or so. Sorry for the TMI here but the mucus that I am coughing up is soooo green and chunky and so is the stuff coming out of my nose. My dr said she will prescribe an antibiotic if I want it but I'm trying to stay away from that for as long as possible. On top of all this other odd stuff I started spotting pink yesterday at cd 10 and that has continued. It kind of like watery cm mixed with pink. I know I'm not ovulating or anything because my OPKs are still negative. What the hell is going on with me??? I never ever get mid cycle spotting!!! I'm honestly at a loss and just wondering if either of you have the lightest idea as to whats goinf on? Do you think the high temps are from being sick since I can lower the temps with tylenol? And what is up with this spotting???? Should I take the anibiotic??? 

Sorry, rant over


----------



## Hannah1029

Also here is a pic of the spotting
 



Attached Files:







20170214_093138-1170x2080.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Hannah. I would go ahead and take the antibiotics, you are early in the cycle and they won't prevent ovulation, implantation or bother fetal development early on. 

On the spotting, possible cysts, uterine or ovarian (which could also explain high temps and maybe headaches.)or breakthrough bleeding or ovulation related. Also, still possible pregnancy, least possible option. About 1 in 450ish women do not test positive with urine tests.


----------



## Hannah1029

Okay I think I will go ahead and start that antibiotic then. So my oral temp right now is 99.7. Thats not a fever is it? I just feel like death lol never felt this bad in my whole life I don't think


----------



## Cppeace

No a fever for most isn't until 100.5 or higher. Serious fever not until 103


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170214_125722.jpgtodays opk less dark than two days ago but cp is higher and softer, cm a combo of creamy, watery and ew


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah wish i could be more help on advice but i really have no idea im sorry i def think you should take the medicine it will help you feel better faster and probaly get your temps back on track i have no idea if adults is same a children but my sons doc always says dont medicate a fever until 102 or unless the baby is miserable from it cause if you do then your stopping the body from fighting the infection naturally. I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I'm officially calling my bbt as adjusted up after last month and now this one. I am very tempted to stop temping and just with opks and ovulation pain/ cm, cp.


----------



## Hannah1029

Thanks wanna, yeah I feel like you're right and I should try to let my body fight this off. I did start the antibiotics last night and hoping that will make a difference here soon. I can't believe youre already 11 weeks!! CRAZY!!!!!!

Cppeace, I'm thinking about giving up on temping too if my temps dont level out in the next couple of days. My temp was 97.33 today but thats because I took ibuprofen before bed. I always O the day after the positive opk anyways and I feel like this whole charting thing is just causing more stress than what its worth.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah i think the antibiotics will start helping very quickly and hopefully like you said your temp will start leveling out but if your both feeling stressed by it why not take a break from it for a month or 2 espcially if you see a pattern hannah you probaly wouldnt miss o. 

And your telling me i feel like its flying by and my app says baby is size of a lime this week could explain why i feel like i look clearly preg pretty sure people def know when im in public


----------



## Cppeace

Youre almost in the second trimester Wanna! So exciting!


----------



## Cppeace

I will prolly continue charting but not really caring about it or worrying about it. My body almost always tells me when I ovulate and I definitely get positive opks day of -2 days before.


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, I hope you're taking progression pics!!! Can't wait for you to start feeling movement! <3

I am defintely feeling a lot better today than I did yesterday. 

Cppeace I have read that high follicular temps can be from low estrogen so maybe you could try some EPO? I have wanted to try it but can't since I am already estrogen dominant with PCOS. I kinda doubt you have an estrogen issue though since you never have a CM issue.

Maybe your thermometer has gone awry??


----------



## Hannah1029

https://www.readytogroove.com/the-cycle/appendix-e-visualizing-cervical-fluid-changes/

Can you ladies look at this link and tell me if your cm ever looks like this? I have never ever seen cm like what is shown in any of those pics


----------



## wannanewbaby

Honestly i havent been taking pics :( i should probaly start and like 2 days ago i swore i felt something but wasnt sure if its even possible to feel movement this early. How do you feel about that cppeace??


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah, the only one of those pics that my cm ever looks like is the peak day one- that is my ewcm usually. The rest is way thicker, chunkier than mine. 

I don't think anything is wrong with the thermometer as I was checking it last cycle against my expensive calibrated candy thermometer. They are within.1 of each other almost always. As much cm as I produce and as overweight as I am there is no way I am low estrogen. I am gonna blame the up and down temps of this weak winter. My temp seems to be swinging with it. Otherwise I'd just say it is my body has decided to run warmer. Dunno


----------



## Hannah1029

Mine temps have finally leveled out back to where they should be as I finally got over this sickness. I have noticed watery cm today so maybe O around cd 18. When do you plan to start inseminations?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Watery is a good sign something is changing glad your feeling better hope you both get back in tww soon so ready to watch temp and symptoms spot with you


----------



## Cppeace

We were supposed to start yesterday and today but it happened neither day. I am not feeling it and he is not thinking about it. I have it written in big red letters on a white board in the living room. *Shrug* I just don't care currently.


----------



## Hannah1029

Im sorry cppeace :/ hopefully he feels up to it soon so you can at least get a couple in. My opk is dark today, how are yours looking? 

Wanna, like 2 weeks until you find out the gender???? Thats amazing for some reason I thought you had to wait until 19 weeks or so. That would suck so bad. Have you told your son about the baby??


----------



## Cppeace

Mine are darkening but still 2-5 days from positive by history of opks


----------



## Hannah1029

Positive opk today on cd 16! :) so cd 17 ovulation. Earliest ever for me.


----------



## Cppeace

Awesome to hear Hannah!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ya Hannah!! Yes they have a blood test now called the harmony test its actually used to test for down syndrome early but it also gives you gender it can be done as early as 10 weeks. 

Cppeace sorry you guys are not feeling it hopefully it picks back up. 

Hannah did you guys bd enough? So hope to see some bfps


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna look at my chart lol I def think we bd enough. Maybe to much lol. 

Cppeace, how are you doing?


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I didn't eat or drink yesterday as I was just feeling so down. Today I am forcing myself to at least drink... I think that pretty much sums up my current state of being.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Cppeace so sorry your feeling bad you think its flu or stomach virus? 

Hannah i def think you covered the bd lol!!! Nothing wrong with doing it that much im sure me and my dh are like that guess we just love eachother we are still like that even when im pregnant


----------



## Cppeace

No- I am not sick I'm slightly depressed. I eat more when I'm happy I can go days and days not eating when I'm sad. I did eat and drink today so no worries.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well im glad your eating and i totally get the not eating when depressed im same i struggle with my emotions alot very up amd down if you belive in all the astrology and horoscope stuff that seems to be a part of being a pisces and i def fit the bill. I hope your feeling a little more positive today.


----------



## Cppeace

I am feeling somewhat better, yeah. I usually am not very wishy washy emotional. I am sure I am more prone to depression due to almost 10 weeks since having sex. We did inseminate today. Miss Pisces.. That means your birthday is soon to come correct?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes march 8 :) ill be 29 lol my mom had to remind me for some reason was thinking 28!! Glad you got to inseminate how are your opks looking??


----------



## Cppeace

Ha! Our birthdays are a month apart lol Well cept I am 5 years older. The opks are getting darker(FYI if you are uber dehydrated opks don't work right just fyi)https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170221_164002.jpg


----------



## wannanewbaby

Those look good what you thinking maybe o in about 3 days??


----------



## Hannah1029

Looking good cppeace! 

I got my temp rise this morning :)


----------



## Cppeace

Looks great Hannah! 
Wanna, I figure 2-3 days yeah. We shall see.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea hannah your in tww!! Another chance for a bfp!!! Hope to see your rise soon cppeace


----------



## Hannah1029

Yes, offically in the tww. 2dpo today! I will not be testing unless AF us late because thouse bfns really really suck.


----------



## Cppeace

I understand Hannah. FX this is your month.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I dont blame you for not testing early wishing i would have done that this time i wasted so many test and money and didnt get my bfp till day after af coudl have saved myself alot of money and being convinced i wasnt if i would have waited


----------



## Cppeace

I think I will Ovulate tomorrow or the next day. Opk is darker but still not positive.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Awesome cppeace!! Almost in the tww


----------



## Hannah1029

Yay cppeace! 3dpo today for me and nothing special to note symptom wise. DH got a job oppurtunity, but we would have to move. We have 30 days to decide and I'm super stressed .


----------



## Cppeace

Well, make a list Hannah. Put all the positives and negatives bout the move/job and then make the decision. Don't let the ttc be a factor in the list. You can have a baby anywhere you know.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I agree with cppeace def make the list i do that for all kinds of decisions. How far away would you be from where you are now?


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace, hows the opk looking?? 

I have started a list as of this morning and that only positive I can think of is a pay increase. All of my family lives here in Oregon and if DH takes the job we would be moving to Louisiana.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I don't know how Oregon is when it comes to oil and gas drilling, but it's huge in Louisiana. I lived in Louisiana most of my life. It has some positives for sure- like mild winters, crawfish, wide variety of people and cultures, great fishing and hunting, fairly low taxes, mostly good land for growing most anything you want, Mostly nice folks. Negatives far out weigh to me. Negatives include- insane humidity, super hot summers, oil and gas stuff everywhere, fracking, super corrupt politicians, super high car insurance, pretty high crime(But in Louisiana a life sentence is actually life at least), a lot of religious bitty boddies, still very strict on weed laws, southern Louisiana(Below Alexandria)is very clickish (if you aren't born there, you are never going to feel you completely belong) land is pretty expensive. 

On the ttc front. My opk is almost positive. Most likely positive tomorrow. Inseminated again today.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mighty quiet in here how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Hannah1029

Im doing pretty good! 8dpo today and trying to not gey my hopes up at all this cycle. I have been obsessing a little less this month and I feel like it has made time go by so much faster! How are you doing wanna?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Good getting bigger and more tired lol glad this month has been less stressful and faster hope af doesnt show so we can see a test


----------



## Hannah1029

where did you back hurt when you concieved your son and with this pregnancy? Was it like low? And how long did it last? I am having horrible lower back pain it hurts to stand or bend down. Feels like what I sometimes get before AF but worse.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes lower back right in the center almost felt like siatic nerve pain gt it with both pregnancies but not my miscarriage


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah dont know if you got my message back but i sent my email. Your chart is making me think no bfp this month :( really sorry hope to hear from you soon


----------



## Hannah1029

Wanna, I just now saw your pm. No bfp for me this month but I'm ready to try again. I will email you :)


----------



## Four2Five

Just wanted to say Hi to Hannah from another Oregon girl :) I thought I was alone on here lol so happy to see someone from Oregon on here <3


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry I have been away so long ladies. Just been really blah and not feeling up to much of anything. Took forever to ovulate and I am either 11 or 12 dpo and had a 1 spot of possible IB yesterday. Was tiny(like the size of an apply seed or so) but BFN yesterday and today. No AF but mild cramps last two days so I dunno what's up.Only time will tell.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Glad to see you back cppeace havent been hearing from hannah either been missing you both!!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I decided to come out of hiding


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace so glad to see that you finally ovulated!! Not going to lie, I have been stalking your chart and noticed you marked down some spotting! got very excited for you!!!!

cd 10 for me just taking it easy this cycle, haven't even started opks yet. Was diagnosed with BV earlier this week so been using some metronidazole gel for 5 days and should be cleared up by now. Hoping that will help me get preggo, but we shall see lol.

I've definitely missed you ladies a lot and have been thinking about you both!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I had one tiny spot on what was either 10 or 11dpo( 2 days ago) haven't seen anything since and all HPTs have been negative so far lol... Had some cramping yesterday and day before and awful back ache today but no signs of AF so I dunno what's up.


----------



## Cppeace

I swear I see an insanely light line on today's test but it doesn't photograph with the laptop and the tablet refuses to connect to internet to show, but I am def not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace I hope it darkens!!! Fx!! Still no sign of AF?


----------



## Cppeace

No, no real cramps, watery cm, spotting or sign of AF... I finally got the Tablet to connect and was able to load the best of the pics. If you look you can kinda see the ghost of a line but I could just be insane, but I do see it the same in person, so not a camera trick or error. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170318_144906.jpg


----------



## Cppeace

Here inverted https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/14dpo%203-18%20invert.jpg


----------



## Hannah1029

I am defintely seeing something!! Have you ever had spotting during lp before?


----------



## Cppeace

No, I've had it rarely a few hours before AF comes but always the same day or steady heavier spotting leading up to full flow the next day, but never had just one spot before or anything similar- I expected AF because it happened at 10 or 11dpo and it's not uncommon for my period at that time.


----------



## Cppeace

Just FYI Light flow has started now so 99% AF has arrived. Not really bummed- expected it.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, my "AF" is/was unusually light and day one was very light, day two medium in the AM- down to very light in the night, now day three just spotting. My nipples are very sensative and I don't feel like the early days of a new cycle. Usually the first week I feel cold, calm, sleep less, which is not how I feel currently. Sigh. I dunno what's up.


----------



## Hannah1029

Maybe try taking another test? I did see that faint second line a few days ago. 

Really hoping I ovulate no later than cd 20 or so otherwise I will be on my period on my one year wedding anniversary which is also the same weekend as DH's birthday so we are going out of town.


----------



## Cppeace

If My temp is up tomorrow than I probably will. Otherwise I will just say it was a unusually light period and leave it at that. I hope you ovulate round cd 16 and cacth that eggo hon.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well cppeace you were right its another boy lol we found out last night. Hope you both are doing well. Hannah hope you ovulate asap and cppeace are you gonna test again??


----------



## wannanewbaby

I just went back and can def see that line on your test!!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Well, ya know it just felt like a boy, Wanna. 
My temp was still up and I merged my charts(can easily re-separate) If my temp is still up tomorrow I'll test again.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## Cppeace

I did take a couple opks today, though and though they are darker than I would expect they are no where near positive. I am feeling very odd for supposedly being early in the cycle.


----------



## wannanewbaby

How is everyone today??


----------



## Cppeace

I'm feeling really odd having mild cramps and such but otherwise doing great.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I see your chart changed did you get af or test again??


----------



## Cppeace

I swapped it over since I had those 2 days where I was either spotting, light bleeding or medium bleeding and called it AF. I am still having odd higher temps for this early and weird cramps and pangs from both ovaries but all hpts I took were negative. Including the digital I took 4 days ago.


----------



## Hannah1029

Cd21 and still not positive opk ugh so annoyed


----------



## Hannah1029

Congrats wanna! How exciting! I think having 2 boys would be awesome.


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah, sorry to hear your ovulation is going later as well. Hope it comes soon.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hannah there you are was wondering what happened to you!! Sorry to hear about o :( hope it shows soon!! 

Cppeace i got to comparing the potty shots of my son and the new pregnancy and im not convinced right now def gonna need the confirmation of my 20 week scan at doc. Crazy that your temps are still high but negative hpt but you did have a hard tome getting a bfp before


----------



## Cppeace

My temps were yo yo-ing from like 97.75-98.25 every other day, they seem to have balanced out now. 
I don't really feel like telling the cryptic pregnancy tale /miscarriage again but you can see it on my journal if you like. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/2423229-cppeace-back-trying.html


----------



## wannanewbaby

I will def check out your journal one day would love to read it.


----------



## Cppeace

Haha it's not that interesting.


----------



## wannanewbaby

You should totally add some pages about the 2 girls in your ttc group who asked you 1 million questions every tww lol i bet its more interesting than you think


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I don't think there are just 2 people. Every month their are new people posting things that have been answered thousands of times. I just am a research junkie.


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/WIN_20170405_183656.jpg

My opk is close to positive today. Will probably be positive tomorrow. How you two doing?


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/cd21%20opk.jpg
Took longer than it should have but definitely pangs of ovulation pain today and a beyond positive opk today


----------



## margeandmom

Woohoo! That's blazing!


----------



## Cppeace

Hannah,Wanna? Where are you gals? 
Welcome Marge! 
I'm 4dpo and absolutely exhausted feeling, yawning a ton. I slept 9 hours and would have done more.


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

Hey Everyone Long Time No Talk ! I've been focused on my degree & work & ofcourse trying to conceive my first child . The past 8 months have been rough , no luck at all , I'm just trying to remain positive about everything ! Because ofcourse I'm still young and there's plenty of time ! I guess I could just say I'm very impatient ! It seems like everyone around me is getting their bundles of joy & im just here ttc! I'm back because I need positive vibes in my life ! & this is the place to be for that ! Good luck ladies ! Fingers crossed for all !


----------



## Cppeace

Everyone went quiet in here and drifted away apparently... Good to hear you've been keeping busy though.


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

How Have You been ? I see people have drifted ! We need to create a new one or change the name from December testers ! Lol& yes busy is the way to be


----------



## Hannah1029

Wow. Completely forgot about this thread. How are you doing cppeace? I have actually been preventing the past couple months because of a trip hubby and I have planned for September. I'm hoping that ttc will be relatively easy after the trip as I am finally able to ovulate on my own.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im still around ladies... last few times i got on nobody had been talking in here anymore so didnt write anything either. Where is everyone at with cycles and how are you feeling?? Im 3 weeks from having a new baby boy to bring home. Im so ready im huge and its hot in the south lol


----------



## Cppeace

I've been doing alright overall, just not hanging out on this site as much sincenot focusing on ttc as much. 
I feel I ovulated while I slept last night with the semi temp rise this morn andwent to bed last night with pretty strong ovulation pain but opk didn't go positive till today so :shrug lol either way should be covered. 

Hope the pregnancy is going easy on you Wanna. 
Glad to hear you ovulate on your own now Hannah.


----------



## NewbieTTC_Mom

I've been good , it's been 8 long months & im hoping this month does the trick! I am suppose to ovulate today Aug.16, we've did the duty this morning around 1:30am also we did it Sunday & Monday , & ofcourse this morning ! And I will continue to do the duty through this week ! lol I really want this sticky bean ! Fingers crossed ! I will keep y'all updated !


----------

